# Any ladies starting first IUI in January?? Buddies Please..TTC 13 cycles



## kscar

Hello!! :wave:

I'm Krista. I am looking for some ttc buddies, because most of my buddies got their bfps or had babies at this point and I am the only one left!! I feel a little lost on this forum at the moment, because I don't seem to fit in anywhere at this stage. I will be starting clomid for the first time in January and moving onto IUI. I just want to find some ladies who are starting the same process, have started, been through or feeling the same way I am as far as being a little lost and trying to find where you fit in. 

Here is a little info about me. Dh and I have been together since 2005 and were married in 2009. I am 27 and he is 29. Last October (2012) dh surprised me with the baby talk. I honestly was not thinking about ttc as I was trying to start my own business and didn't think a baby would fit in the picture, but I thought about it and the idea quickly grew on me. At this point the idea has turned into a monster and ttc consumes my every thought it seems.

Well I guess that is it for now. Wishing you all the best and :dust:


----------



## gingmg

Hi Kscar-
I am not new to the IUI process, but I do understand feeling like you don't fit in anywhere, or that your buddies have got pregnant and moved on. I really hope clomid and IUI does the trick for you! So I'll just put it all out there.. I am a lesbian and my wife and I are now about to start our 11th IUI. Don't be discouraged though, I am 35 and we only recently added meds and monitoring to mimic what people do at home that first year. Turns out, I needed the help and we will start our 2nd month of injectables in a few days. There are many IUI threads in assisted conception, but there are so many people on each thread that it doesn't feel very personal. I'd be happy to share this journey with you. :)


----------



## kscar

Thanks for sharing and sorry to hear the IUI process has taken 11 cycles. That must be very frustrating. I wasn't sure if I should join the assisted conception threads or not yet and I totally agree that most threads feel like they aren't very personal. I have trouble following threads with more than 5 or so women haha! 

I think our plan so far is to do one more test on dh. That will be this Friday, but can take up to a week for the results. If he is all clear we will do the IUI along with clomid starting in January. My RE said she wanted to try IUI for 3 cycles I believe and then we may have to move onto IVF. I really hope it doesn't come to that. In fact I am really hoping that we just conceive naturally this month. I should be entering the 2ww today or tomorrow. 

Were you ever on clomid or just injectables? 

Wishing you all the best and thanks for responding!


----------



## gingmg

I did try clomid, twice. I ovulated 2 eggs but neither were fertilizated. So frustrating! I've seen a lot of people on here have success with it though, so stay hopeful! 
I hope you get your BFP this month and never need to move onto meds!


----------



## kscar

I'm a little freaked out about throwing in the twins aspect. I think that is one thing that really scares me being on clomid. I believe the re said there is only a 10% chance though. I'm just trying really hard to see the positive side that we would be finished trying for kids afte that and kill two birds with one stone. 

How often do you have ultrasounds for the iui around ovulation? I tend to o on cd 16-20 but they have asked I come in on cd 13. I know that is way too early for me. Sorry if I ask silly questions. 

Thanks for the kind wishes and keeping my fx'd for your bfp soon!


----------



## gingmg

They will do an ultrasound to see how the follicles are growing. They probably will do blood work too to see if you are starting your LH surge. I usually have an ultrasound every couple of days until they are ready to do the IUI. It's a lot of info, but you'll get the hang of it. Hopefully this is a mute point though! I understand the fear of twins, but the risk is relativly low. I love the idea of twins, but I know it can be risky.


----------



## Bordeaux

Hey ladies, 

Hope you don't mind me joining. I am hoping to try iui for the first time in January or December. Dh has low motility and ivf is financially out of the question right now. I am ok fertility wise so hopefully we have a good chance. We have been ttc for over a year it is one of the most frustrating processes I have ever experienced. Facebook is horrible. Really hoping this will be it so any tips and advice I would appreciate that greatly


----------



## kscar

Welcome Bordeaux! 

I'm supposed to start taking clomid sometime early January then the IUI soon after, so it sounds like we are at about the same stage. And yes this really has been a frustrating experience. I am kind of at the point that I just expect af to show up every month and have lost all hope. At least I am past the stage of being devistated when she arrives though. I really hope that my RE can help us along. We really don't have an explanation for our infertility yet. Dh has only had sperm count done ( my last doctor was a moron), so my new RE is testing him Friday for motility and morphology. My FSH is a bit high at 9.2 and this is kind of scary for my age. I am only 27, but at least I have a good AMH of 5.2 and the RE doesn't think the FSH will be a problem since my amh was good. I hope she is right. Other than that everything else checks out, but I am really hoping dh has good results on Friday. 

Facebook is the worst when ttc. I actually just found out a really good friend from high school is expecting her first just yesterday on Facebook. That was pretty tough, because she is in the same social circle as me still and I know I will have to hear about it often. I feel terrible that I can't feel happy for friends that become pregnant and go straight to jealousy and anger at my own body. 

I can't offer any tips and advice yet, but I really hope this works for you as well! 

gingmg: I need to have your attitude about twins haha! I think I am just fearful of the delivery and taking care of them in the newborn stage. I may have to pay my mom to move in if this were to happen lol. 

I think once I start the IUI process in January I will start an assisted conception thread. 

Wishing you ladies lots of luck!


----------



## beaglemom

kscar...I amy have already responded to another thread of yours...not sure. Anyways, let me say I LOVE LOVE that I found this one. The assistaed & LTTC threads have been around TOO LONG. There are like 2,000 replies & just don't even get into it. I just finished 3 unmonitored cycles of clomid. I have an appt on the 6th to see what's next. Husband has low count so IUI & IVF are definitely our options. I am currently on vitamins & fertilitea this cycle until we move on. Basically because of the timing, this cycle is a "natural" one.

I am technically LTTC, I have been off bc for 10 years. First 3 years are considered us "trying". Then we had about 7 years of just saying whatever happens & it was truly an awesome time in our lives. We just really enjoyed life & each other & never thought about children. Then I turned 30 & BAM! It hit me again. Took me a year to get my husband on board. We have been actively trying this time since about July I think.

I think this is the perfect time in our lives for this & am actually happy we did not conceive the first go around. We are better off financially. We are loving our jobs. We feel established & comfortable in life. I have very high hopes with 2014. We never had anything done the first time except a semen analysis that we were told was normal. Now the analysis is low. Husband is on supplements.

Personally, I can go either way on twins. It is scary, but also very exciting to think about.

Anyways...sorry for just rambling I just feel so excited to have found this thread. It really fits my situation. Please let me know if you do start an Assisted Conception thread. Even though I have not started IUI or IVF yet, I would love to keep following.


----------



## kscar

Hello Beaglemom!!

I am glad you found this thread, too! I just wanted to start a thread that seemed more personal and easy to follow. I was trying to follow some threads and I just felt like I got lost and couldn't keep up. I would log in and there would be 4 pages to read and I don't have time for that lol. Most of the time I only log in once or twice a day and other times I only get on here once a week if I am having a rough week or just plain busy. 

I am surprised my RE didn't have us start off with 3 unmonitored clomid cycles. Maybe she is more aggressive than I thought with starting us straight out with the IUI plus clomid. I guess I am ok with that though if it gives us better chances, but I really need to talk with my insurance company and see what is covered. I have been lazy about this. 

How have you felt on the clomid? I always have achey ovaries around ovulation. I can't imagine what it will be like once I start the clomid. I might be laying in bed all day. 

We haven't been trying nearly as long as you. Only a year and this is why I feel strange in the LTTC threads and annoyed in the TTC circles. I feel like women just complain constantly about not getting pregnant after 2 or 3 months of trying in the TTC threads and it gets old after a while. But like I said I don't have much room to talk, because one year isn't long either! I just want to start getting the ball rolling with the RE.

Speaking of twins! My brother and sister in-law just found out they are having twins and announced it on Christmas. This was kind of difficult for me, but I truly am happy for them. They too have infertility issues. They had their first about a year and a half ago through IVF and the twins are IVF babies as well. My sister in-law is more concerned about her first not getting the attention she deserves when the babies arrive and less concerned about issues dealing with a high risk pregnancy and such. 

Update: I am currently waiting for af to arrive or not :) I really have high hopes this cycle since it is our last natural cycle before fertility treatments become my 2nd job. Plus I think it would be awesome if I am pregnant the same time as my sister in-law, but timing hasn't been on our side, so I am really trying to hold back. Dh also had his second SA and we are waiting on those results. I think I am going to have Dh call the RE tomorrow and see if the results are in. I know this sounds terrible, but I am kind of hoping they find something wrong to explain our issues. I just want to know what is wrong with us so we can focus on fixing it. I feel awful saying that, but I almost feel like knowing what is causing the problem is better than not knowing anything. I was talking with my aunt the other day and she asked what our problems were and I told her it is unexplained thus far and she kept saying "oh so you can still get pregnant naturally." I kept explaining that isn't what it means and she kept rambling about how there isn't an explanation so there is no reason why we can't lol. She kept saying it just takes some people years and years, but they eventually conceive. I know this happens, but honestly we don't have time to wait that long. Plus I can't hadn't the stress any longer. Oh boy!! Anyway...I just would prefer to know what is up!


----------



## beaglemom

I feel O as well naturally. On my first round it was very intense. I think round 2 for me was just an odd cycle. And round 3 was not that bad. I was very hormonal at the end of round 1. And I had had hot flashes during the days I took the pills. Overall not a bad experience for me. 

There are 2 sides to finding out issues. On the one side yes it feels good to know and start conquering. On the other you just pray it is something you can fix. When we first started I never wanted treatment or to know what our issue was. I thought it would be easier to handle just knowing it wouldn't happen. I had fears of one of us being blamed. Now I am more secure. Still nervous about everything but ready to move forward. 

One year is a good point to start getting help. We looked and I have $5k in coverage. But I think some of the meds are covered outside of that number. My clomid was only $10 a month.


----------



## kscar

Hopefully the clomid works well with my body. I called the doctor today asking if I could take start taking it without going in for an ultrasound on cd3 because I am out of town visiting family. Thankfully they said that is fine. Did you start out on 50mg? Did they move up to a higher dosage? I am just starting with 50. I should be starting the clomid sometime around new years. 

We got the results back today for the SA and everything checked out. So we still don't have an answer. Maybe I just have lots of crappy eggs. The only thing scary is my high FSH level. There is a chance I have endo, but the doctor doesn't want to do exploratory surgery and I really don't want her to either. She said that it can sometimes cause more harm than good and the technology today is so good that surgery is unnecessary. Hopefully she is right. 

I am not sure what our coverage is and really need to figure this out soon. I think we get so many cycles of ART in one lifetime and after that we have to cover the rest, but I don't know what the number is. My clomid was about $10 as well, but the ovidrel shot was expensive $65.


----------



## beaglemom

I was on 50 mg. She only gave me 3 months. She didn't want me on it longer than that. I wish she had let me up it. But that is one of the things I plan to talk to her about.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hey. Can I join you? Just done my last natural cycle and af has just got me:-(. This cycle me and my dh are trying our first iui with clomid. Will be counting tomorrow as my day one:-/ x

We have being classed as unexplained fertility.

We have been told to go for scan day 8 and blood tests and then be monitored from there on. 

I usually ovulate day 13 but I have a feeling the clomid with effect things anyway. I will be taking 50mg of clomid day 2,3,4,5,6


----------



## NEK

Hey Ladies,

I am starting my first Follistim shot for IUI tomorrow! I am feeling a lot of different emotions as I'm sure you all can imagine! My husband and I have been trying to 15 months now. I am 36 and he is 35 so as soon as the wedding was over we started trying. I'm new to this site but I think it will be good for me! I need to get a different attitude with the IUI, just really wish it happened naturally, but so don't we all!


----------



## NEK

Oh and it is unexplained infertility, we tested great on everything! I think this makes it even harder, not knowing "why" it won't happen!


----------



## Lazydaisys

I think the unexplained is hard. I wonder if it's really unexplained or they just don't know what it is? X


----------



## Lazydaisys

Ooooh happy new year!! Xxxxxx


----------



## kscar

Hello ladies! I am so happy to see some more ladies joining. I actually am going on my third day of clomid at cd 5. I am not sure if the clomid is making me feel bloated or just all of the junk I have eaten over New years hehe! I can't wait to get back into my exercise routine. Dh and I have been visiting family in the midwest for two weeks now (this is why I haven't been updating) and I am really getting the itch to hit the gym when we get home. I hope I can still exercise after the IUI, but I have a feeling the RE will say no exercise for a while after. 

Anybody else felt bloated and like your ovaries were hard as rocks on clomid? I'm also having lower back pain like I get with PMS. 

I think we have unexplained infertility too. Dh just got his SA back and his morphology was 2% below the normal range and the doctor said that wasn't a big deal. I have a high FSH of 9.2 (highest 11.7), but my AMH is 5.7, so the doctor isn't worried about the higher FSH number. My RE really hasn't sat us down and said this is the problem. I don't think she knows to be honest. Maybe a combination of things.

I go in on cd13 for my scan and was told to bring my ovidrel shot with me just in case. Do you think cd 13 is too late? I usually o between days 15-20. My main concern would be that the clomid would cause me to o earlier than usual.

Wishing you all the best and Happy New Year!!


----------



## gingmg

kscar- CD 13 seems perfect timing to check the progress. I went for my first scan on CD 11 and eneded up needing to go back on CD 13. Clomid made me O on day 15, I usually am 13/14. Good luck!


----------



## beaglemom

Good luck ksar, & yes those are definitely clomid side effects. My first month my ovulation day I felt like someone blew up a balloon in my uterus.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm on day 2 of clomid. No side effects yet but still having AF:-( dh is stressing about getting out of work for the iui. I've told my work about it, he really needs to tell his boss now.... Men are so annoying sometimes!! Xx. Oh maybe the clomid has kicked in after all! Lol xxx


----------



## kscar

Gingmg: Glad to know cd 13 is ok. I just need to trust my RE. So does your RE do the IUI 24 hours after or 36? I think ours does 24.

My husband is supposed to travel to DC for work and it was difficult convincing him to ask for a flight and day change for the IUI. I don't know for sure when that would be yet. My scan is on the 10th, so possibly the 11th. He was supposed to fly out on the 13th, but I made dh move his DC trip to the 16th just in case. I guess it just depends on the maturity of the follicles. Luckily he rarely travels for work, so hopefully this will be the last time he has to move things around.


----------



## gingmg

My clinic does 36 hrs after the trigger shot, but I have seen plenty of people on here do 24 hours after.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Anybody have spotty skin on the clomid? Spots are popping up everywhere on my face:-(


----------



## beaglemom

Lazydaisys said:


> Anybody have spotty skin on the clomid? Spots are popping up everywhere on my face:-(

I never had this, but heard of plenty of women who did.


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm not joking...

I had a bath at five o'clock, when out for tea (had 3 spots ) came home and I have about 15 popping out like teenage acne. I've only taken two days of clomid.

I used to have bad skin which is why I went on the pill I totally and stayed on it for a million years. Probably why I cant get pregnant now!!

Still feeling positive though)) xx


----------



## beaglemom

Lazydaisys said:


> I'm not joking...
> 
> I had a bath at five o'clock, when out for tea (had 3 spots ) came home and I have about 15 popping out like teenage acne. I've only taken two days of clomid.
> 
> I used to have bad skin which is why I went on the pill I totally and stayed on it for a million years. Probably why I can get pregnant now!!
> 
> Still feeling positive though)) xx

Sorry you are having that reaction...but you are putting some major hormones in your system. I hope the rest of the month goes well for you.


----------



## Lazydaisys

It's only spots, its a just a shocker as I've spent 15 years trying to get rid of them and they had almost gone! 34 and spotty is just weird! Lol x


----------



## kscar

I haven't been on in several days. 

How are you ladies doing? Anybody getting ready for their IUI soon? 

I just finished my last clomid pill on Saturday. Really haven't had any side effects other than lots of hot flashes every night since I started clomid. I am surprised I am still having them after I took the last pill. Sometimes I get them during the day too. Occasionally I get crampy, but other than that I am feeling fine and excited about my ultrasound on Friday. Hoping I have at least two mature follicles. I assume the IUI will be this weekend if everything goes well. 

Lazydaisys: My skin has actually cleared up since taking clomid. After I quit taking bc my face exploded with acne and I have been struggling to get rid of it for months. All of a sudden it is clearing up, but it could be due to the freezing temps drying my skin out haha! 

Hope all is well and staying warm! It was -15 here in Chicago and my poor pup nearly got frost bite yesterday just going potty for 2 seconds. Our heater also broke, but dh was able to fix it thank goodness!


----------



## beaglemom

kscar don't be surprised if you keep feeling things after the clomid pills are gone. I had a major hormonal episode right before AF showed one month. I can be hormonal on a non medicated month.

So I saw my dr & found out she can actually do the IUI which is so exciting for me. The fertility clinic is like an hour & a half away...so it is so nice to know I can do it 15 min away. The only thing is she is putting me back on clomid & my cycle will not be monitored & no trigger or anything like that. I think because I O on my own. So when I get a pos opk, I call them. Makes me nervous. But I still have some hope for this cycle...currently impatient at 6 dpo.


----------



## kscar

Beaglemom: Thanks for the info. I have pretty bad PMS, so we will see what happens this cycle. Hopefully nothing and I'll get a bfp! 

Glad to hear you are doing the IUI. An hour and a half is really far! How are you able to do the IUI closer to you? I wish I could go closer. I am not far from my clinic, but driving in the city traffic and paying $11 at the parking garage every trip is getting old. I wish there was a way I could just walk to the hospital down the street for treatments. 

My doctor gave me the trigger shot for some reason and I o on my own as well. I don't know what the thinking behind that is. I thought clomid and the trigger shot were for women who don't o on their own. In fact I am worried I will get a +opk this week sometime before my scan on Friday. I don't know what they would do if that happens. Would I still take the trigger shot? This stuff is so confusing to me and I think the nurses hate me for calling and asking so many questions haha! 

Wishing you all the best and baby dust! Maybe you won't have to do the IUI next cycle ;)


----------



## beaglemom

We have an IVF clinic near by that takes samples. That is where our first semen analysis was. And I guess a regular gyno can do IUI...my dr office says they specialize in fertility...I am sure it is limited.

I think the trigger makes the eggs release...helps to have control of the ovulation. But I guess if I O on my own they are not concerned with making me ovulate or how big the eggs are. The clomid is to boost the eggs.

I know it is all so confusing. I am making a list & then I will call and have one conversation with the nurse.


----------



## ClaireCath

Hi ladies. Hope you don't mind, I'm just going to stalk a bit and perhaps chime in when my IUI starts. We too Have the dreaded "unexplained Infertilty". There's no specific reason we are not getting preggers. :-( We are moving straight to injectables and IUI. My RE is putting me on the pill first so we can time the ovulation and insemination...which will be late Feb I believe. In other news, I am day 18 also. 6 DPO. Praying for a natural this month and maybe won't have to do any of it! Otherwise....I'll be around. Good luck to us all! :dust:


----------



## beaglemom

ClaireCath said:


> Hi ladies. Hope you don't mind, I'm just going to stalk a bit and perhaps chime in when my IUI starts. We too Have the dreaded "unexplained Infertilty". There's no specific reason we are not getting preggers. :-( We are moving straight to injectables and IUI. My RE is putting me on the pill first so we can time the ovulation and insemination...which will be late Feb I believe. In other news, I am day 18 also. 6 DPO. Praying for a natural this month and maybe won't have to do any of it! Otherwise....I'll be around. Good luck to us all! :dust:

Awesome! We are in line together! I am also in a natural cycle this month. Crossing my fingers, but not holding my breath. I O'd earlier than usually & I use the clearblue monitor. It only gave me 1 day of high & went right to peak on CD 11 I think...so I was not prepared. We got only one baby making session in. But they say it only takes one.

If you have no issues, the IUI will hopefully be just what you need. I am hoping my husband's count is good enough for IUI.


----------



## ClaireCath

beaglemom said:


> ClaireCath said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. Hope you don't mind, I'm just going to stalk a bit and perhaps chime in when my IUI starts. We too Have the dreaded "unexplained Infertilty". There's no specific reason we are not getting preggers. :-( We are moving straight to injectables and IUI. My RE is putting me on the pill first so we can time the ovulation and insemination...which will be late Feb I believe. In other news, I am day 18 also. 6 DPO. Praying for a natural this month and maybe won't have to do any of it! Otherwise....I'll be around. Good luck to us all! :dust:
> 
> Awesome! We are in line together! I am also in a natural cycle this month. Crossing my fingers, but not holding my breath. I O'd earlier than usually & I use the clearblue monitor. It only gave me 1 day of high & went right to peak on CD 11 I think...so I was not prepared. We got only one baby making session in. But they say it only takes one.
> 
> If you have no issues, the IUI will hopefully be just what you need. I am hoping my husband's count is good enough for IUI.Click to expand...

Oh too funny BeagleMom... We only got one :sex: in too. And I told myself..well it only takes one!!! Hubby had a 'Man flu" lol You know how that can be??!! cool we are in line together, not holding my breath either, but still praying for a :bfp:


----------



## ClaireCath

Have you gotten his :spermy: s tested yet? My DH's were good not great. 72 million per/ml. so def normal. If you have to do iui when will you start?


----------



## beaglemom

ClaireCath said:


> Have you gotten his :spermy: s tested yet? My DH's were good not great. 72 million per/ml. so def normal. If you have to do iui when will you start?

My husband has low count at 12 million...nothing found wrong with me. He is on supplements. His 2nd analysis has not come back yt, but my doctor said all the other categories were ok. So hopefull giving them the boost of not having to travel as far will do the trick.

With the off cycle, I am not sure when AF will start. 14 dpo for me is Wedneday I think. On clomid I was going to about 18 dpo. So if I have a normal 28 day cyle, I should expect AF around the 19th. So if no prego this cycle, I am estimating the beginning of Feb for IUI.


----------



## ClaireCath

Good luck Hun. Hopefully the supplements work. I make a fertility smoothie for both of us every morning and make sure he eats plenty of walnuts....along with the supplements (fis oil, maca vitamin b folic acid). Let's keep in touch ok? I'll add you to me contacts if that's ok and if you ever need to vent feel free.


----------



## ClaireCath

kscar said:


> Hello!! :wave:
> 
> I'm Krista. I am looking for some ttc buddies, because most of my buddies got their bfps or had babies at this point and I am the only one left!! I feel a little lost on this forum at the moment, because I don't seem to fit in anywhere at this stage. I will be starting clomid for the first time in January and moving onto IUI. I just want to find some ladies who are starting the same process, have started, been through or feeling the same way I am as far as being a little lost and trying to find where you fit in.
> 
> Here is a little info about me. Dh and I have been together since 2005 and were married in 2009. I am 27 and he is 29. Last October (2012) dh surprised me with the baby talk. I honestly was not thinking about ttc as I was trying to start my own business and didn't think a baby would fit in the picture, but I thought about it and the idea quickly grew on me. At this point the idea has turned into a monster and ttc consumes my every thought it seems.
> 
> Well I guess that is it for now. Wishing you all the best and :dust:

Hi Krista. Thanks for starting this thread. Hopefully some of us will have great big fat positive success with IUI!!! I know what you mean about the TTC turning into a all consuming monster. I swear I try not to let it so I don't drive my hubby crazy but it's hard when you want it to happen so bad!!! :winkwink:


----------



## beaglemom

ClaireCath said:


> Good luck Hun. Hopefully the supplements work. I make a fertility smoothie for both of us every morning and make sure he eats plenty of walnuts....along with the supplements (fis oil, maca vitamin b folic acid). Let's keep in touch ok? I'll add you to me contacts if that's ok and if you ever need to vent feel free.

I have heard brazil nuts helps with implanting...also pineapple core on days 1-5 dpo


----------



## jennymae222

Hi everyone! I'm so glad I found this forum. I have had a very emotional journey to get where I am now. I've always known I wanted kids. My husband and I have been ttc for 3 years. We finally went to a specialist and im finishing up my last dose of clomid today. I go into have an ultrasound monday to check follicles and then iui on Tuesday. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but I I can't wait! My husband is doing the sample at home and bringing it in since we dont live far away. But I was wondering, I've heard theres better success rates with providing it at the doctors office. Any opinions? Thank you!


----------



## beaglemom

jennymae222 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm so glad I found this forum. I have had a very emotional journey to get where I am now. I've always known I wanted kids. My husband and I have been ttc for 3 years. We finally went to a specialist and im finishing up my last dose of clomid today. I go into have an ultrasound monday to check follicles and then iui on Tuesday. I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but I I can't wait! My husband is doing the sample at home and bringing it in since we dont live far away. But I was wondering, I've heard theres better success rates with providing it at the doctors office. Any opinions? Thank you!

Not sure it makes a difference...but we would feel more comfortable at the dr office...plus they are timing everything. I don't even think my place allows you to do it at home.


----------



## Lazydaisys

I would choose at the doctors. I just think its fresher  I'm no expert though.

I had 8 day scan on Tuesday.(50g clomid) One dominate follicle on the left, lining very thin:-( I was given estrogen tablets to thicken up the lining. I'm going back for day 10 scan tomorrow am.


----------



## kscar

Beaglemom: I like the list idea! I will have to start making a list. How do you like the clearblue monitor? I thought about purchasing one a while back, but at this point I am not sure I should spend the cash since we are getting help. Maybe if we still aren't preggers in a few months. 

Welcome ClaireCath! I started taking maca last month to lower my estrogen levels, but quit taking them this month. Have you found they mess with your cycle length at all? Do you take them everyday? I was only taking one pill every other day last month, because they are huge. 

Hello Jenny! I too have an IUI coming up. Possibly this weekend if the follicles are the right size and there aren't more than 2 or 3. I don't know about the sample. I just read on my sheet that it usually takes an hour for them to prep the semen for insemination. So if you are in the time frame I bet you will be fine. We are doing it at the doctors office, because we weren't given an option to at home, but I think we would still stick with the office if given the option. 

Lazydaisys: It looks like we are at about the same spot. I am at cd11 currently and go in for a scan on Friday. I assume the IUI will be Saturday if everything goes well. I am just concerned with doing the IUI 24 hours after the trigger. I have read a lot of doctors do it at 36 hours. I guess I shouldn't worry though, because I am sure this clinic does this enough to know it works.


----------



## beaglemom

I like the monitor...easy to use & only need one test a day. Typically I get about 3 days notice before O. Works similar to the clearblue ovulation test, but I think cheaper in the long run. But with this being cycle 1 for IUI, I am backing it up with an opk every 12 hours to narrow it down.


----------



## kscar

What do you mean it gives you 3 days notice? Does it give you a time frame before o, then tell you when you o? If so that would be pretty handy.


----------



## beaglemom

kscar said:


> What do you mean it gives you 3 days notice? Does it give you a time frame before o, then tell you when you o? If so that would be pretty handy.

Basically there are 3 stages...low, high, & peak. It asks for tests strips around day 10 or so...it tests estrogen & lh. So it knows when O is coming. On a good month, you will get about 3 highs, then 2 peaks, then maybe 1-2 highs again. The theory: during highs you can get sessions in so the boys can hang out waiting for an egg. Peak day 1 is usually right before O & peak day 2 is O day. There is a high after that because there is still a chance to conceive after O because the egg is still around. The cycle is supposed to learn your cycles. So it may ask for more strips in the beginning as it is learning. A typical month, you use 10 strips. The strips I buy are from Walmart & cost $40 for 30. So basically 3 months. If you are lucky, you can find a good deal on the monitor on amazon. I happened to find a used one. There are no sanitation issues because the test strips have caps.  You may get lucky on craigslist as well. Your best best is searching the websites walmart, cvs, walgreens, & rite aid & compare price. You only test once a day with fmu.


----------



## Lazydaisys

I liked my monitor and it usually work out about 4/5 days high then two egg days two high days and then low days for the rest of the cycle. I like the fact it flashes m when AF is due or of course bfp lol. 

I messed mine up by running out of sticks or forgetting to test, that really messed my monitor up and made it say high nearly all month. If in doubt- bd!! Once I'd reset it it was fine.

I used it for 12 months solid and this is my first month without it. I'm still using it as a cycle day calendar. I can't fault the machine really.


I'm on day 9 today. Not sure if I am having a trigger or waiting for positive ovulation test. I'm really hoping for iui over the weekend so I don't have the worry of getting out of work. My boss knows -it's just hard to get out as I'm a teacher and my class of 30 seem to notice when I go missing for 3 hours as do other staff. X


----------



## beaglemom

Lazydaisys said:


> I liked my monitor and it usually work out about 4/5 days high then two egg days two high days and then low days for the rest of the cycle. I like the fact it flashes m when AF is due or of course bfp lol.
> 
> I messed mine up by running out of sticks or forgetting to test, that really messed my monitor up and made it say high nearly all month. If in doubt- bd!! Once I'd reset it it was fine.
> 
> I used it for 12 months solid and this is my first month without it. I'm still using it as a cycle day calendar. I can't fault the machine really.
> 
> 
> I'm on day 9 today. Not sure if I am having a trigger or waiting for positive ovulation test. I'm really hoping for iui over the weekend so I don't have the worry of getting out of work. My boss knows -it's just hard to get out as I'm a teacher and my class of 30 seem to notice when I go missing for 3 hours as do other staff. X

I had the high mishap last month. I should have stop feeding it sticks...if I had, I could go another cycle without ordering.

I am so curious what my dr will do if I get a pos over the weekend because I don't think their office is open. Not sure about the lab. I am in a similar boat with work. But I can get out pretty easily. I am not someone who needs a fill in. My seat can be empty a day. But my issue is I never call in sick & I always give notice when I want time off. My boss (a man) will be concerned if I say out of nowhere I need the next day off. I am pretty sure he would just let it be as a personal thing...but he is an awesome boss so knowing my history of attendence, he would be naturally concerned...not nosey.


----------



## Lazydaisys

I had two days off in 10 years with my other boss. Now I have a new boss and I seem to be out every other week for an appointment and since ttc I realised my thyroid is dodgy so I have morning blood test for that sometimes. 
Makes me feel bad as I hate to be absent from work and I'd hate people to think I am bad taking appointments in work time, but we don't get to choose. 

I'm wondering what will happen if you ovulate at the weekend too?? Xxx


----------



## kscar

Beaglemom, you said you are going to a fertility clinic nearby right? I assume your gyne wrote you an order for an IUI with the clinic? If so they should be open on the weekends. You might call today and just ask what the protocol is for weekend IUI's. Our clinic only does them at certain hours. Are you going in for an ultrasound once you get your lh surge? I know you said it is unmonitored, but are they still checking number of follicles beforehand. Sorry if you already said this.


----------



## jennymae222

Lazydaisys said:


> I would choose at the doctors. I just think its fresher  I'm no expert though.
> 
> I had 8 day scan on Tuesday.(50g clomid) One dominate follicle on the left, lining very thin:-( I was given estrogen tablets to thicken up the lining. I'm going back for day 10 scan tomorrow am.

They gave me 100g clomid, I start the estrogen tablets tomorrow. Hopefully it helps, you'll have to let me know if they made a difference for you. With 100g clomid it makes me nervous about making it too thin as well, but trusting my doctor knows what she is doing lol


----------



## Lazydaisys

Jenny Mae I will let you know. I hope it works for us. X


----------



## beaglemom

My gyno is doing it...in her office I think. There is an IVF clinic nearby where my husband will do the sample & it will get washed. When I say IVF, I really don't know the extent of the place...they seem to have limited hours even on the weekdays. I know they are a lab...that may be all they are is a lab.

She never mentioned doing any ultrasounds. I have to get my list & call with all my questions. I will probably call early next week. I am also going to have them go ahead & call in my clomid. I am going out of town & want to have it in case I do get my period.


----------



## ClaireCath

Hi girls.
Krista, I only take the maca on day 1-10, 500mg. He takes it every day. I haven't found it messes with cycle length at all. I am 27 days right on the money.
Hi Jenny. I think if you live close to the office, doing the sample at home is fine. We are 3 minutes away from the doc so for the SA he did it at home here but for IUI we'll see. He's a champ and is supportive either way.
Beagle Mom, thanks for the brazil nut and pineapple tip! I love both of those so no problem there!
My doc wants me to go on the pill for a bit before we do the iui. Problem is when I have to do the injections etc, I think we will be in Jamaica. Booked it awhile back. I think we may just have to give it another go naturally and then carry on with the plan after we get back. End of Feb. Also DH's bloodwork will have to show zero nicotine otherwise Doc will cancel the iui anyway. Ughhhhh. I am still praying we caught the egg this cycle then poof! all this worryng will be for naught.
I haven't had any luck catching with any moniors but have used the cb digitals. I know from my scans and bloodwork I am ovulating so going to rely on the sperm meets egg plan for now, and maybe just use cheapies until my basal thermometer comes in mail. His SA came back fine so we don't have to abstain during O time, just :sex: every other day. God, it shouldn't be this hard! Pisses me off when I see girls getting knocked up "accidentally" left and right. I try not to let it bother me but, well, you know....I'm only human! Anybody else feel like that?
have a great day everyone!
Kelly


----------



## beaglemom

I think we all feel that way. I have just put that away from me. I know we are ready & are way more prepared then those accidental folks...so when my time comes, it will come.


----------



## ClaireCath

For sure. When the time is right it will happen. And we'll be ready. That's a great attitude!


----------



## jennymae222

Hi ladies, I need some advice lol I just started my vaginal estrogen tablets this morning. The directions stated to "place one tablet in vagina daily" uhmm.. any of you know how "far" its supposed to go? Do they dissolve? Anyone ever had them come out? Haha i just want to do it right. Doc didn't give specifics. Thanks in advance!


----------



## kscar

Claire I feel the same way about people looking at their SO and getting pregnant. I just found out over xmas break that 5 people I know are preggers! When af showed a week later I was a mess. I actually started crying at a pizza place I had met family at the day af started. It was really awkward. My 18 year old cousin was talking about her other cousin that just had a baby and how cute and sweet it was. I just lost it and started bawling my eyes out and ran to the bathroom as quickly as I could. This has happened a few times to me. Once at a festival when 3 pregnant ladies strolled by and another time in Target when a baby waved at me. I am fearful of how this clomid is going to affect my PMS. I have a feeling it is going to be worse than usual. 

Jenny, I have never used them and can't say how they are supposed to be used. Sorry for the non advice. 

Update: I may be triggering tomorrow if all goes as planned and I am so ready to! My ovaries feel very heavy and I am super crampy. I assume this is related to the clomid.


----------



## beaglemom

kscar said:


> Claire I feel the same way about people looking at their SO and getting pregnant. I just found out over xmas break that 5 people I know are preggers! When af showed a week later I was a mess. I actually started crying at a pizza place I had met family at the day af started. It was really awkward. My 18 year old cousin was talking about her other cousin that just had a baby and how cute and sweet it was. I just lost it and started bawling my eyes out and ran to the bathroom as quickly as I could. This has happened a few times to me. Once at a festival when 3 pregnant ladies strolled by and another time in Target when a baby waved at me. I am fearful of how this clomid is going to affect my PMS. I have a feeling it is going to be worse than usual.
> 
> Jenny, I have never used them and can't say how they are supposed to be used. Sorry for the non advice.
> 
> Update: I may be triggering tomorrow if all goes as planned and I am so ready to! My ovaries feel very heavy and I am super crampy. I assume this is related to the clomid.

Yes the clomid did that to me first cycle...I could barely have sex.


----------



## dentl

Hope its ok i chime in ! My DH and I have been TTC naturally since June and I found out recently that I have a mild form of PCOS so it was off to a fertility DR we went. My Dr prefers letrozole to clomid so I started that in December, had my trigger shot of the 1st and went in for my IUI on the 3rd ( right when a big snow storm hit :wacko: ) 

Now I am just waiting- I have an appt tomorrow for blood work, ultrasound and another shot the dr says helps with implantation. Then the following week I can go in for blood work. 

Trying to keep positive!


----------



## ClaireCath

jennymae222 said:


> Hi ladies, I need some advice lol I just started my vaginal estrogen tablets this morning. The directions stated to "place one tablet in vagina daily" uhmm.. any of you know how "far" its supposed to go? Do they dissolve? Anyone ever had them come out? Haha i just want to do it right. Doc didn't give specifics. Thanks in advance!

Oh My. sorry no advice, but i can imagine it can never go too far in! Funny the doc or nurse didn't specify....there's always google I suppose hun. :thumbup:


----------



## ClaireCath

dentl said:


> Hope its ok i chime in ! My DH and I have been TTC naturally since June and I found out recently that I have a mild form of PCOS so it was off to a fertility DR we went. My Dr prefers letrozole to clomid so I started that in December, had my trigger shot of the 1st and went in for my IUI on the 3rd ( right when a big snow storm hit :wacko: )
> 
> Now I am just waiting- I have an appt tomorrow for blood work, ultrasound and another shot the dr says helps with implantation. Then the following week I can go in for blood work.
> 
> Trying to keep positive!

Welcome dentl Good luck!:flower:


----------



## ClaireCath

kscar said:


> Claire I feel the same way about people looking at their SO and getting pregnant. I just found out over xmas break that 5 people I know are preggers! When af showed a week later I was a mess. I actually started crying at a pizza place I had met family at the day af started. It was really awkward. My 18 year old cousin was talking about her other cousin that just had a baby and how cute and sweet it was. I just lost it and started bawling my eyes out and ran to the bathroom as quickly as I could. This has happened a few times to me. Once at a festival when 3 pregnant ladies strolled by and another time in Target when a baby waved at me. I am fearful of how this clomid is going to affect my PMS. I have a feeling it is going to be worse than usual.
> 
> Jenny, I have never used them and can't say how they are supposed to be used. Sorry for the non advice.
> 
> Update: I may be triggering tomorrow if all goes as planned and I am so ready to! My ovaries feel very heavy and I am super crampy. I assume this is related to the clomid.

Whew! I'm glad it's not just me!! and ya the clomid made the emotions run a bit high. It passes rather quickly at least and I keep trying to send my positive vibes to the universe and be mature!! As for the triggering, FX'd for you! When I was on the clomid i swear I felt my ovaries vibrating shooting out the little sucker.....keep in touch! :thumbup:


----------



## dentl

Just back from my appointment - didn't get to make the blood run this morning so I won't have a full report until tomorrow . They did an ultrasound and a lepron shot . Ultrasound went well - said my lining was doing well. As long as my blood level comes back ok then I continue until next Friday . 

It's such a long wait :shrug: let's hope for :bfp:! 
:dust:


----------



## Lazydaisys

jennymae222 said:


> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> I would choose at the doctors. I just think its fresher  I'm no expert though.
> 
> I had 8 day scan on Tuesday.(50g clomid) One dominate follicle on the left, lining very thin:-( I was given estrogen tablets to thicken up the lining. I'm going back for day 10 scan tomorrow am.
> 
> They gave me 100g clomid, I start the estrogen tablets tomorrow. Hopefully it helps, you'll have to let me know if they made a difference for you. With 100g clomid it makes me nervous about making it too thin as well, but trusting my doctor knows what she is doing lolClick to expand...


My lining was 3mm at day 8. Started taking estrogen tablets and it went to 4mm at day 10. Started taking double the amount of tablets and it was 5mm today at day 11. Been eating Brazil nuts, had Acupunture last night. Been drinking raspberry tea and pomegranate juice to help and lots of water. Not sure if it helps but it makes me feel better. Hoping my lining will increase to 6mm tomorrow. 

Clinic are happy to go ahead with iui, but ideally it would be thicker. 

Checked with my clinic and it is open Saturday but closed Sunday. If I get positive opk test tomorrow I will have iui. If I get positive on Sunday I will have to wait for iui on Monday. 

Hope you ladies are getting on ok?


----------



## jennymae222

Lazydaisys said:


> jennymae222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lazydaisys said:
> 
> 
> I would choose at the doctors. I just think its fresher  I'm no expert though.
> 
> I had 8 day scan on Tuesday.(50g clomid) One dominate follicle on the left, lining very thin:-( I was given estrogen tablets to thicken up the lining. I'm going back for day 10 scan tomorrow am.
> 
> They gave me 100g clomid, I start the estrogen tablets tomorrow. Hopefully it helps, you'll have to let me know if they made a difference for you. With 100g clomid it makes me nervous about making it too thin as well, but trusting my doctor knows what she is doing lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> My lining was 3mm at day 8. Started taking estrogen tablets and it went to 4mm at day 10. Started taking double the amount of tablets and it was 5mm today at day 11. Been eating Brazil nuts, had Acupunture last night. Been drinking raspberry tea and pomegranate juice to help and lots of water. Not sure if it helps but it makes me feel better. Hoping my lining will increase to 6mm tomorrow.
> 
> Clinic are happy to go ahead with iui, but ideally it would be thicker.
> 
> Checked with my clinic and it is open Saturday but closed Sunday. If I get positive opk test tomorrow I will have iui. If I get positive on Sunday I will have to wait for iui on Monday.
> 
> Hope you ladies are getting on ok?Click to expand...

That's good news! :) fingers crossed for you! Glad the tablets worked!


----------



## kscar

Welcome Dent! 

Lazydaisys: I think either way if you do the IUI tomorrow or Monday will be perfectly fine from what I have been reading. In fact doing it two days later may be best. I am a little concerned, because ours will be about 26 hours after the trigger shot. 

Just had my cd13 ultrasound and I have two follicles on my right side. I was hoping for one on the left and one on the right. Oh well. They gave me the shot and we are scheduled for the IUI tomorrow morning! 

I do have some questions though that I forgot to ask about today at the appointment. Maybe some of you can help me out. 

1. Can you still take an opk after the trigger and get a true positive or does the trigger shot mess that up? I took an opk after the appointment today and had a +opk. But I have had +opks on cd13 for the past 3 cycles. That is the norm for me. 
2. Can you do your normal activities after the IUI, like exercise, work? Or should you stay in bed for the day?
3. Does the trigger shot make both follicles release eggs or just one follicle (the bigger one)? They didn't tell me the sizes, just that there were two on the right and I responded well to clomid. I also wasn't told how my lining is doing. I am concerned about this. 

I may have more questions later, but wishing you all the best and have a wonderful weekend ladies!!!


----------



## dentl

To answer some of your questions ( although I am by far no expert )

I don't think the opk will be a true positive . Usually they message a lh surge which happens right before ovulation . If you do the trigger it should cause the ovulation and set up you are set up with an iui i don't think there so any point. Is your dr going to do a ultrasound prior to iui ? Mine did . They said they check to see if it's released. If not they do the iui and then a follow up iui . 


I was told we can resume normal activities after iui however I took it easy . I also don't think aerobic exercise to exertion is the best idea .


----------



## jennymae222

Im in the same boat, im supposed to do the trigger on monday at 9am, our iui is is Tuesday at 8:45, not even a full 24... :/ ive been reading up, and I see alot done 36 hours out. Im concerned about that. -another concern/question.. I usually ovulate on the 15 or 16 day. Does the trigger shot over power my normal ovulation? Because my iui is being done on the 14th day. Maybe im just over analyzing and being nit picky, but I guess this is a good situation to be that way in. Lol


----------



## kscar

Dentl, thanks for the info. I do not know if they will perform an ultrasound tomorrow morning or not before the IUI. That would be nice, but I have a feeling they won't, because they didn't mention it. 

Jenny, I have wondered the same thing. Most of the time I o cd16-20, but the past few months it has been more like cd15 I think. I assume the shot will override natural o. I figure our doctor knows what they are doing. I am going to one of the best fertility clinic in Chicago and they have high success rates, so I figure if they want to do it after 24 hours then they probably know their stuff. I am just a very anxious person and google everything. I need to stop lol!


----------



## jennymae222

kscar said:


> Dentl, thanks for the info. I do not know if they will perform an ultrasound tomorrow morning or not before the IUI. That would be nice, but I have a feeling they won't, because they didn't mention it.
> 
> Jenny, I have wondered the same thing. Most of the time I o cd16-20, but the past few months it has been more like cd15 I think. I assume the shot will override natural o. I figure our doctor knows what they are doing. I am going to one of the best fertility clinic in Chicago and they have high success rates, so I figure if they want to do it after 24 hours then they probably know their stuff. I am just a very anxious person and google everything. I need to stop lol!

You and me both! Haha Google is horrible when you spend hours on one subject and still in the end you haven't accomplished anything and you usually end up with more questions lol


----------



## dentl

The nice thing is his little swimmers last a few days in our body so they have some time to make it to the egg. I was at 36 hours but I ovulated by that point ( per my ultrasound). I hear depending on your dr regimen its anywhere from 24 -36 hours. 

good luck!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Good luck kscar. If you find any answers to your questions let us know. I had very faint on opk this morning so really don't think I will be ovulate for a few days. Poor dh he doesn't know whether to save his spermies or free them! He hasn't said this but I can guess that he is agitated. 

Google is a terrible thing. I've been googling... Womb lining thickness success. Can folicles be too big? What does triple striped mean? Are my estrogen tablets making my boobs bigger!!? Will drinking pomegranate really help me improve my lining? Best time to perform iui.
I'm putting my computer away now. Good luck ladies xx


----------



## ClaireCath

Yes Jennie. I agree on the googling everything. There is so much information and alot of it i find to be ambiguos or contradictory!! It's enough to drive you crazy. Our bodies are such a mystery really. I'm glad we have the science on our side to help us along and putting trust in our RE's is a big step. I am doing that. The Doc I am seeing is the top in our area, so I am following his instructions....Krista, how did it go today?

AFM, I will have to go on the pill if the :witch: doesn't show next week. Did any of you ladies have to do this? It's to "rest" the ovaries before the injections for stimulation take place. IUI in March. I guess it will be a nice break mentally too esp for my hubby. Planning on not mentioning any TTC stuff to him until after we get back from vacation next month....


----------



## kscar

Claire, I have not had to go on the pill to reset yet, but I have heard of doctors doing this. 

Lazydaisys, that is too funny! Sounds like we have the same problem. 

Oh boy!! Where to begin! So yesterday I had the ovidrel shot at 7:30am. Around noon my hand felt tingly and was bothering me a little, but I just ignored it and thought it was just asleep. As the day progressed it got worse, but I kept ignoring it. By 11pm my entire arm was tinging and cold to the touch. I finally said something to dh and we went to google lol. I looked up side effects of ovidrel and one of them was blood clots that can cause numbness in an arm or leg. I kind of freaked, but didn't want to go to the er and wait for hours before our IUI in the morning. Dh said we had to go, so we get to the er and they are packed. We waited until 4am and never had my name called, so I went home with a numb arm and not clue what was going on. Tried to sleep before our 8am IUI, but that was difficult. I also forgot to mention that I called the RE on call for the night prior to going to the er and she was less than helpful. She said that wasn't a symptom of ovidrel when I found it all over the internet and she said she didn't know how to help me. So I have decided I will never again step foot in an ER, even if I am dying, because dying at home is better than dying in a waiting room! Sheeesh!! 

Anyway, that was last night and I woke up this morning feeling a little better. My arm is still slightly tingly, but feeling better than last night. I think things are on the upswing and I am less anxious. We had the IUI this morning and it went really well. Now I just have to wait it out. The nurse that performed the IUI basically told me the only exercise I can do for the next two weeks is walking...bummer! I am an exercise nut. I have to work out hard to help with my mood. Especially in the winter. This will be hard for me to change. I guess I will just walk on the treadmill at an incline. I think that is pretty low key. 

Well that is all for now. I am taking a nap after getting very little sleep last night! 

Best of luck ladies!!


----------



## ange0011

Hi Ladies- hope it's OK to join! 

My husband and I did IUI to conceive my son after 16 months of trying (one miscarriage in between at 13 months of trying). DH has lower motility and now I have a lower ovarian reserve (did not have this problem last time). Our fertility doctor suggested trying 3 rounds of IUI but then immediately starting IVF if it doesn't work. Last time we went through this, she was very positive and did not even mention IVF, but now she is talking about us having no time to waste (we are both 34) because of my eggs. Even though I have my son, I took this pretty hard. We really want three kids and I am worried about this not working or having another miscarriage if it does work. How negative am I???

I am in the TWW with my last natural cycle right now and seeing the doctor Tuesday to sign consent forms so we can start. We were going back and forth about possibly freezing my eggs instead of IUI but depending on what she says this week, I think we are going to just start IUI right away and see what happens. Although, I am a little more nervous now after reading that you doctors do the procedure 24-36 hours after the Ovidril shot. Mine does it 12 hours after!

Good luck to all of you who are currently doing IUI! It is so tough to wait for the results...I look forward to hearing about your BFPs!!


----------



## ClaireCath

kscar said:


> Claire, I have not had to go on the pill to reset yet, but I have heard of doctors doing this.
> 
> Lazydaisys, that is too funny! Sounds like we have the same problem.
> 
> Oh boy!! Where to begin! So yesterday I had the ovidrel shot at 7:30am. Around noon my hand felt tingly and was bothering me a little, but I just ignored it and thought it was just asleep. As the day progressed it got worse, but I kept ignoring it. By 11pm my entire arm was tinging and cold to the touch. I finally said something to dh and we went to google lol. I looked up side effects of ovidrel and one of them was blood clots that can cause numbness in an arm or leg. I kind of freaked, but didn't want to go to the er and wait for hours before our IUI in the morning. Dh said we had to go, so we get to the er and they are packed. We waited until 4am and never had my name called, so I went home with a numb arm and not clue what was going on. Tried to sleep before our 8am IUI, but that was difficult. I also forgot to mention that I called the RE on call for the night prior to going to the er and she was less than helpful. She said that wasn't a symptom of ovidrel when I found it all over the internet and she said she didn't know how to help me. So I have decided I will never again step foot in an ER, even if I am dying, because dying at home is better than dying in a waiting room! Sheeesh!!
> 
> Anyway, that was last night and I woke up this morning feeling a little better. My arm is still slightly tingly, but feeling better than last night. I think things are on the upswing and I am less anxious. We had the IUI this morning and it went really well. Now I just have to wait it out. The nurse that performed the IUI basically told me the only exercise I can do for the next two weeks is walking...bummer! I am an exercise nut. I have to work out hard to help with my mood. Especially in the winter. This will be hard for me to change. I guess I will just walk on the treadmill at an incline. I think that is pretty low key.
> 
> Well that is all for now. I am taking a nap after getting very little sleep last night!
> 
> Best of luck ladies!!

Very strange about the ovidrel and really? the nurse said this was not a known side effect but it was all over the web? Very odd. Well, I'm glad it turned out for you but what a bummer to sit in the ER that long!! I know our wait times here in Ontario SUCK for ER treatment!!
I am wondering after reading this if it's recommended to avoid too strenuous of exercise while one is in a natural 2WW also? I want to start this T25 (like P90X but only 25 minutes) But it's really intense....I will most likely stick to yoga and incline treadmill too. If and when I have to go on the pill pre IUI, then I will really kick it up a notch!!
Enjoy your 2 ww, try to chillax and think positive!! I'm excited for you and a :bfp:. fingers, toes and everything crossed!!:hugs:
:dust:


----------



## ClaireCath

ange0011 said:


> Hi Ladies- hope it's OK to join!
> 
> My husband and I did IUI to conceive my son after 16 months of trying (one miscarriage in between at 13 months of trying). DH has lower motility and now I have a lower ovarian reserve (did not have this problem last time). Our fertility doctor suggested trying 3 rounds of IUI but then immediately starting IVF if it doesn't work. Last time we went through this, she was very positive and did not even mention IVF, but now she is talking about us having no time to waste (we are both 34) because of my eggs. Even though I have my son, I took this pretty hard. We really want three kids and I am worried about this not working or having another miscarriage if it does work. How negative am I???
> 
> I am in the TWW with my last natural cycle right now and seeing the doctor Tuesday to sign consent forms so we can start. We were going back and forth about possibly freezing my eggs instead of IUI but depending on what she says this week, I think we are going to just start IUI right away and see what happens. Although, I am a little more nervous now after reading that you doctors do the procedure 24-36 hours after the Ovidril shot. Mine does it 12 hours after!
> 
> Good luck to all of you who are currently doing IUI! It is so tough to wait for the results...I look forward to hearing about your BFPs!!

Hi Ange. Welcome! 34 is not old at all! Sorry she is telling you your reserve is limited. That sucks... Just do what feels right for you. and believe :dust:
I can't wait to see all the :bfp:s on this thread!


----------



## ange0011

Thanks ClaireCath! You're right, it's not old...I guess I was feeling a little "up there" after our last appointment lol.

I just reread your post about birth control. I did not have to do that when I went through it a couple of years ago, but I made the mistake of doing two IUI back to back and it was horrible. After our first one did not work, they let me immediately try again and I ended up with one massive egg instead of several normal sized ones. It was so huge, it actually gave me stomach cramps and the procedure had to be cancelled. A month off would have done me some good, both physically and mentally. I hope the month helps!!:)


----------



## kscar

Claire, The nurse told me I couldn't even do yoga! This next two weeks is going to be rough if I can't even do that. I guess she said they don't want me doing anything that works the abs. I thought about weight lifting, but even then I always tighten my core. So walking it is. I might try the stair climb though. I don't know if that would work my abs or not and I need to work on my tush anyway haha! 

I don't know about exercise when trying naturally. I have always stuck to my normal routine. I think they are telling me to slow down this 2ww mostly because they want us to have the best of odds and don't want me to beat myself up for exercising if it doesn't work? I don't know, maybe not. Thanks for the well wishes and I send mine as well for you this month! 

My arm is still a little numb today. Something major is going on with me. I have no idea if it was the ovidrel shot and I am really scared to try it again next month if this 2ww doesn't work out. I did find that doing some stretches I found on youtube for arm numbness helped bring more blood flow to my arm, but I have to keep doing them throughout the day for some relief. Maybe I just pinched a nerve, but it is super scary still. Do any of you ladies know if there is another drug out there besides ovidrel that triggers ov? 

Hello Ange!! By the way 34 is not old! I hate this age thing. Either you are too young or too old it seems. Nobody is ever happy with the age that any woman starts trying it seems.


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm 34...:-/ 

I'm going to ring my dance teacher and tell her I can't go dancing for while. What shall I tell her? She is a friend but I don't want her to know my personal business.It's a tricky one.. Any suggestions...
Was thinking of just saying I'd been advised not to excersise for a while due to health reasons but I don't want the poor woman thinking I'm dying. Ttc really is a bloody nightmare. If I don't turn up she will think I'm rude as if you are not going to attend the rule is you should let her know .. I usually dance every Tuesday for and hour and half with quite a bit of chatting in between, nothing hardcore. 


No ovulation for me this weekend. Day 13, achey ovaries and stomach. Going for a scan tomorrow am. Xx


----------



## kscar

Lazydaisys said:


> I'm 34...:-/
> 
> I'm going to ring my dance teacher and tell her I can't go dancing for while. What shall I tell her? She is a friend but I don't want her to know my personal business.It's a tricky one.. Any suggestions...
> Was thinking of just saying I'd been advised not to excersise for a while due to health reasons but I don't want the poor woman thinking I'm dying. Ttc really is a bloody nightmare. If I don't turn up she will think I'm rude as if you are not going to attend the rule is you should let her know .. I usually dance every Tuesday for and hour and half with quite a bit of chatting in between, nothing hardcore.
> 
> 
> No ovulation for me this weekend. Day 13, achey ovaries and stomach. Going for a scan tomorrow am. Xx

Hmm....I would see what your doctor says about dancing. The nurse that did our IUI basically said no bouncing up and down (from running), because the ovaries are swollen from clomid and could twist. She also said nothing that works the abs. It just depends on the type of dancing you are doing. I would think ballroom dancing would be fine, but something like hip hop not so much. It also depends on how comfortable you are with going about your normal activities. If you decide you are going to lay low for the 2ww I don't think that would raise too many alarms with your dance teacher since it is only 2 classes. Maybe say you will be out of town and miss the classes that way she isn't worrying about your health or call in sick.

Good luck tomorrow with your scan!


----------



## Lazydaisys

I decided to text her and say I would leave my dance classes for while. I do ballet, tap dancing and modern dance.With the concerns I have about my lining being thin and implantation I think it will just put my mind at ease to relax for a while.
Been googling and it said its worth giving up excerise in some respects after iui so you don't blame yourself if it doesn't work. Who knows...

To all English ttcers. I know it's really low level television -but I am loving big brother at the moment. X


----------



## ange0011

Hi kscar! Sorry to hear that you are having trouble with the ovidrel shot. That is crazy! I hope they can give you something else if you do iui again. When is your testing date to see if this one worked? I will keep my fingers crossed for you:)

Lazydaisys- I hope I didn't offend with my comment about being 34! I never thought of it as "old" until my doctor told me I had no time to waste because of my age and decreasing fertility. Worried me a little until the rational side of me told me to get over it. I definitely see why you would want to slow for the tww. My doctor told me the same thing as kscar (about the twisting because of medication). I just went for walks, or hopped on an elliptical instead. Good luck at your scan!


----------



## kscar

ange0011 said:


> Hi kscar! Sorry to hear that you are having trouble with the ovidrel shot. That is crazy! I hope they can give you something else if you do iui again. When is your testing date to see if this one worked? I will keep my fingers crossed for you:)
> 
> Lazydaisys- I hope I didn't offend with my comment about being 34! I never thought of it as "old" until my doctor told me I had no time to waste because of my age and decreasing fertility. Worried me a little until the rational side of me told me to get over it. I definitely see why you would want to slow for the tww. My doctor told me the same thing as kscar (about the twisting because of medication). I just went for walks, or hopped on an elliptical instead. Good luck at your scan!

Thanks Ange. My testing date is January 25th I believe. I think they said two weeks after the IUI. Does that sound correct? Af is due on the 27th though, so I may wait until the 28th to test if af hasn't shown. I really hate getting BFNs and prefer af to let me down, but I think I may be a little more anxious this time around since it is our first assisted cycle. Who knows...I may test on the 25th.


----------



## ange0011

2 weeks does sounds right. It is a verrrrrrry long two weeks! I never waited to test though and it was a bad idea. I got a negative test and was so upset. Turns out I was pregnant on that cycle and by the time I did the blood work, my levels were very high and it looked good. I'm hoping I have more patience this time around like you do! Are you on progesterone tablets during the 2 weeks?


----------



## kscar

I am not on progesterone tablets and I am kind of worried about this, because I know a lot of women are. I was thinking about buying some progesterone cream and putting it on my wrists lol.

I also think I figured out what the heck is going on with my numb arm. I think it is called ulnar neuropathy or cyclist palsy. I guess bikers get it from gripping handle bars. I usually spend about 20 minutes on the rowing machine and I think my ulnar nerve had enough and is inflamed. I can't believe I spent 4 hours in the ER for this on Friday lol. I think I am going to make an appointment with a dr. this week to get confirmation and figure out how to treat it. I am almost certain now it had nothing to do with the ovidrel shot and was just a coincidence that it happened the same day.


----------



## ClaireCath

Krista, it could definitely be a pinched nerve. I got that once when after a chiro adjustment, and it was very strange. Glad it was not the ovidral though....Try not to overgoogle though,esp web MD it will have you believing you are on your way out!!! LOL 
I'm going to a slow flow yoga this morning. I figure why not? I know how to modify my practice so....I've been feeling some weird twingy pangs in my abdomen these last few days. Hoping it is a good sign but not testing til tomorrow. 11dpo... 
As far as age, I'm going to make you all feel very young right now. I'm 44! (ahem) But the RE says I responded to the clomid like a 32 year old and from my SIS scan he told us my insides have no right looking as lovely as they do at my age. LOL We are giving it a shot during this small window of time we have been given.  I pray alot!
I was in a previous relationship with a man who did not want children, hence the delay in trying. I truly believe what's meant to be will happen. But alittle assistance from the top RE in our area can't hurt! Have a great day all!


----------



## ClaireCath

ange0011 said:


> Thanks ClaireCath! You're right, it's not old...I guess I was feeling a little "up there" after our last appointment lol.
> 
> I just reread your post about birth control. I did not have to do that when I went through it a couple of years ago, but I made the mistake of doing two IUI back to back and it was horrible. After our first one did not work, they let me immediately try again and I ended up with one massive egg instead of several normal sized ones. It was so huge, it actually gave me stomach cramps and the procedure had to be cancelled. A month off would have done me some good, both physically and mentally. I hope the month helps!!:)

Hey Ange, I have heard of some drs cancelling treatments if you have too many eggs...I hope this doesn't happen if it comes down to it! I really responded like crazy when we did the clomid and he scanned me so....fingers crossed! Have a great day "youngster" lol :haha:


----------



## ClaireCath

Lazydaisys said:


> I'm 34...:-/
> 
> I'm going to ring my dance teacher and tell her I can't go dancing for while. What shall I tell her? She is a friend but I don't want her to know my personal business.It's a tricky one.. Any suggestions...
> Was thinking of just saying I'd been advised not to excersise for a while due to health reasons but I don't want the poor woman thinking I'm dying. Ttc really is a bloody nightmare. If I don't turn up she will think I'm rude as if you are not going to attend the rule is you should let her know .. I usually dance every Tuesday for and hour and half with quite a bit of chatting in between, nothing hardcore.
> 
> 
> No ovulation for me this weekend. Day 13, achey ovaries and stomach. Going for a scan tomorrow am. Xx

You could always tell her you have bunions and are having an operation! And I love BB. lol It's good trash TV. Do you watch Corrie as well?


----------



## beaglemom

ClaireCath I am currently 12 dpo...getting some light cramping & a small amount of brown mixed with cm. I am not sure which way to go this month. I normally get this a few days to a week before AF. So this can be typical for me. Still hoping, but as I have said before, this cycle is a long shot. I will be glad to start over if I have to because I will be on the IUI train next cycle.

I have decided to wait on testing. I was going to do it 14 dpo. But since that only puts me at about CD 25, I am holding out. I know you should get AF 14 days or so after O but I o'd so early. I never have shorter than 28 days. But after 3 rounds of clomid, who knows what my body will do. We are going on vacation starting the 19th. So I think the first morning we wake up, I may test if AF has not shown up.


----------



## kscar

Clair, thanks for sharing. I am certain at this point it is just an irritated nerve. I am having much less tingling today. It only tingles when I pick up small items now (fine motor use). Before it was a constant tingling. Kind of like when you hit your funny bone. Also that is wonderful that you responded so well! 

I've been wanting to start taking a yoga class at my gym, but I have a lot of social anxiety issues and have put it off. I prefer working out alone, but I think a yoga class would really help my stress levels. In fact one of my new years resolutions is to go to a yoga class. I know it sounds really silly, but that is how bad my anxiety is! I figure a yoga class would be an easier first step, because there is little interaction with others and more self focused. If I can get past this then I can try some of the other classes my gym offers. 

Beaglemom, good luck. Only a few more days!

I guess I am 2dpiui and it is already driving me crazy. This is going to be a long 2 weeks.


----------



## jennymae222

Hey ladies! I just got back from my ultrasound to check on my follicles, and there were 3 lovely large one on the right, couldn't see the left so going with 3 total which im completely happy about. I was so nervous thinking nothing would show up. I got my trigger today and go in tomorrow morning for iui! Sooo happy, this is truly the most hope ive had yet. My husband has been so supportive and were really optimistic. Hopefully not too much lol fingers crossed! :happydance: 
P.s,
did anyone get a little crampy the day of the shot?


----------



## beaglemom

Good luck Jennymae!


----------



## ange0011

kscar- I would not worry too much about the progesterone tablets. They check your levels before they start the procedure, so it should come naturally. My doctor said there is no evidence that shows progesterone definitely helps, but they give us the option to use it. I choose to do it because I tend to have short cycles and it can help lengthen it. I'm glad you figured out what was wrong! Too bad that you are in pain though:( Hope you feel better and that your doctor can treat it quickly. 

ClaireCath- That is AMAZING!:) My doctor did say that a lot of this is genetics and that is why I am having problems with my eggs now at my age. Sounds like you have great genes!! I certainly was not expecting my problems...I was going to wait an extra year before going to the fertility clinic because I figured we had time and then of course panicked when we got the results. I will keep my fingers crossed for you tomorrow. I can't wait to hear your update!

beaglemom- Good luck to you too! So exciting!

Jennymae- Good luck! I also remember some cramping after the shot. I'm sure it is normal.


----------



## Lazydaisys

I do watch a bit of corrie too. Poor Hayley!! 

Love the bunions idea.. Lol

Today I went for scan (day 14) I have 20 mm folicle on the left and two right folicles af 12mm each. Positive opk test so iui tomorrow x


----------



## beaglemom

Lazydaisys said:


> I do watch a bit of corrie too. Poor Hayley!!
> 
> Love the bunions idea.. Lol
> 
> Today I went for scan (day 14) I have 20 mm folicle on the left and two right folicles af 12mm each. Positive opk test so iui tomorrow x

That is awesome! Good luck!


----------



## kscar

Jenny, yes I had cramping after the shot. I actually felt kind of tight, too. I am still feeling cramps at 2dpiui. 

Ange, I may have egg problems also, but we aren't sure. I just had high FSH numbers. My highest was 11.7 and lowest was 9.2, but my doctor says my AMH is really good so she isn't concerned with the high FSH. Usually high FSH and low AMH go hand in hand, but I am a freak and have high FSH and AMH. I worry about it in the back of my mind, because the dr. said she didn't know why I would have those numbers together and I am young (so the higher FSH is a bit odd). I just want to know what is going on. I hate all this unexplained "i don't know" stuff. 

Is it bad that I only had 2 follicles? I am worried now! They said I responded well to the clomid, so I guess it is good. I was on 50mg.

Good luck ladies! It will be very exciting to hear about future bfps!


----------



## ange0011

kscar- I don't think 2 follicles is bad at all! In fact, 2-3 is what they told me is perfect. If I get more than 4, they cancel. Sounds like this is a great cycle for you! The unexplained thing is awful..I am sure you just want answers, but are only ever told that "they don't know". Hopefully you will not have to worry about it for long!


----------



## kscar

I am sure it is fine. We may have a bit lower chance, but I have read lots of stories about women only having one follicle getting bfp's through IUI. I think I remember my RE saying she would cancel if I had 4 or more. My doc is more conservative than some and I like the slower approach. For example she said I have symptoms of endo, but didn't want to do a laparoscopy. She said today's technology is so great that even if I had endo they could work around it. I hope she is right, but I prefer not going under the knife. My last doctor (gyn) actually wanted to do a laparoscopy (she found a complex cyst). I decided to get a second opinion with a specialist in reproductive endocrinology (current dr.) and there was no cyst on my ovary! So the last doctor could have hurt my ovarian reserve for no reason! So glad I got a second opinion!


----------



## dentl

I only had 1 follicle - and they did my iui . Not sure if it will go in my favor :/ trying to keep positive thoughts. I haven't noticed many symptoms so who knows ! I am 10 after iui ... And get to do my blood test on Friday. They did get my labs back on Saturday and said my progesterone was 19 and estradiol was 90- they said that was where they want it to be. ( I have no idea so I guess I will take their word on it ) 

My nerves are starting to get the best of me though !


----------



## kscar

dentl said:


> I only had 1 follicle - and they did my iui . Not sure if it will go in my favor :/ trying to keep positive thoughts. I haven't noticed many symptoms so who knows ! I am 10 after iui ... And get to do my blood test on Friday. They did get my labs back on Saturday and said my progesterone was 19 and estradiol was 90- they said that was where they want it to be. ( I have no idea so I guess I will take their word on it )
> 
> My nerves are starting to get the best of me though !

I am only 2dpiui and I am already going nuts lol. Hang in there you are so close to testing! I wish my dr. would test my progesterone and estradiol. 

Wishing you the best!


----------



## jennymae222

Omg this is going to be the longest two weeks of my life. IUI today and im already anxious for January 28th! Lol anyone else have iui today or this week?:wacko:


----------



## beaglemom

jennymae222 said:


> Omg this is going to be the longest two weeks of my life. IUI today and im already anxious for January 28th! Lol anyone else have iui today or this week?:wacko:

I think you are in like company on this thread. I am still waiting out my last natural cycle. Crossing fingers for a pos but got a neg this AM at 13 dpo. I really doubt we did it this time, but I can hope. Otherwise I am in the IUI boat next cycle.

Good luck to you!


----------



## ange0011

Wow- good thing you got a second opinion! You were smart to do that. I'm sure a lot of people (me included) would have panicked and just done what she said. 

The wait for the pregnancy test is awful! I'm hoping this is my last natural cycle before starting iui later this month. We saw the doctor today to sign consent and we just have to wait for the nurses to call with an online program we have to do. They said they usually call within the week but sometimes it takes a little longer, so I'm really hoping they call soon so I don't have to wait another month. 

I also asked her about her comments last time about my reserve and not having much time because of it and my "age". Today she took a lot of time with us and went through what she meant and it really calmed me down. Although she did start the appointment with the wrong chart and told us that we have no follicles! I knew that was wrong, but I had that moment of panic before she realized what was going on...


----------



## kscar

ange0011 said:


> Wow- good thing you got a second opinion! You were smart to do that. I'm sure a lot of people (me included) would have panicked and just done what she said.
> 
> The wait for the pregnancy test is awful! I'm hoping this is my last natural cycle before starting iui later this month. We saw the doctor today to sign consent and we just have to wait for the nurses to call with an online program we have to do. They said they usually call within the week but sometimes it takes a little longer, so I'm really hoping they call soon so I don't have to wait another month.
> 
> I also asked her about her comments last time about my reserve and not having much time because of it and my "age". Today she took a lot of time with us and went through what she meant and it really calmed me down. Although she did start the appointment with the wrong chart and told us that we have no follicles! I knew that was wrong, but I had that moment of panic before she realized what was going on...

There were a lot of warning signs with my last gyn and I just wasn't comfortable with a gyn doing surgery. I felt I should talk with an RE about it and glad I did since there wasn't a cyst there. I have had several ultrasounds since and still no cyst in sight, so I know it wasn't and oversight on my RE's part. 

I haven't had much difficulty in the 2ww on natural cycles, but after this IUI I am more hopeful and anxious to find out if it worked. I know that I will be more disappointed this time around if af arrives. 

Glad your doctor was able to make you feel better about everything. I too would have had that moment of panic after being told that! Good thing she figured it out quickly.


----------



## ClaireCath

kscar said:


> Clair, thanks for sharing. I am certain at this point it is just an irritated nerve. I am having much less tingling today. It only tingles when I pick up small items now (fine motor use). Before it was a constant tingling. Kind of like when you hit your funny bone. Also that is wonderful that you responded so well!
> 
> I've been wanting to start taking a yoga class at my gym, but I have a lot of social anxiety issues and have put it off. I prefer working out alone, but I think a yoga class would really help my stress levels. In fact one of my new years resolutions is to go to a yoga class. I know it sounds really silly, but that is how bad my anxiety is! I figure a yoga class would be an easier first step, because there is little interaction with others and more self focused. If I can get past this then I can try some of the other classes my gym offers.
> 
> Beaglemom, good luck. Only a few more days!
> 
> I guess I am 2dpiui and it is already driving me crazy. This is going to be a long 2 weeks.

Oh Hun, sounds like yoga could be exactly what you need! All the classes I have been to, whether at the gym or independant yoga studios. There really is NO JUDGEMENT. Everyone is focused on their own practice and you make it your own....If you can't do certain poses or feel overwhelmed you can always always always go into child's pose, and stop and rest. There really is no right or wrong. I may even suggest if you can find a class that teaches YIN style Yoga. Very meditative and deep tissue stretching. My DH has anxiety as well, and finds when he is practicing yoga he feels better, more calm, quiets his racing thoughts. You can always find classes on you tube to try at home alone before you venture to a class. If you are interested, inbox me and I can email you some links to check out.
And yes, OMG. This TWW may feel like a long one! keep positive thoughts and I will too for you!! :dust: I wouldn't worry at all about 2 follies. It only takes one!!!!
Glad the arm is feeling better too. :thumbup:


----------



## ClaireCath

beaglemom said:


> ClaireCath I am currently 12 dpo...getting some light cramping & a small amount of brown mixed with cm. I am not sure which way to go this month. I normally get this a few days to a week before AF. So this can be typical for me. Still hoping, but as I have said before, this cycle is a long shot. I will be glad to start over if I have to because I will be on the IUI train next cycle.
> 
> I have decided to wait on testing. I was going to do it 14 dpo. But since that only puts me at about CD 25, I am holding out. I know you should get AF 14 days or so after O but I o'd so early. I never have shorter than 28 days. But after 3 rounds of clomid, who knows what my body will do. We are going on vacation starting the 19th. So I think the first morning we wake up, I may test if AF has not shown up.

Hey Beaglemom....ya i agree, waiting for the :witch: to show up may be the way to go...esp if your cycle is messed up by the clomid. Maybe we will be on the IUI train together. Hope it has a Bar Car!!!...(JK LOL)
I did test yesterday and got a big fat screaming stark white negative on the FRER. I'm waiting until she's due Sat. to test again. Keep us posted!!:flower:


----------



## ClaireCath

ange0011 said:


> kscar- I would not worry too much about the progesterone tablets. They check your levels before they start the procedure, so it should come naturally. My doctor said there is no evidence that shows progesterone definitely helps, but they give us the option to use it. I choose to do it because I tend to have short cycles and it can help lengthen it. I'm glad you figured out what was wrong! Too bad that you are in pain though:( Hope you feel better and that your doctor can treat it quickly.
> 
> ClaireCath- That is AMAZING!:) My doctor did say that a lot of this is genetics and that is why I am having problems with my eggs now at my age. Sounds like you have great genes!! I certainly was not expecting my problems...I was going to wait an extra year before going to the fertility clinic because I figured we had time and then of course panicked when we got the results. I will keep my fingers crossed for you tomorrow. I can't wait to hear your update!
> 
> beaglemom- Good luck to you too! So exciting!
> 
> Jennymae- Good luck! I also remember some cramping after the shot. I'm sure it is normal.

Hey Ange...thanks for the vote of confindence! Seriously, I do think my genes may end up being my champion in all this. My Gramma had my Mom at age 40 in 1939 when there was basically NO prenatal care whatsoever. My Mom was told she could not have kids due to endometriosis (they operated on her at age 20 and left ridiculous scar tissue etc back in those days) She went on the have three of us all very healthy pregnancies (albeit we were all born 4 years apart) So I keep those facts tucked in my heart for the sake of positivity!!!
I'm glad you took the step to see the RE sooner than later!

Jennymae! How did it go? Best of luck in your 2WW!!!

LazyDais...how about you? IUI was yesterday right? Oh and yes Poor Hayley....I can't even watch it now without crying....


----------



## ClaireCath

dentl said:


> I only had 1 follicle - and they did my iui . Not sure if it will go in my favor :/ trying to keep positive thoughts. I haven't noticed many symptoms so who knows ! I am 10 after iui ... And get to do my blood test on Friday. They did get my labs back on Saturday and said my progesterone was 19 and estradiol was 90- they said that was where they want it to be. ( I have no idea so I guess I will take their word on it )
> 
> My nerves are starting to get the best of me though !

It only takes one hun!!! And your numbers are right on @ doc so stay positive!


----------



## beaglemom

ClaireCath said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> ClaireCath I am currently 12 dpo...getting some light cramping & a small amount of brown mixed with cm. I am not sure which way to go this month. I normally get this a few days to a week before AF. So this can be typical for me. Still hoping, but as I have said before, this cycle is a long shot. I will be glad to start over if I have to because I will be on the IUI train next cycle.
> 
> I have decided to wait on testing. I was going to do it 14 dpo. But since that only puts me at about CD 25, I am holding out. I know you should get AF 14 days or so after O but I o'd so early. I never have shorter than 28 days. But after 3 rounds of clomid, who knows what my body will do. We are going on vacation starting the 19th. So I think the first morning we wake up, I may test if AF has not shown up.
> 
> Hey Beaglemom....ya i agree, waiting for the :witch: to show up may be the way to go...esp if your cycle is messed up by the clomid. Maybe we will be on the IUI train together. Hope it has a Bar Car!!!...(JK LOL)
> I did test yesterday and got a big fat screaming stark white negative on the FRER. I'm waiting until she's due Sat. to test again. Keep us posted!!:flower:Click to expand...

Well I broke down yesterday :( Negative.

We did a follow up SA with my husband's urologist today...the count was up to 29 from 12 which is good, but then he had abnormal heads & I think motility low. So Neither test really matches & are good & bad in their own way. Nothing new as far as AF...so very excited to start IUI if I have to.


----------



## ClaireCath

Thanks for the update hun. sorry about bfn and the swimmers results being meh....Onward and upward!! Hang in there!!! ;-)


----------



## ange0011

Sorry about both of your results:( Hopefully iui will help!!


----------



## kscar

Sorry about the bfn's ladies. I too hope the IUIs will give you guys that extra boost toward a bfp!


----------



## kscar

So I know I am going to get yelled at, but I took an hpt test today. I know it is way too early and I only took it to see if the trigger shot has left my system. I had been using my opks and they have all been positive since the shot last Friday, but I ran out and took an hpt today and it was negative. I am only 6 days past the trigger, so I am concerned the trigger shot was a dud and didn't work. Shouldn't still be in my system? I thought it stays up to 2 weeks past the shot. I am also having bad cramps still along with ovulation like pains off and on in my right ovary. I hate how anxious I get, but I honestly can't help it! Sorry I am such a worrywart!

Also I couldn't resist and went to the gym the past two days. I was a good girl though and didn't let my heart rate get past 150 beats per minute. I just walked on the treadmill at an incline. It was super boring and I didn't get my usual runners high, but it will do for now. I am thinking about looking into swimming. Do you ladies think swimming would be a good low impact sport for the 2ww? My only issue is I can't swim or at least I have terrible technique and look like a goober lol.


----------



## ClaireCath

I WON'T YELL AT YOU!! lol Actually I don't know enough about it to say whether you should or shouldn't have it in your system....maybe if you called your drs office and spoke to the nurse??...I went to the gym too. Incline treadmill...blahhh I did that but i did run a little like 4 minutes doing the marathoner's shuffle. But I am still waiting out the natural cycle. The :witch: may come by Sat....nothing yet. Not feeling it one way of the other. Just waiting....I'm just staying POSITIVE!!! Swimming would probably be a great alternative. Obviously NO impact, and who cares if you look like a "goober" . Hahaha Life's too short to worry what ANYONE thinks !!


----------



## jennymae222

ClairCath, thanks for asking. Im doing okay, I believe the iui went well, when DH gave his SA for the the procedure, his results of it actually came back good. He had been having bad numbers. So thats a positive. Im now 2dpiui and the cramping is getting a little better, yesterday sucked though. Im just so anxious and over think things, like it if worked, would I feel different? Or can it work and I not feel a thing? Uhg...
-not so patiently waiting


----------



## ClaireCath

jennymae222 said:


> ClairCath, thanks for asking. Im doing okay, I believe the iui went well, when DH gave his SA for the the procedure, his results of it actually came back good. He had been having bad numbers. So thats a positive. Im now 2dpiui and the cramping is getting a little better, yesterday sucked though. Im just so anxious and over think things, like it if worked, would I feel different? Or can it work and I not feel a thing? Uhg...
> -not so patiently waiting

Glad the swimmers were good to go hun!! I know it's so hard not to overthink things...I usually try to distract myself with something creative (i paint) or even organizing things around the house when I feel anxious about these things...something totally NON TTC related. Have you ever tried mediation? There's some great guided ones on Youtube. Stay positive that the IUI was a raving success and this is the month! :hugs:


----------



## kscar

Good luck Jenny! I too am having issues with cramping, but so far I feel much better today at 5dpiui. That is great the dh's number were better when the moment counted most. 

ClaireCath, it would be really awesome to get your bfp this month and skip the assisted conception route. Keep positive! Also I paint, too! What are your favorite mediums?


----------



## jennymae222

kscar said:


> Good luck Jenny! I too am having issues with cramping, but so far I feel much better today at 5dpiui. That is great the dh's number were better when the moment counted most.
> 
> ClaireCath, it would be really awesome to get your bfp this month and skip the assisted conception route. Keep positive! Also I paint, too! What are your favorite mediums?


When do you find out results? Are you doing a home test, or going in for blood work?


----------



## kscar

My official test is on the 25th (2 weeks after IUI), but I may just wait until the 27th when af should be arriving. If I get a bfp I am supposed to call the RE and schedule a blood test. If af arrives I am supposed to call them on the first day she shows. Hopefully she doesn't! When do you test?


----------



## ange0011

kscar- I'm not sure exactly how long it takes for the trigger shot to leave your system, but I took a test last time at about 6/7 days post ovulation and it was negative also. The second time around that negative turned into a positive a few days later:) Fingers crossed!

ClaireCath- I'm also still waiting for AF to arrive (hoping it doesn't but trying not to get my hopes up). Hope this natural cycle is it for you!

jennymae222- Great news about your husband's number:) Hope this is the first of the positive results this month!


----------



## ClaireCath

Hey Krista...I usually work with acrylics on canvas. I like doing abstracts... But I also make hand painted glassware. I have a little side business. If you are on FB Search Luna Selene Creations. That's me! How about you? What kind of mediums and style for you?
Testing tomorrow. Fingers crossed for the :witch: not to rear her ugly head...no signs as of yet...
Ange...hope this is your bfp month too!
Hi Jenny!


----------



## beaglemom

Hi ladies...sorry I am not sure how much I have been in the loop on this thread. I am on 2 IUI threads & another very active TTC thread. So AF showed for me today which is exciting because I was on a natural cycle after 3 clomid cycles. So I am now counting down to my first IUI. We have low count issue. 1st analysis was 12 million second was 29 million...count went up but motility went down :( so really hoping IUI is our answer. No known issues with me. I will be on clomid cd 5-9...I am unmonitored so I will just call the office when I get a pos opk. As far as I know there will be no other drugs. I am so excited for this. Last night I dreamt I had the IUI, 2 eggs, both fertilized, so I was pregnant with twins a boy & a girl.


----------



## kscar

ClaireCath said:


> Hey Krista...I usually work with acrylics on canvas. I like doing abstracts... But I also make hand painted glassware. I have a little side business. If you are on FB Search Luna Selene Creations. That's me! How about you? What kind of mediums and style for you?
> Testing tomorrow. Fingers crossed for the :witch: not to rear her ugly head...no signs as of yet...
> Ange...hope this is your bfp month too!
> Hi Jenny!

I use mostly acrylic and oil. Just depends on if I am in a hurry or not, otherwise I prefer oils. I don't really have a specific style. I paint mostly as a hobby, but my husband wants me to start selling my paintings, because we are running out of space in our condo, but I just can't seem to part with them. They are kind of a piece of me and I want to keep them all haha! I am actually a professional photographer and photograph weddings, family and children. This time of year is pretty much dead though, so I spend my days working on advertising ideas and search engine optimization lol. I have cabin fever bad! I am not good on the business end of things, but try my best. 

I checked out your Facebook page and love your glass work. I feel like I could easily see your glasses for sale in a wine shop or gift boutique. Do you work with etsy at all? I have a Facebook page for my photography, but can't really share it on here since it reveals my full name, but if you are interested you can pm me and I'll share it with you. 

Fingers are crossed for you. Hopefully af won't show!


----------



## ClaireCath

beaglemom said:


> Hi ladies...sorry I am not sure how much I have been in the loop on this thread. I am on 2 IUI threads & another very active TTC thread. So AF showed for me today which is exciting because I was on a natural cycle after 3 clomid cycles. So I am now counting down to my first IUI. We have low count issue. 1st analysis was 12 million second was 29 million...count went up but motility went down :( so really hoping IUI is our answer. No known issues with me. I will be on clomid cd 5-9...I am unmonitored so I will just call the office when I get a pos opk. As far as I know there will be no other drugs. I am so excited for this. Last night I dreamt I had the IUI, 2 eggs, both fertilized, so I was pregnant with twins a boy & a girl.

Best of Luck hun!! Let's hope that dream comes true! Twins would be amazing eh??:flower:


----------



## beaglemom

ClaireCath said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies...sorry I am not sure how much I have been in the loop on this thread. I am on 2 IUI threads & another very active TTC thread. So AF showed for me today which is exciting because I was on a natural cycle after 3 clomid cycles. So I am now counting down to my first IUI. We have low count issue. 1st analysis was 12 million second was 29 million...count went up but motility went down :( so really hoping IUI is our answer. No known issues with me. I will be on clomid cd 5-9...I am unmonitored so I will just call the office when I get a pos opk. As far as I know there will be no other drugs. I am so excited for this. Last night I dreamt I had the IUI, 2 eggs, both fertilized, so I was pregnant with twins a boy & a girl.
> 
> Best of Luck hun!! Let's hope that dream comes true! Twins would be amazing eh??:flower:Click to expand...

At this point, twins don't even scare me anymore!


----------



## ClaireCath

kscar said:


> ClaireCath said:
> 
> 
> Hey Krista...I usually work with acrylics on canvas. I like doing abstracts... But I also make hand painted glassware. I have a little side business. If you are on FB Search Luna Selene Creations. That's me! How about you? What kind of mediums and style for you?
> Testing tomorrow. Fingers crossed for the :witch: not to rear her ugly head...no signs as of yet...
> Ange...hope this is your bfp month too!
> Hi Jenny!
> 
> I use mostly acrylic and oil. Just depends on if I am in a hurry or not, otherwise I prefer oils. I don't really have a specific style. I paint mostly as a hobby, but my husband wants me to start selling my paintings, because we are running out of space in our condo, but I just can't seem to part with them. They are kind of a piece of me and I want to keep them all haha! I am actually a professional photographer and photograph weddings, family and children. This time of year is pretty much dead though, so I spend my days working on advertising ideas and search engine optimization lol. I have cabin fever bad! I am not good on the business end of things, but try my best.
> 
> I checked out your Facebook page and love your glass work. I feel like I could easily see your glasses for sale in a wine shop or gift boutique. Do you work with etsy at all? I have a Facebook page for my photography, but can't really share it on hear since it reveals my full name, but if you are interested you can pm me and I'll share it with you.
> 
> Fingers are crossed for you. Hopefully af won't show!Click to expand...

Thanks girl....I know how you feel about your art being like a piece of you...my stuff is all just for here, the house or friends....I don't work with etsy but I do ahve alot of orders just word of mouth. It's not my "real" job so I have to squeeze it in when i can. lol I'll inbox you more...
tested today with a cheapie....bfn but :witch: not due til tomorrow....who knows ? fingers still crossed:wacko:


----------



## kscar

beaglemom said:


> Hi ladies...sorry I am not sure how much I have been in the loop on this thread. I am on 2 IUI threads & another very active TTC thread. So AF showed for me today which is exciting because I was on a natural cycle after 3 clomid cycles. So I am now counting down to my first IUI. We have low count issue. 1st analysis was 12 million second was 29 million...count went up but motility went down :( so really hoping IUI is our answer. No known issues with me. I will be on clomid cd 5-9...I am unmonitored so I will just call the office when I get a pos opk. As far as I know there will be no other drugs. I am so excited for this. Last night I dreamt I had the IUI, 2 eggs, both fertilized, so I was pregnant with twins a boy & a girl.

I have trouble keeping up sometimes too, but I like that this thread doesn't have tons of ladies. I kind of give up when threads get too big and I have to read through 5 pages in one day to catch up. 

Sorry to hear that af showed, but it is good news that you are moving onto the IUI. I think my RE said that IUI will help bring us up to the normal pregnancy rates of natural rates, but she could be just saying this to make me feel better lol. 

Dh I believe is borderline with his numbers. I was actually really disappointed with his washed numbers prior to the IUI.

Will you have back to back IUIs?

It seems I have baby dreams every 2ww and it drives me nuts. I think my brain is just too baby focused. I wish I could shut it off. I always dream about giving birth to a baby boy, so we will see!


----------



## kscar

Beaglemom, I was super afraid of twins starting this IUI process, but the idea of twins is growing on me each day. I know if that is the end result I will be jumping with joy! We may have to change our lifestyle some though. I would hate having to carry two babies up and down a flight of stairs. Plus our neighbors might throw a fit if we have 2 crying babies or keep a twin stroller in the entry. We would also have to buy a large car, which isn't suited for city living, but at least we have a parking space! Oh my goodness just typing this is making me anxious lol! 

Twins would solve our problem though! We only want two and it would be nice to go through this process once.


----------



## beaglemom

kscar said:


> beaglemom said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies...sorry I am not sure how much I have been in the loop on this thread. I am on 2 IUI threads & another very active TTC thread. So AF showed for me today which is exciting because I was on a natural cycle after 3 clomid cycles. So I am now counting down to my first IUI. We have low count issue. 1st analysis was 12 million second was 29 million...count went up but motility went down :( so really hoping IUI is our answer. No known issues with me. I will be on clomid cd 5-9...I am unmonitored so I will just call the office when I get a pos opk. As far as I know there will be no other drugs. I am so excited for this. Last night I dreamt I had the IUI, 2 eggs, both fertilized, so I was pregnant with twins a boy & a girl.
> 
> I have trouble keeping up sometimes too, but I like that this thread doesn't have tons of ladies. I kind of give up when threads get too big and I have to read through 5 pages in one day to catch up.
> 
> Sorry to hear that af showed, but it is good news that you are moving onto the IUI. I think my RE said that IUI will help bring us up to the normal pregnancy rates of natural rates, but she could be just saying this to make me feel better lol.
> 
> Dh I believe is borderline with his numbers. I was actually really disappointed with his washed numbers prior to the IUI.
> 
> Will you have back to back IUIs?
> 
> It seems I have baby dreams every 2ww and it drives me nuts. I think my brain is just too baby focused. I wish I could shut it off. I always dream about giving birth to a baby boy, so we will see!Click to expand...

I haven't really put much thought in the back to back IUI. I think the first time I will just go with the flow...see what happens. I also plan to use my cm more as a clue & BD anytime I see it. My husband has been on night shift so it's hard to just go at it whenever. He is coming off though so BD will be less stressful & just easier in general. So I want to put in a few natural BD around the IUI...but I need to wait until my dr talks to me about how long we need to abstain before IUI. I think the next couple of weeks are just going to KILL me! Then follow it with a traditional TWW...AHHH!


----------



## ange0011

I'm also sorry about the bfn, but glad that you can get the IUI process started. 

I've often thought about twins. I was terrified the first time around, but this time I am definitely less afraid. Not sure why, because that would mean having 3 kids, but I think it would be great! Well, hard and tiring, but great:)

Good luck to those who are testing this weekend!!!


----------



## dentl

so i went to the dr yesterday and guess what :bfp: !!!! I can't believe it! I didn't have signs either, but this is my first iui- so I am over the hill.

Good luck to everyone else I hope your :bfp: comes soon!


----------



## ClaireCath

dentl said:


> so i went to the dr yesterday and guess what :bfp: !!!! I can't believe it! I didn't have signs either, but this is my first iui- so I am over the hill.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else I hope your :bfp: comes soon!

Wow that's great news!! Congrats!! Worked the very first time? Let's hope you have started the ball rolling on this thread! WooooHoooo!!!
:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## ClaireCath

Twins would be amazing...hard, but amazing. I only want to go through this once also. I am not against only having one, but being raised with a brother and sister, I am lucky enough to have felt that "sibling love" and would love to have 2. One step at a time I suppose! AFM, :witch: due today. So far she's a no show but BFN on the cheapie again this a.m. Have a great day all.


----------



## ange0011

dentl- CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! That is amazing news:)


----------



## jennymae222

dentl said:


> so i went to the dr yesterday and guess what :bfp: !!!! I can't believe it! I didn't have signs either, but this is my first iui- so I am over the hill.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else I hope your :bfp: comes soon!

Omg thats sooo exciting! Congratulations! :)) 
can I ask a few questions if you don't mind? Did you test at home before going to the doctor? And no symptoms at all? That was my one thing, im 4dpiui and waiting and haven't felt much different except for cramps after iui for 2 days. Didn't know if you could get a positive and not feel anything at all. Glad to know thats not the case :) howmany ffollicles did you have? Sorry about all the questions lol


----------



## kscar

Oh wow! Congratulations Dentl. I wasn't expecting to pop on here today and see our first BFP! I really hope your luck rubs off on us! Congrats! You must be over the moon.


----------



## dentl

jennymae222 said:


> dentl said:
> 
> 
> so i went to the dr yesterday and guess what :bfp: !!!! I can't believe it! I didn't have signs either, but this is my first iui- so I am over the hill.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else I hope your :bfp: comes soon!
> 
> Omg thats sooo exciting! Congratulations! :))
> can I ask a few questions if you don't mind? Did you test at home before going to the doctor? And no symptoms at all? That was my one thing, im 4dpiui and waiting and haven't felt much different except for cramps after iui for 2 days. Didn't know if you could get a positive and not feel anything at all. Glad to know thats not the case :) howmany ffollicles did you have? Sorry about all the questions lolClick to expand...


Thank you so much !!!! For a few days after iui I did have some cramping but that's about it. I did not test at home - boy was that hard ! I was too nervous about a false positive and getting my hopes up , or a negative . I think I am in the minority however because the RE office asked if I knew already and I told them no . They were excited they got to tell me . I only had 1 follicle- 23mm . It only takes one ! 


Thank you all so much for the well wishes!!!!


----------



## jennymae222

Thats so great to hear! :) was it your first iui? Did they do blood or urine test? Do you feel anything yet? Lol


----------



## ClaireCath

jennymae222 said:


> Thats so great to hear! :) was it your first iui? Did they do blood or urine test? Do you feel anything yet? Lol

Jenny, you are asking all the questions I was wondering about too! LOL
Dentl, ya the staff must have been surprised when you told them you hadn't tested. That must be a fun part of their job when they get to tell you.:happydance: Well, I suppose you may move on from the TTC boards now to the expecting boards but keep us posted. Don't forget us little people! LOL Just kidding.:wacko:


----------



## kscar

I might be in trouble if af shows lol! I caught myself browsing baby stuff on etsy last night. I really need to reign myself in. Testing in less than a week!


----------



## dentl

It was my first iui . They did a blood test- they said its more sensitive. Once I got home I did a digital and a cheapie . The cheapie because I want to watch the line get darker :blush: and the digital because that's how I told my husband

He knew the results were coming- I told him all day that I hadn't heard yet . I hid the test where he goes to first when he gets home :haha:


----------



## jennymae222

dentl said:


> It was my first iui . They did a blood test- they said its more sensitive. Once I got home I did a digital and a cheapie . The cheapie because I want to watch the line get darker :blush: and the digital because that's how I told my husband
> 
> He knew the results were coming- I told him all day that I hadn't heard yet . I hid the test where he goes to first when he gets home :haha:

That's awesome :) you give us all so much hope!


----------



## dentl

Update on symptoms! 

Cramping came on yesterday - even more today; and my boobs started to get sore today. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## kscar

How exciting! All good symptoms to have!

I basically have had cramps everyday since the IUI except for today. Hope that doesn't mean I am out this month. I would have thought the cramps would have started around implantation, but nothing going on. I actually gave in and ran today, because I felt so much better today and it has been 9dpiui.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Congratulations so pleased about the first bfp from iui 

I've had on and off cramping since iui. Af due in a week! Stay away af!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## ange0011

I feel like I am dragging behind here...AF started today, so I'm picking up my prescriptions and starting injections Wednesday:) This is going to be a long month- I'm already anxious!!

Are any of you testing this week?? Hoping to hear of a couple more BFPs:)


----------



## beaglemom

ange0011 said:


> I feel like I am dragging behind here...AF started today, so I'm picking up my prescriptions and starting injections Wednesday:) This is going to be a long month- I'm already anxious!!
> 
> Are any of you testing this week?? Hoping to hear of a couple more BFPs:)

I just started a new cycle as well, so you are right behind me.


----------



## kscar

ange0011 said:


> I feel like I am dragging behind here...AF started today, so I'm picking up my prescriptions and starting injections Wednesday:) This is going to be a long month- I'm already anxious!!
> 
> Are any of you testing this week?? Hoping to hear of a couple more BFPs:)

I can officially test on Saturday. Unfortunately I am a moron and took a test today at 10dpiui and of course it was a bfn. I never test early. Usually I will wait for af, but this iui thing is more difficult in the 2ww I think. I really hope it is still too early, but I am feeling a little bit bummed after that test...booo! 

Does anybody know how the trigger shot affects af timing? I think my paper work said usually it will start 14 days after the trigger if you have an unsuccessful iui. That would put me on a 28 day cycle, but I am usually on a 30 day cycle.


----------



## ClaireCath

Hi Ladies. Ange and Beaglemom, I'm right with you....the witch got me yesterday...but it's OK. I am still keeping the faith. I'll start the BC pill tomorrow to "rest" ovaries for this cycle and we will do IUI on the next cycle in March. In the meantime, we will be going to sunny Jamaica for a week to R&R, and honestly not think about the TTC for a bit. It will be back on our plate soon enough. We do have to go for a teaching session at RE in a couple weeks to learn how to do injections and what dates all my appts will fall on.
I have an appt with an acupuncturist specializing in Chinese medicine on Fri, and naturopath to tweak my diet and supplements. All these things will work together and bring the bfp soon!!! Gotta believe!!!
Dentl, all good syptoms...Yay for sore boobs!!! and Krista, don't feel bad about browsing stuff. I already have a whole bunch of baby stuff picked out in my mind! LOL Glad you got a run in, that always makes me feel better too...Are you waiting til Sat to test again? I can imagine this 2WW seems longer than a natural one...I am praying for your BFP my friend!!!


----------



## ange0011

Ah I guess I wasn't keeping up with this thread as well as I thought! I didn't realize there were a few of us just getting started:)

ClaireCath- Have an amazing time! What a great time to get away and relax.

kscar- I am not sure about the trigger and the timing of AF, sorry. 10dpiui is still early, so try to stay positive! It's hard though, I know...especially with all the "build up" of treatment.


----------



## jennymae222

Hey ladies, 
getting antsy with this 2ww.. I go in Monday to test. Im not going to do a home test, I dont want any chance of wrong results. At this point, im so confused as to what I feel.One day im pretty optimistic it worked, the next day, I have no feelings of it coming out with a bfp.... anyone else feel this way? I feel like my body is starting to make up symptoms just to trick me because of how bad I want this :(
-sorry... was needing to vent..


----------



## ClaireCath

jennymae222 said:


> Hey ladies,
> getting antsy with this 2ww.. I go in Monday to test. Im not going to do a home test, I dont want any chance of wrong results. At this point, im so confused as to what I feel.One day im pretty optimistic it worked, the next day, I have no feelings of it coming out with a bfp.... anyone else feel this way? I feel like my body is starting to make up symptoms just to trick me because of how bad I want this :(
> -sorry... was needing to vent..

Hey Jenny...definitely a roller coaster of emotions. Hang in there sweetie!:hugs:


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm 9 dpiui bfn. I know it's early but it's very disappointing:-( xx


----------



## kscar

Yes Jenny I feel the same way. I am more in the I know I am not pregnant stage now. 

I just took a test again today at 12dpiui and it was negative. I am starting to have af like cramps, so I am almost certain I am out this month. I am really devastated right now. They said I could test in two days, so I figured there would be at least a tiny line today...nope. Sorry to be such a downer ladies.


----------



## Lazydaisys

This ttc business is so horrible- iui tww is hard xx


----------



## kscar

Oh I also forgot to mention that not even 2 minutes after my negative test revealed itself I got a text from my brother in-law with an ultrasound of their twins attached. I lost it and I am still trying to recover from that whammy! I am sorry I am so bitter and I hate what ttc has done/is doing to my mental state. I am such a grouch these days it seems. Pity party over I promise!


----------



## jennymae222

kscar said:


> Oh I also forgot to mention that not even 2 minutes after my negative test revealed itself I got a text from my brother in-law with an ultrasound of their twins attached. I lost it and I am still trying to recover from that whammy! I am sorry I am so bitter and I hate what ttc has done/is doing to my mental state. I am such a grouch these days it seems. Pity party over I promise!

No need to apologize here. Ive been pretty bitter as well. I cant hardly even look at a baby anymore these days :/ Right there with ya girl. Just gotta keep holding onto hope


----------



## jennymae222

kscar said:


> Oh I also forgot to mention that not even 2 minutes after my negative test revealed itself I got a text from my brother in-law with an ultrasound of their twins attached. I lost it and I am still trying to recover from that whammy! I am sorry I am so bitter and I hate what ttc has done/is doing to my mental state. I am such a grouch these days it seems. Pity party over I promise!

No need to apologize here. Ive been pretty bitter as well. I cant hardly even look at a baby anymore these days :/ Right there with ya girl. Just gotta keep holding onto hope


----------



## ange0011

I'm sorry you ladies are feeling down. It really is so, so hard. I remember when my first IUI did not work, I cried for days and could not stand to hear about other people's babies or pregnancies. I felt so guilty for feeling that way, but I had to learn that it was OK and totally normal. Hope you are feeling better today!


----------



## kscar

Thanks Jenny and Ange. I wish I were better at looking at the bright side of things. I am trying to become more positive, but sometimes it is hard to get your hopes up. I don't think there really is a good approach to ttc. There is a really good chance of this working out after 3 IUIs. I have 2 more to go and I am not out because af hasn't shown. I took another test today and it was a bfn (13dpiui), but I wasn't as bummed out today. I think I am ready to tackle the next cycle at this point, but who knows, maybe I will be one of those ladies that gets a late bfp?


----------



## ClaireCath

Hugs ladies. It really is so mentally draining I imagine. I'm not there yet. Won't do IUI until March cycle but I know I will probably feel the same way in the 2WW. UGH. Krista, does your BIL and Sis know you guys are doing the IUI? I guess they don't mean to cause you any bad feelings by sending ultrasound pics, but I would feel it's a bit insensitive of him if they do know....At any rate, hang in there girls! Thinking of you all.


----------



## kscar

ClaireCath said:


> Hugs ladies. It really is so mentally draining I imagine. I'm not there yet. Won't do IUI until March cycle but I know I will probably feel the same way in the 2WW. UGH. Krista, does your BIL and Sis know you guys are doing the IUI? I guess they don't mean to cause you any bad feelings by sending ultrasound pics, but I would feel it's a bit insensitive of him if they do know....At any rate, hang in there girls! Thinking of you all.

They know, but I think they feel that it is ok since they had to do IVF. They probably think they are giving me hope maybe. They never had to do IUIs though. They were fast tracked to IVF for their first child and again for the set of twins. I feel bad that I feel upset by them sharing good news, because I really am happy for them, but my jealousy gets the best of me sometimes. 

14dpiui and another bfn. Log onto Facebook and the first image I see is of an old high school friend posting a pregnant selfie. Oh boy! I am unfollowing people on Facebook left and right haha! I then get an email from a client to take photos of their growing family. This will be their 6th child! What is the deal body? Why is my body such and underachiever haha! Why does it have to be so hard for some? 

I promise I will be in a better mood in about a week! Oh the ups and downs of ttc!


----------



## jennymae222

It really is rough :( 
Today I had a friends baby shower where multiple women brought their babies and had to ask me if I had any and when I plan on having them! AS IF I HAVEN'T BEEN TRYING FOR 3 YEARS!!!! Boy its been a bad day, then when I turn to one of my friends for support and to vent about it she blows up on me and says im being ridiculous and that I need to quit whining because I "act like I'm 40 and cant have kids" !! Well I may not be 40 but it still hurts! I feel like now I cant even share my feelings with friends now for fear of being scrutinized. Thank god for this forum and you ladies. I log in daily to get my much needed doeses of support. Thank you all for your words of encouragement and kindness!


----------



## kscar

jennymae222 said:


> It really is rough :(
> Today I had a friends baby shower where multiple women brought their babies and had to ask me if I had any and when I plan on having them! AS IF I HAVEN'T BEEN TRYING FOR 3 YEARS!!!! Boy its been a bad day, then when I turn to one of my friends for support and to vent about it she blows up on me and says im being ridiculous and that I need to quit whining because I "act like I'm 40 and cant have kids" !! Well I may not be 40 but it still hurts! I feel like now I cant even share my feelings with friends now for fear of being scrutinized. Thank god for this forum and you ladies. I log in daily to get my much needed doeses of support. Thank you all for your words of encouragement and kindness!

I am so sorry your friend snapped at you like that and also that you had a difficult day. That seems very insensitive and it does suck that you feel like you can't really share your experience with your friend without being scrutenized. I really hate the "when are you having kids questions." I will never ever ask anybody those types of questions after what we have gone through. 

I definitely use this site for support, because my friends just don't understand. 

You should be getting close to testing right? When do you test again? I know you have probably said it a million times haha, but I am really bad at keeping track of all the lovely ladies on this thread. 

Hope things start looking up for you this weekend and wishing you get the much deserved bfp this month :)


----------



## kscar

So after today's little disappointment, things did start to get better. Dh is so sweet and decided to take me to a movie and some Indian food. Sometimes a little distraction is enough to break the low moments. I am feeling a little better at this point and af still hasn't showed. Trying to stay as positive as possible. 

Wishing everybody lots of luck wherever you are in your journeys for that bfp!


----------



## jennymae222

Thank you :)
And I go in Monday for the blood test. Im determined not to do a home test this weekend lol its going to be more accurate with the blood levels so im holding out.
Things did get better tonight. I got to spend time with a friend I haven't talked to in awhile (who is also 7 months pregnant haha) but I had a good time. She talked me up and it was a nice release of stress. Those moments are definitely needed :)
I'm glad DH got you out and about as well. What movie did you guys see?


----------



## kscar

jennymae222 said:


> Thank you :)
> And I go in Monday for the blood test. Im determined not to do a home test this weekend lol its going to be more accurate with the blood levels so im holding out.
> Things did get better tonight. I got to spend time with a friend I haven't talked to in awhile (who is also 7 months pregnant haha) but I had a good time. She talked me up and it was a nice release of stress. Those moments are definitely needed :)
> I'm glad DH got you out and about as well. What movie did you guys see?

I wish I could go in for a blood test. I am supposed to do home pregnancy tests firsts and then a blood if I get a positive. If af shows I just schedule my day 3 ultrasound. 

Glad you had a better evening. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you! Monday isn't that far away. 

We went to see Inside Llewyn Davis. It was pretty good, but I probably could have waited to see it at home.


----------



## ange0011

Jenny- I am sorry that your friend made you feel so badly. You should be able to be as open as you want with them. I'm glad you had a great time with your other friend! I have no idea how you have been so patient during the tww. I really hope tomorrow brings you good news:)

kscar- When I was going through my first three rounds of IUI, I had a good friend who was going through it at the same time. When I ended up pregnant and she didn't, I was so careful to not talk too much about it or to show her any photos of ultrasounds. I even told her that she did not have to come to the baby shower, that I would completely understand. So, I get that you need people to be more sensitive right now, and that even though you are happy for them and they may think they are giving you hope, seeing ultrasounds is not what you need when you are in the thick of the treatments. 

Come to think of it, I did not realize that I am the only person here who has a baby and is going through secondary infertility. I hope that it was OK that I was posting here!


----------



## Lazydaisys

My iui hasn't worked. Going to have a month off and try again. Xx


----------



## kscar

Ange, thank you and you are definitely welcome here! I would want support when we start for our second in the future. 

Sorry Lazydaisys. Mine didn't work either. Af showed this morning. :hugs:


----------



## ClaireCath

Sorry girls for the :witch: coming and the insensitive friends...It's hard not to be sensitive on this ride. Jenny, glad you had a good time with your very pregnant friend. Some days are better than others right!!? And Ange, yes for sure you are welcome! Hey! Actually...I have not started IUI yet, maybe I should be elsewhere too! ;-) Hope not because I do like this one. Krista. LOL @ unfollowing ppl on FB. I have one friend who just had a baby and every morning i am bombarded with pics of him. I told DH, hey when we get knocked up pls don't let me post every waking moment of my pregnancy and Baby pics all day every day. lol I definitely will be more sensitive to it.
We have to remember that everyone if facing their own battle, we just don't know about it! I'm not used to underachieving either, don't like failing at anything I do. That's a normal feeling i think...anyway.....
Onward and upward! 
Acupuncture next for me...balance the Qi (chee) and increase blood. Human pin cushion act .lol No Pics to follow. have a good day friends!


----------



## ange0011

Thanks ladies:) 

Sorry to hear about AF showing laisydaisys and kscar. Even when you are expecting it, it still feels awful when it happens. Are you both taking a month off or just going straight into another round?

Jenny--any news??????

I had my first ultrasound since starting injections this morning and I was not happy with the technician. I have only had very positive experiences at this clinic, so I wasn't expecting this! She recognized me from 2 years ago and she was asking a few questions about what happened since she saw me. I told her the IUI worked and we are hoping it will again. Her face totally dropped and she told me that "everyone should have it so easy" and that I should not get my hopes up that it will work again and to be prepared to do IVF. It was just so weird, because she asked me why I had been away for so long. I am not one to say much when I am getting an internal ultrasound...it's a little awkward lol. Anyway, on a positive note, I have three developing follicles. Trying to be positive about that!


----------



## beaglemom

ange0011 said:


> Thanks ladies:)
> 
> Sorry to hear about AF showing laisydaisys and kscar. Even when you are expecting it, it still feels awful when it happens. Are you both taking a month off or just going straight into another round?
> 
> Jenny--any news??????
> 
> I had my first ultrasound since starting injections this morning and I was not happy with the technician. I have only had very positive experiences at this clinic, so I wasn't expecting this! She recognized me from 2 years ago and she was asking a few questions about what happened since she saw me. I told her the IUI worked and we are hoping it will again. Her face totally dropped and she told me that "everyone should have it so easy" and that I should not get my hopes up that it will work again and to be prepared to do IVF. It was just so weird, because she asked me why I had been away for so long. I am not one to say much when I am getting an internal ultrasound...it's a little awkward lol. Anyway, on a positive note, I have three developing follicles. Trying to be positive about that!

Well I think that is just rude...especially coming from an ultrasound tech. She wasn't an actual doctor, right? I have not done the IUI yet, but from my doctor & even the urologist who saw my husband, they have only been 100% positive. Even after seeing low results on his SA. I think until there is reason otherwise, positivity is always a great practice. And if there is news like you should prepare yourself for IUI to fail & go to IVF, it should come from your doctor.

Sorry if anything I say sounds rude, but I just hate when someone has to squash someone else's positive state of mind for no reason.

Congrats on the follies & I hope you have excellent results from this cycle!


----------



## ange0011

beaglemom- thank you so much for your reply. Nothing you said was rude at all. In fact, I really needed to hear it. After I left the office this morning, I was wondering if I was just being too sensitive, but I was pretty upset. My doctor has been great. She was not overly positive about IUI working for us this time, but she definitely had much more tact when she told me to try it, but to keep IVF in the back of mind as an option down the road. 

I think it threw me because I have had ultrasounds with this woman quite a few times, and she has always been very pleasant and kind. My husband said she must have been having a bad day (she was late this morning- very bad weather here), but that I should speak up next time because you she should take out her problems on anyone at work. 

Thanks again:)


----------



## beaglemom

ange0011 said:


> beaglemom- thank you so much for your reply. Nothing you said was rude at all. In fact, I really needed to hear it. After I left the office this morning, I was wondering if I was just being too sensitive, but I was pretty upset. My doctor has been great. She was not overly positive about IUI working for us this time, but she definitely had much more tact when she told me to try it, but to keep IVF in the back of mind as an option down the road.
> 
> I think it threw me because I have had ultrasounds with this woman quite a few times, and she has always been very pleasant and kind. My husband said she must have been having a bad day (she was late this morning- very bad weather here), but that I should speak up next time because you she should take out her problems on anyone at work.
> 
> Thanks again:)

No problem. A positive attitude never hurt anyone. I don't know her personal fertility situation, but people especially in her position should understand how devastating it is for us to be told we need drugs, then told we need IUI, then being told IVF, then god forbid being told nothing will work. Maybe in the grand scheme it doesn't seem like a big deal, but it is a real blow to us individually. I almost cried when I took my first clomid pill. But now I am way more positive thanks to my husband, my doctor, & this group. So if you ever need another dose of pick me up, just let me know! :)

Oh, & I think it is one of the most annoying things when people unload their frustrations at work. We all have our own crap. No one lives in a fairy land of rainbows & unicorns. So if we can keep our stuff together, so can everyone else.


----------



## ange0011

Your two posts have literally changed my mood this afternoon! Just what I needed:) As I was reading, I was picturing me going to work and taking out my frustrations on the students...I don't think it would go over too well....


----------



## kscar

Ange I am so sorry you had that experience today with the ultrasound tech. Sounds like she was in a bad mood if she typically isn't like that. Don't let it get you down. It worked for you the first time so why would she have any reservations this time. So weird of her to be so negative with a patient. 

I am going to start the 2nd IUI this month hopefully. I am actually supposed to get a day 3 ultrasound tomorrow to make sure everything is ok and I can start the clomid tomorrow, but I can't get a hold of the clinic at all! This is so frustrating! I have called 4 times today and have got the hospitals answering service, because they are experiencing an overload of calls. I really hate going to a huge facility, but I like my doctor. I may have to think about changing clinics if they can't be there for me when I need them. I guess I am just going to have to drive there tomorrow morning and demand an ultrasound since I can't get a hold of anybody to schedule the damn thing. What is the point of an answering service anyway, if they can't leave messages for the clinic.


----------



## ClaireCath

Ange, that tech needs an attitude adjustment. Don't worry about her or let her negativity bring you down! Glad you are feeling better.  Krista, I hope you got a hold of the clinic for your ultrasound. Definitely makes it frustrating but hang in there girl!!!


----------



## ange0011

That definitely sounds frustrating! Were you able to get a hold them and get your ultrasound??


----------



## kscar

ange0011 said:


> That definitely sounds frustrating! Were you able to get a hold them and get your ultrasound??

I did get a hold of them finally, but they couldn't fit me in today. Today is day 3 and the nurse said it would be ok to come in tomorrow on day 4. She just told me to take my clomid tonight anyway and if they find a cyst tomorrow they will tell me not to take anymore of the clomid and skip IUI this month. Hopefully there aren't any cysts! I don't want to cancel a cycle and wait an entire month.

On a side note, my spirits are much higher now. It is always rough when af shows, but I can usually get over pretty quickly. Sorry I was such a grump for a few days there. On with IUI #2!!!

I am also getting really excited, because dh and I planned our 5 year anniversary trip. It just stinks we had to plan it a month earlier due to the ttc stuff that may not even work haha. We are doing a mediterranean cruise and I guess you can't be on a cruise if you are more than 23 weeks pregnant. So if it works this month I would be about 20 weeks. Hopefully I don't have issues with being sea sick! I am sure that would be awful combined with pregnancy. It is crazy how anything we plan has to revolve around ttc...blah!


----------



## kscar

Not very happy this morning. Went in for my ultrasound and they said I have a 27mm cyst on my right ovary. So they took some blood work and will call me later today to let me know if this iui cycle will be canceled. I guess if the cyst is producing estrogen then they will cancel. Now I nervously wait for that phone call...blah!


----------



## jennymae222

That sucks to hear about your cyst :( hopefully things will work out okay.
Sorry for the late update, but it was a bfn for me this month. :( I hekd out til the blood test but no luck. So doing the dye injections in my tubes next week. Af started this morning. But im okay. I'm actually doing alot better than I thought I would. I was actually excited for it to start cuz it means I can start my clomid in 3 days lol
oh well.. on to the next.


----------



## jennymae222

Btw, anyone done a metformin treatment? A nurse I work with was telling me about it. I guess sometimes its used in cases like these and she said her friend got pregnant quickly after. The nurse herself had troubles too. She had clogged tubes, and fixed that then just did clomid and ended up with Triplets! Lol


----------



## kscar

jennymae222 said:


> That sucks to hear about your cyst :( hopefully things will work out okay.
> Sorry for the late update, but it was a bfn for me this month. :( I hekd out til the blood test but no luck. So doing the dye injections in my tubes next week. Af started this morning. But im okay. I'm actually doing alot better than I thought I would. I was actually excited for it to start cuz it means I can start my clomid in 3 days lol
> oh well.. on to the next.

Thanks Jenny. I hope it works out, too, but if we have to cancel this cycle I guess that may not be all bad. I kind of need a break from ttc. We will see though. I still haven't heard from the nurse. 

I am sorry to hear that af arrived, but it sounds like you are handling it really well and staying positive. 

I have never heard of the metformin treatment before. I looked it up and only found stuff dealing with diabetes. What is it exactly? 

Best of luck with the dye test.


----------



## kscar

Yay! I heard back from the nurse and they said my estrogen levels were not high enough to cancel this IUI cycle. So it is official that I will be moving on with IUI #2!


----------



## ange0011

Sorry to hear about the bfn Jenny:( Your attitude is awesome though! 

Glad you can move onto IUI#2 kscar! Your cruise sounds amazing! The perfect anniversary trip:)

Had another ultrasound today. Had a much nicer technician, but she did tell me that my follicles were not developing the way the doctor would want to see, but when I saw my doctor afterwards, she said I had more follicles than she would want and they may lower my dosage. I am so confused!!


----------



## kscar

ange0011 said:


> Sorry to hear about the bfn Jenny:( Your attitude is awesome though!
> 
> Glad you can move onto IUI#2 kscar! Your cruise sounds amazing! The perfect anniversary trip:)
> 
> Had another ultrasound today. Had a much nicer technician, but she did tell me that my follicles were not developing the way the doctor would want to see, but when I saw my doctor afterwards, she said I had more follicles than she would want and they may lower my dosage. I am so confused!!

I am not familiar with injections. What the nurse vs the dr said are confusing. Will you still be able to trigger this month?

Did you do injectables with your first child? Sorry about all the questions.


----------



## jennymae222

Thanks guys.
im still not sure what the metformin does. Im gonna ask about it at the next appointment. Speaking of, my dye test is the 5th, ultrasound 10th, iui 11th.. hoping for good results on everything. The tube test kinda scares me. Anyone ever done it?


----------



## kscar

Sounds like we will be iui buddies again. My iui is on the 8th. 

I had the dye test done about 3 months ago. I had made the mistake of reading all the horror stories online. Don't do it! It will work you up over nothing. I am not going to say it isn't painless, but I don't think it was as bad as some women were making it out to be. I mainly just felt a lot of pressure and then a brief period of pinching. I honestly was in shock at how easy it was. I did have some problems about 15 minutes after for some reason. I almost passed out when walking back to the waiting room, but I have a history of fainting, so I am pretty sure I am an anomaly. I sometimes faint when I am on my period for no reason and this is going to sound really weird and too much tmi, but I feel faint a lot of times when I wear tampons or have cramps. I have suspected endo is the cause for my fainting spells for years, but my doctor isn't interested in doing the laparoscopy just yet. 

I think what really helped me through the dye test was going into the xray room with a very calm and peaceful mind. I also made sure to concentrate on my breathing during the exam and that really seemed to help redirect my thoughts from what was going on. It seriously wasn't that bad, so relax and try not to worry about it. It will be over before you know it.


----------



## ange0011

I think tomorrow will be the test of whether this IUI goes forward or not. I'm still pretty hopeful that it will as the doctor was more positive about it, so I am going with her opinion. I did do injections with my previous three IUIs, so this shouldn't be anything new to me! Maybe I missed it, but what are you doing for the IUI if you are not injections? 

I had the dye test as well, and I totally agree with kscar. It was not that bad at all. A little pressure and maybe a pinch, but nothing that I couldn't take. In fact, the first time I had the dye test, the ultrasound tech told me a lot of women get pregnant naturally afterwards, although she didn't know why (said something about "cleaning out the tubes"), and that's exactly what happened to me. It did end in miscarriage...but for whatever reason, that was the only month I got pregnant without help!


----------



## ClaireCath

Krista, Yay on moving on to IUI#2~~!!! That's great news! And a cruise sounds wonderful right about now too! counting down to Jamaica myself...11 days! MUST get out of this COLD!!!!
Jenny, is the metaformin treatment something like the dye that blows the tubes out? A friend of mine had that done and BAM got pregnant right after too. I guess the tubes were clogged...
Ange, that is confusing! Who to listen to Doctor or nurse??? I have decided when we go next time to see doc I am bringing a pen paper and my list of questions cuz I tend to forget half of them when I am there. Overwhelming...
Keep on keepin on ladies! Peace and :dust: all around!


----------



## ClaireCath

Sorry, just caught up, my computer wouldn't load the last page of thread before... Good luck on the 8th krista and the 11th jenny!
Question for you Ange...as far as injections. How many and when are they done? I have to do my own, but I assume the trigger shot is done my the nurse. is that right?? That is 24-36 hrs before iui? Sorry if these are dumb questions :-/ but it will be my first time.


----------



## jennymae222

Okay, good to know some of you guys have experienced the dye test. Makes me feel a little better. Its so nice to have iui buddies close to the same time :) I wont be the only crazy one lol the clomid made me an emotional mess! I go pick it up from the pharmacy today. I feel like the only thing standing in my way this time is the question of and not knowing whether my tubes are clogged. Anyone ever have surgery or anything like that to unclog them? We're paying out of pocket for everything so im really worried about expenses. Im hoping that my insurance will at least cover the dye test. I believe thats sometimes viewed as medically necessary. 
P.s im jealous of this cruise!
haha its wayy too cold in missouri right now. You both will haveto let me know how the vacations go! :)


----------



## jennymae222

I never did the injections, just the nurse doing the trigger shot 24 hours before and in the butt lol I cant remember the last time I had a shot there. But it wasnt too terrible


----------



## kscar

jennymae222 said:


> Okay, good to know some of you guys have experienced the dye test. Makes me feel a little better. Its so nice to have iui buddies close to the same time :) I wont be the only crazy one lol the clomid made me an emotional mess! I go pick it up from the pharmacy today. I feel like the only thing standing in my way this time is the question of and not knowing whether my tubes are clogged. Anyone ever have surgery or anything like that to unclog them? We're paying out of pocket for everything so im really worried about expenses. Im hoping that my insurance will at least cover the dye test. I believe thats sometimes viewed as medically necessary.
> P.s im jealous of this cruise!
> haha its wayy too cold in missouri right now. You both will haveto let me know how the vacations go! :)

I had clear tubes so I can't say anything about surgery to remove anything. I believe my sister in law had a polyp in one tube and it was easily removed. I don't know about costs either. 

Clomid made me an emotional mess as well. I was crying nearly everyday over nothing. I never get weepy, so I know it was the clomid. 

We don't go on the cruise until early June. I am a little nervous that I might get preggers beforehand and have miserable trip, but I am not going to let ttc get in the way of our life. It already does enough. So if I get preggers and I'm sea sick the whole time then I'll just have to deal with that when the time comes. I have decided that if the next two iui's aren't successful then we will hold off on ivf until after the cruise. 

Update: Took my second clomid pill last night and boy did the hot flashes come back in full swing. I don't think I slept more than 4 hours.


----------



## jennymae222

Oh man the hot flashes are no joke!! 
I was having hem like every five minutes! But hey, if you do get pregnant for the cruise and have to get sick over board its going to be one of the best moments ever when you can be like, oh, sorry, MORNING SICKNESS! lol 

the doctors office called me about an hour ago. Apparently my insurance does cover it, but I have a deductible. So I gotta bring $695 to the hospital! Thank god for credit cards! Dh is gonna freak! Thats just as much as we've shelled out so far for all the meds ultrasound and iui. Craziness! Cant a girl just get pregnant without going broke?! Thats supposed to be after their born! Haha 
Oh well... at least my good mood continues :)


----------



## ange0011

Hi ClaireCath- for me, the injections are once a day between 4-7p.m. I do them on my own, and I do the trigger shot on my own as well. At my clinic, the trigger shot is 12 hours before the IUI, but it seems like my clinic does it at least 12 hours sooner than anyone else I have talked to. And not dumb questions AT ALL. Believe me, I had a ton last time. And the first time I had to inject myself, I freaked out. Needles don't bug me at all, but for whatever reason, having to give them to myself really bothered me. Once I did the first one though, I realized that it is a piece of cake. Do you know which medication you will be using? I used Puregon last time and Gonal-F this time and I find the side effects to be the worst part. But a small price to pay! 

Your trip is coming up so soon!! I'm also in Canada, so I totally understand your need to escape this insanely cold winter we have been having. 

Hope you at least some of this covered Jenny! It really is so costly which can be such a stress. My medication is covered, and the procedures are paid out of pocket. Not too bad with the IUI, but if we do IVF, it is going to be awful ($8000 for procedure alone).


----------



## jennymae222

Oh my goodness! 8000$? Wow, I hadnt even looked into ivf costs yet.


----------



## ClaireCath

ange0011 said:


> Hi ClaireCath- for me, the injections are once a day between 4-7p.m. I do them on my own, and I do the trigger shot on my own as well. At my clinic, the trigger shot is 12 hours before the IUI, but it seems like my clinic does it at least 12 hours sooner than anyone else I have talked to. And not dumb questions AT ALL. Believe me, I had a ton last time. And the first time I had to inject myself, I freaked out. Needles don't bug me at all, but for whatever reason, having to give them to myself really bothered me. Once I did the first one though, I realized that it is a piece of cake. Do you know which medication you will be using? I used Puregon last time and Gonal-F this time and I find the side effects to be the worst part. But a small price to pay!
> 
> Your trip is coming up so soon!! I'm also in Canada, so I totally understand your need to escape this insanely cold winter we have been having.
> 
> Hope you at least some of this covered Jenny! It really is so costly which can be such a stress. My medication is covered, and the procedures are paid out of pocket. Not too bad with the IUI, but if we do IVF, it is going to be awful ($8000 for procedure alone).

yep, those 2 drugs are on the list, as well as orgalutran,cetrotide. menopur and of course the hcg(i guess that's the trigger) We go for our lesson at the Doc's next week. I think I may need to give the shots to myself, I was hoping DH could do it but if it must be in the evening I'm on my own. I work afternoons. Trying not to get too worked up about it. I'd rather have him do it though. I have thought about cost of IVF and I talked to a friend who had it done at same clinic. It was around 9k all in. We haven't discussed if that is a realistic option for us....financially, probably not so hopefully IUI will do the trick!


----------



## ange0011

IVF is so expensive. I think it varies quite a bit though. I know a few people who go to the U.S. to get it done because it is less expensive there, even with hotel costs. I'm not sure what we will do yet if it comes to that, but we have agreed to try it at least once if need be. But I hope, for all of us, that it does not come to that..

I'm not sure why, but I preferred to give the injections to myself instead of having my husband do it. I guess I figured if the clinic didn't do it, then I would rather be in control. Either way, once you get used it, it will be no problem at all:)


----------



## ange0011

Hey ladies- just seeing how you are all doing. Any news?

I have my IUI on Thursday. I have quite a few small follicles and one large one. The doctor said that I pretty much have no chance of getting pregnant naturally, so suggested doing the IUI.


----------



## kscar

ange0011 said:


> Hey ladies- just seeing how you are all doing. Any news?
> 
> I have my IUI on Thursday. I have quite a few small follicles and one large one. The doctor said that I pretty much have no chance of getting pregnant naturally, so suggested doing the IUI.

Good luck with your IUI. I go in for an ultrasound on Friday and most likely the IUI on Saturday. If I have more than 3 follicles they will cancel and if they aren't the right size they will hold off, but I assume everything will still go forward on Saturday.


----------



## ange0011

Wow- that seems quick! Maybe I have lost all sense of time. I will be on CD17 tomorrow when I go in. I guess we will be testing around the same day:)


----------



## jennymae222

Yay for upcoming iui's! I go for mine on Tuesday, ultrasound monday. Did my dye test today. The nerves were awful. No pain though. Just a little nauseous after they injected the dye. But good news.. no clogged tubes! :)) so hopefully this time is a winner :) good luck to us all!


----------



## ange0011

Glad your dye test went well!! 

Just out of curiosity- how many days after the IUI do you go in for the pregnancy test? I did the insemination today and I go in for the test 18 days later. It will definitely be a certainty either way I guess! But I have no idea how I am going to be that patient...


----------



## jennymae222

ange0011 said:


> Glad your dye test went well!!
> 
> Just out of curiosity- how many days after the IUI do you go in for the pregnancy test? I did the insemination today and I go in for the test 18 days later. It will definitely be a certainty either way I guess! But I have no idea how I am going to be that patient...

14 days after I do the blood test


----------



## kscar

Jenny, so glad to hear your test went well and tubes are good. 

Ange, I am supposed to take a hpt on cd 14 and once I get a positive they will schedule me for blood work. I wish I had a set date for blood work instead. 

Wishing you ladies all the best in this next IUI cycle! 

I just had my ultrasound today and I have two follicles on the left ovary this time around. I am so glad to hear this because I didn't think my left ovary worked. I always have pain on the right. Also my cyst is gone! Tomorrow will be IUI #2!


----------



## ange0011

I have a feeling I will be taking an HPT days before the blood test lol.

Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## ClaireCath

Good luck ladies!! Looks like you are all around the same time! BFP's all around I hope! I'm still in waiting mode, my ovaries are officially on vacation, as I soon will be today. My last shift today then off for 16 days!!! We went for our Teaching session for injections and DH is all over that. I think he missed his calling, should have been a nurse or something. LOL Injections start mid March and IUI will be end of the month or April 1st. My nurse said they do the blood test 16 days after IUI. OMG, how am I going to wait that long? I am not going to torture myself by peeing on sticks. I'll just let it ride. Also I asked her if My Doc will cancel IUI if there are too many follicles to which she said Nope. So we run the risk of multiples. I guess with my age, doesn't make sense to cancel any chance of a BFP. Yikes!
Wishing you all the best and can't wait for our first of many bfp's on this thread!!!!
:dust:


----------



## kscar

Hope you have a relaxing and fun filled trip! Sounds like you have a good plan in place for getting that bfp. 

Had my IUI today and for some reason it was kind of painful. I don't remember it pinching so much last time and I didn't have as much cramping last time either. Just laying down and resting the rest of the day. 

I think there are really good odds for a second bfp on this thread soon! Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## ange0011

Have a relaxing vacation!! Sounds like things are starting to roll for your IUI:)

That is too bad that the IUI hurt you this time...the nurse who did mine this time would not let me use the bathroom before the procedure. She said that having your bladder a little full helps the catheter slide in a little easier. I cannot remember my last 2 IUIs so I can't say if that worked or not, but it may be worth a try?


----------



## kscar

ange0011 said:


> Have a relaxing vacation!! Sounds like things are starting to roll for your IUI:)
> 
> That is too bad that the IUI hurt you this time...the nurse who did mine this time would not let me use the bathroom before the procedure. She said that having your bladder a little full helps the catheter slide in a little easier. I cannot remember my last 2 IUIs so I can't say if that worked or not, but it may be worth a try?

That is good advice. I tried drinking some water while in the waiting room, but maybe I didn't drink enough. I'll start drinking sooner next time. Hopefully there isn't a next time though.


----------



## jennymae222

I had pain with mine last month. The cramps the next two days were brutal. Im hoping my iui Tuesday is better. I go in for my ultrasound tomorrow to check on follicles. Wish me luck! I gotta go by myself this time since DHs boss told him tonight he has to be on day shift for two weeks starting tomorrow. I was livid. Like I really dont need him tomorrow but obviously Tuesday I need him. So he has to explain to his boss now. Which is irritating. But I did not just go thriugh two weeks of hormone hell to not be able to do iui because of his boss lol whew.... sorry for the rant. Hormones are still at it haha 
I'm not as nervous this time around about everything but more anxious for it to get under way, if that makes sense. Hope we all get our very much deserved bfps this month! :) ours would be the week of mine and my husband's birthdays. So that would be awesome :) well good luck to everyone this week and keep me updated


----------



## kscar

jennymae222 said:


> I had pain with mine last month. The cramps the next two days were brutal. Im hoping my iui Tuesday is better. I go in for my ultrasound tomorrow to check on follicles. Wish me luck! I gotta go by myself this time since DHs boss told him tonight he has to be on day shift for two weeks starting tomorrow. I was livid. Like I really dont need him tomorrow but obviously Tuesday I need him. So he has to explain to his boss now. Which is irritating. But I did not just go thriugh two weeks of hormone hell to not be able to do iui because of his boss lol whew.... sorry for the rant. Hormones are still at it haha
> I'm not as nervous this time around about everything but more anxious for it to get under way, if that makes sense. Hope we all get our very much deserved bfps this month! :) ours would be the week of mine and my husband's birthdays. So that would be awesome :) well good luck to everyone this week and keep me updated

Goodluck tomorrow! That stinks that dh has to tell his boss what is going on just to get the time off. I am sure his boss will understand though. 

I am 2dpiui now and I haven't had any cramping since the day of the procedure. Which is strange since I was cramping for almost a week and a half after the last procedure. It's also weird, because this iui was more painful than the last one. Anyway, I think this cycle will be better for me as far as anxiety goes.


----------



## ange0011

I have not had any cramping either at 4dpiui. I have no idea if this is a good sign or not but I am trying so, so hard to not analyse every little thing...


----------



## jennymae222

So weird. Iui today and no cramps. Last iui was terrible. I wonder why its so different. On a good note... I had 4 and a half follicles :) half because one was only 14mm and they said it was too small to count. So here's hoping lol my doctor said out of 13 million guys, there's a good chance theyll find 4 eggs. Haha and more chance of multiples. Im completely fine with that at this point.


----------



## kscar

jennymae222 said:


> So weird. Iui today and no cramps. Last iui was terrible. I wonder why its so different. On a good note... I had 4 and a half follicles :) half because one was only 14mm and they said it was too small to count. So here's hoping lol my doctor said out of 13 million guys, there's a good chance theyll find 4 eggs. Haha and more chance of multiples. Im completely fine with that at this point.

That is strange that you aren't having cramps either. Maybe our bodies are adjusting to the meds and iui. I have had a little cramping today, but nothing like last time. I am at 3dpiui today. 

That is great you had so many follicles! Sounds like you have very good odds! Our wash was around 13 million too. How much clomid are you taking? I am taking 50mg and have only had two follicles each time, but I think they cancel the iui if i have more than three, so two is probably a safe place to be at my clinic.


----------



## ange0011

Sounds like you both had great IUIs this time! I was hoping for at least 2, but I guess if it does work, I have no chance for multiples this time. My son started as a twin from IUI. Although, the thought of twins again was making me both nervous and excited...

Sounds like your sperm washes also went well. That is my biggest worry. We ended up at 9 million and only 60% motility which is quite low for a wash (it is around 35% pre-wash, but they said they can usually get it up to 80%). Isn't this all so stressful??


----------



## kscar

ange0011 said:


> Sounds like you both had great IUIs this time! I was hoping for at least 2, but I guess if it does work, I have no chance for multiples this time. My son started as a twin from IUI. Although, the thought of twins again was making me both nervous and excited...
> 
> Sounds like your sperm washes also went well. That is my biggest worry. We ended up at 9 million and only 60% motility which is quite low for a wash (it is around 35% pre-wash, but they said they can usually get it up to 80%). Isn't this all so stressful??

I think my doctor said anything above 5 million is good and you have had one success already. All the numbers and tests are stressful and it really is hard to to worry about each little detail.


----------



## kscar

So I have a little rant coming on. I apologize ahead of time. I really feel like I have been doing well this cycle. Less crying, less stress and just more zen like. Then I walk downstairs to get the mail and there is a baby crib that has been delivered for our new neighbors on the top floor :( My heart just sank and it honestly still feels like it is in my stomach. Trying to hold back tears. It is going to be so hard running into my pregnant neighbor in the stairwell this summer or hearing a crying baby in the hall, but maybe we will get lucky in the near future and I won't have to worry about bumping into them!


----------



## jennymae222

kscar said:


> jennymae222 said:
> 
> 
> So weird. Iui today and no cramps. Last iui was terrible. I wonder why its so different. On a good note... I had 4 and a half follicles :) half because one was only 14mm and they said it was too small to count. So here's hoping lol my doctor said out of 13 million guys, there's a good chance theyll find 4 eggs. Haha and more chance of multiples. Im completely fine with that at this point.
> 
> That is strange that you aren't having cramps either. Maybe our bodies are adjusting to the meds and iui. I have had a little cramping today, but nothing like last time. I am at 3dpiui today.
> 
> That is great you had so many follicles! Sounds like you have very good odds! Our wash was around 13 million too. How much clomid are you taking? I am taking 50mg and have only had two follicles each time, but I think they cancel the iui if i have more than three, so two is probably a safe place to be at my clinic.Click to expand...

I was on 100mg. -and try not to be upset... I know easier said than done. But I have a good feeling about all of our round 2's. I bet you and your neighbor will be having play dates next summer :)


----------



## jennymae222

Also... on the verge of tmi.. 
What did all of your doctors recommend on intercourse after iui? Mine said later that night after iui, the next day then every other day to get as much sperm to the site as possible lol
Im worried because if thats the case, dh and I didn't get the deed done that night because of opposite schedules. Think that it really effects it? :/


----------



## kscar

jennymae222 said:


> Also... on the verge of tmi..
> What did all of your doctors recommend on intercourse after iui? Mine said later that night after iui, the next day then every other day to get as much sperm to the site as possible lol
> Im worried because if thats the case, dh and I didn't get the deed done that night because of opposite schedules. Think that it really effects it? :/

That would be really awesome to have a playdate right upstairs. I actually bumped into our neighbor today (they just moved in a month or so ago) and she is pretty big. I think they will be having the baby soon. 

I am sure you are fine. I heard two separate things from two different nurses. One said night of and day after. The other said night of if we want, but the iui should be good enough and then the next day. We are also supposed to dtd the day before the trigger. I wasn't told to dtd every other day after the iui. 

How many iui's do you ladies plan to do? We were told to do 3 and then schedule an ivf consultation at the start of iui #3. I really don't want to do IVF and think we should give the iui a shot for a longer period of time. I was thinking maybe 6 iui's if my RE will let us, but I don't know if you can be on fertility meds for 6 cycles in a row.


----------



## jennymae222

Well obviously we all hope 2 iui's will be enough lol I know we definitely cannot afford ivf. Its 14 grand at our clinic. But I imagine id probably do 6 as well if they let me.


----------



## ange0011

We were told to only do one or two IUIs before moving on, but we paid for three to give it a really good shot. $14000 is so expensive! I called the fertility clinic in NY state and they now accommodate Canadians by allowing them to monitor at a private clinic at home and only travelling for the procedure. Their rates are amazing (I cannot remember the price for one, but you can do three for $9500). 

As for dtd after iui--the one that worked for us, we didn't do anything after the iui (cannot remember exactly why) until it was too late. So you never know!


----------



## kscar

I think it is so unfair how expensive ivf is. Well infertility is unfair! Fortunately for us my husband has really good insurance and we are covered, so we don't have to pay as much out of pocket for ivf if it comes to that. I haven't even looked into how much ivf would cost at our clinic and hopefully we don't have to! 3 for $9500 sounds like a steal! 

How are you ladies feeling? I feel absolutely as normal as can be. Still no cramping other than the little bit I had a couple of days ago. I am really surprised by how different this cycle is compared to the last. I don't think it means anything.


----------



## jennymae222

Im 3dpiui and yes this 2nd cycle is way different. No cramping up until yesterday then had an hour of period like cramping.. not the iui cramping. It s a different sensation for me. But after that hour, nothing. Today though... im emotional as hell. Its awful. Such a bad day for it lol


----------



## kscar

jennymae222 said:


> Im 3dpiui and yes this 2nd cycle is way different. No cramping up until yesterday then had an hour of period like cramping.. not the iui cramping. It s a different sensation for me. But after that hour, nothing. Today though... im emotional as hell. Its awful. Such a bad day for it lol

Sorry you are feeling emotional. I had one of those days a few days ago.


----------



## ange0011

Nothing happening here either- no cramps, no twinges...nothing! I'm trying not to think anything of it though. I am 8dpiui now, I'm starting to get anxious to test. Any of you feeling the same?


----------



## jennymae222

ange0011 said:


> Nothing happening here either- no cramps, no twinges...nothing! I'm trying not to think anything of it though. I am 8dpiui now, I'm starting to get anxious to test. Any of you feeling the same?

Im not anxious at all yet. But im sure it'll hit me the week of testing. Trying to be positive though. With your first little one, that was from a successful iui right? Did you have any idea before you tested that you were pregnant?


----------



## ange0011

Glad you are feeling calm still at this point about testing:) My son is from my second IUI. Not sure if you are on progesterone, but I have been on it with every cycle, and learned the hard way with my first cycle that it makes you feel pregnant and delays your period. So after the second cycle, I tested about 12-3dpiui and it was negative. I was so upset and emotional, but for some reason, I decided to test the next day to double check and it was positive. It can definitely be a bit of a roller coaster. 

And my first symptom was being emotional...I started tearing up over every little thing, including sappy commercials. So that could be a good sign for you:)


----------



## fluterby429

Ladies do you mind if I join in on your thread? I've just started the process of IUI. I'm waiting to see my testosterone levels. They were high about two years ago but I've lost 100lbs so I'm hoping that has helped. I just got my AMH level back today at 5.1. They said that was good. If my test. Levels are high I have to do a round of BCP and then recheck the levels before starting meds for IUI. I'm so anxious and nervous. We've been on this TTC roller coaster for almost 4 years now.


----------



## ange0011

Welcome fluterby429!! Your weight loss is AMAZING! Did you follow a specific program?? I'm trying to lose some weight before trying IVF (if the IUI doesn't work). 

Sorry to hear you have been through so much for such a long time. That must be so tough. Hoping your results are good and you can start the IUI!


----------



## kscar

Hi Fluterby429! Definitely welcome to join. Congrats on the weight loss. That is very impressive! 

Little update: Cramps started late on Friday night and were really bad yesterday at 8dpiui. Today isn't as bad. Trying so hard not to get my hopes up that it might be from implantation, but I am not succeeding at the moment haha! This is going to be a long week! How is everybody else holding up? Ange you will be testing soon right?


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks for the welcome! 

I hope you are having implantation cramps. Oh the wait is killer. 

I had weight loss surgery in April of last year. I had VSG. It's the best thing I've ever done for myself.


----------



## ange0011

So the IUI didn't work:( 6dpiui I had the tiniest bit of light pink spotting which I thought was possibly implantation bleeding. Yesterday (11dpiui) I foolishly took a test and saw the faintest of lines got my hopes right up. Tonight, I started bleeding despite being on progesterone. And after I kept telling myself to stop analysing every little thing and to not test so early...


----------



## kscar

ange0011 said:


> So the IUI didn't work:( 6dpiui I had the tiniest bit of light pink spotting which I thought was possibly implantation bleeding. Yesterday (11dpiui) I foolishly took a test and saw the faintest of lines got my hopes right up. Tonight, I started bleeding despite being on progesterone. And after I kept telling myself to stop analysing every little thing and to not test so early...

Ange I am so sorry to hear this, sending you lots of :hugs: tonight. It is so hard not to test early!


----------



## fluterby429

so sorry Ange


----------



## jennymae222

Im sorry :(
It may still be early though. I know some people who tested bfn early and then again on 14 or 15and bfp showed up..
is this your 2nd iui?


----------



## ange0011

Thanks ladies. The pink spotting definitely got my hopes up. It's still early, but AF started last night. I've had some problems with short luteal phases so I may ask them to up the progesterone dosage for the next one.

It is only my first IUI for this round, so on to the next!!


----------



## fluterby429

Have you tried taking B6 for your LPD?


----------



## ange0011

I am on a B-complex and have tried Vitex as well. I talked to the nurse this morning and they are going to ask if my doctor can recommend a higher dose of progesterone. Right now I'm trying to decide if I should take a month off or go right into another round..


----------



## kscar

B6 worked for me but I am sure progesterone is best if you can get you hands on some. I am not sure why my doctor doesn't have me on it but I have heard it isn't any fun!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Anybody going for March iui on here? X


----------



## fluterby429

Lazy I'm hopeful for a March IUI


----------



## kscar

Maybe if my current isn't successful. I should know this weekend if it worked or not. March 8th would be my next IUI most likely.


----------



## jennymae222

Same here my next would be march 11th


----------



## ange0011

I will find out tomorrow if I can do my next IUI in March, but I would be surprised if it was a problem:)


----------



## Lazydaisys

Think I will been in sync will you ladies. I was with youfor the jan iui. Feb natural. AF due 23rd Feb. Going for 50mg clomid day 2-6. First scan day 8. Here we go again...


----------



## fluterby429

I'm still waiting on the doctor to call me with my testosterone levels so I know if I can do March or if it's going to be a round of bcp. If I can do March IUI would take place until somewhere around the 20th


----------



## ange0011

Good luck Lazydaisys! Got the call today and I am good to go, so I will be with you ladies for March.

fluterby429- when will you get your results? Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## fluterby429

I'm hoping by tomorrow. That will have been a week since the draw


----------



## ange0011

If it is too high, can you definitely start the month after bcp?


----------



## jennymae222

Okay I was fine up until today. Now im completely anxious and getting nervous. I do my blood test monday to see if iui#2 was successful.. but im not feeling different at all. I dont feel anything. Im pretty sure im not going to handle another failure as well as I handled the first. :(
This infertility crap sucks. I just want a baby! :( grrr sorry... just needed to vent


----------



## jennymae222

Okay I was fine up until today. Now im completely anxious and getting nervous. I do my blood test monday to see if iui#2 was successful.. but im not feeling different at all. I dont feel anything. Im pretty sure im not going to handle another failure as well as I handled the first. :(
This infertility crap sucks. I just want a baby! :( grrr sorry... just needed to vent


----------



## kscar

jennymae222 said:


> Okay I was fine up until today. Now im completely anxious and getting nervous. I do my blood test monday to see if iui#2 was successful.. but im not feeling different at all. I dont feel anything. Im pretty sure im not going to handle another failure as well as I handled the first. :(
> This infertility crap sucks. I just want a baby! :( grrr sorry... just needed to vent

Jenny I know how you feel. Going through the same emotions right now myself. I am going into 12dpiui tomorrow. I was an idiot and tested this morning at 11dpiui with a bfn. I have had terrible cramps since yesterday. I mean super painful cramping. I couldn't sleep last night they hurt so bad. My uterus feels super tight and I don't think I have ever felt this type of cramping before which is giving me a little bit of hope, but I am pretty sure af is on her way. Keeping my fingers crossed for the both of us!


----------



## fluterby429

ksar and Jenny I hope you both are pleasantly surprised!!!

No it's not a definite that I can start after a month of BCP. I will have to get the levels checked again from what I understand


----------



## ange0011

Sorry you are both feeling so anxious:( I also hope you are pleasantly surprised. Waiting another weekend to find out will be tough. And there is nothing wrong with testing early- we all do it! 

fluterby429 - any news today?


----------



## kscar

So cramps are gone thank goodness, but still got a bfn at 12dpiui :( 

Pretty sure I am out this month and hope af quits prolonging my agony and just shows so I can start the next cycle haha!


----------



## fluterby429

Ok free testosterone is normal but total is slightly high at 53. Gotta start BCP at next cycle. No IUI until at least April. I'm so bummed


----------



## kscar

Fluterby, sorry you can't start IUI till April. That must be so frustrating. Are you taking any vitamins or medication to help lower your testosterone levels? 

I tested again this morning at 13dpiui and another bfn. I just want af to start so I can move on...this is so difficult. I really don't understand how it failed a second time. There must be something seriously wrong with me and I am so frustrated by not knowing what it is. I mean the sperm are washed so only the best of the best are placed directly in my uterus. They don't have far to swim or go through the trenches of cervical mucus. I most likely ovulated because of the trigger with 2 follicles and yet it still doesn't work! I just don't get it! How in the world does anybody get pregnant. This is so frustrating. I almost don't even want to do another iui and just push for ivf when we get back from our cruise in July.


----------



## fluterby429

kscar I hope it's just a late bfp. I don't get it either how a good IUI doesn't work. TTC is frustrating. The BCP should lower my T level. That's the whole point. But I'm also on 1000mg of met. My Total T was 90 a year and half ago so progress is being made. I'm just pissed that it was so high when I started seeing an RE in Dec 2011 and they did nothing about it


----------



## ange0011

Sorry it has been postponed for another month:( You must be so frustrated. I hope March flies by for you..

kscar- sorry to hear about the bfn. I have never understood when IUIs do not work. It seems so simple, especially if there is no major male factor preventing it. We are doing the same as you- pushing the IVF. I booked our consultation with another clinic (the one in the U.S.) so we can make sure that everything is set for the summer when I am off work and have more time for everything. 

jenny- any news from you??


----------



## jennymae222

Just trying to keep it together at this point lol
My birthday is tomorrow and my husband arranged a full day of fun out with a few friends since he has to work all day, so im just focusing on that right now. I test monday with the blood test, but not feeling too hopeful :/
I just feel like if it did work that I should at least have some feeling of success. Idk...
Just pretty bummed.


----------



## Lazydaisys

I don't get why iuis font work, everything is right but -oh no! 

Sorry flutterbye that you have to wait:-( x


----------



## kscar

Flutterby that is good you are making progress, but I would be upset too that it was brushed aside several years ago until now. Hopefully the bcp will set things where they need to be. I actually have the opposite problem, high estrogen, but my doctor doesn't seem to think it is an issue. It was 80 at one point and they want it below 40. I started taking some maca root and was able to lower it to 57 just after one month. Still high, but much better. 

Jenny, hang in there. I know it is harder said than done, but you still have a good shot at this! Happy birthday as well! 

Took another test today and I swear I saw something, but I think I am just grasping at straws or it is an evap line. Dh said something is there, but I am pretty certain its an evap line. I also had some pink stuff when I wiped today. I think 14dpiui would be too late for implantation bleeding and it most likely is af getting geared up. We shall see. I most likely will start af tomorrow, but if I don't I'll test again in the morning.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Fx for you xxx


----------



## ange0011

Happy birthday Jenny!

Fingers crossed for you kscar!


----------



## fluterby429

Hope you had a great bday Jenny!
Kscar any news?


----------



## jennymae222

Thanks guys! 
And definitely have my fx'd for everyone. Ill find out tomorrow morning. So wish me luck! :)


----------



## Lazydaisys

Good luck jenny x


----------



## ange0011

Good luck Jenny!!


----------



## fluterby429

Im so hopeful for you Jenny!!!


----------



## kscar

So af arrived this morning like expected. I actually took it pretty well. I think I had mentally prepared myself. So on with iui #3!

Jenny best of luck tomorrow!


----------



## fluterby429

Kscar that's a bummer! So sorry girl. Glad you took it ok. They say that a lot of times IUI #3 is the key!


----------



## ange0011

Sorry kscar:( Glad you are feeling OK about it and looking forward to IUI # 3! 

Jenny--any news yet???


----------



## kscar

Thanks ladies! I think the many bfn tests leading up to af brought be back to reality and was a much easier let down than waiting for af. Before we started iui I would hold off till af showed and I would be a total wreck for about a week. I actually think poas before is good for me haha! 

I scheduled my day 3 ultrasound for tomorrow. Hopefully there are no cysts and if there are a few they are so tiny I can still continue this cycle. 

Ange what cd are you? I think we might be about a week a part. My next IUI is March 8th. 

Jenny I am anxiously awaiting your results! Keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## ange0011

I am cd 7, so we are very close this cycle! I am not sure when my iui will be. Last month is was on cd 17 which was too late since my cycles are only around 26-27 days. I'm hoping it is earlier this time.


----------



## kscar

cd 17 does sound late for an iui, but if they were watching the follicles then maybe that was the best time for the iui? Our clinic doesn't seem to care what my natural cycle length is for some reason. They always do the iui on cd14. I am concerned this is too early, because I naturally o on cd 16 or 17, but I guess the trigger shot should take care of that.


----------



## ange0011

I think they let it go for a few days last cycle hoping that one of the smaller follicles would start to catch up. Hopefully this cycle they will trigger me earlier. I've often wondered about natural ovulation with this or why some people get theirs done a certain day no matter what. I never know when my iui will be until they call to tell me to take the trigger. Do you go for ultrasounds every couple of days to check the follicles?


----------



## jennymae222

Bfn :(
I dont freaking understand it!! I'm not in a good place tonight. This second failure is hitting me much harder this time :( I had 4, almost 5 follicles! How the hell did not one of them take? 13 million sperm really cant find 4 freaking eggs?? Omg I want to pull my hair out! I cannot stop crying. I just wanna crawl in a hole. I feel like I have no hope for any other rounds because if it didn't happen with my good numbers this time, then whats going to be different? Sorry for the rant ladies, im just so angry. I didn't want to have to go through this hell a third cycle. The hormones make me so emotional. Ive gained 15 pounds since I started treatment. Its terrible. 
Im going to go ahead and do the 3rd round I guess. But im definitely going to need a month off after that. Im just at a loss. :'(


----------



## ange0011

I am so sorry Jenny:( It makes absolutely no sense that it would not work this month for you. I hope you feel better in the morning..


----------



## kscar

ange0011 said:


> I think they let it go for a few days last cycle hoping that one of the smaller follicles would start to catch up. Hopefully this cycle they will trigger me earlier. I've often wondered about natural ovulation with this or why some people get theirs done a certain day no matter what. I never know when my iui will be until they call to tell me to take the trigger. Do you go for ultrasounds every couple of days to check the follicles?

I only have two ultrasounds prior to the iui. Day 3 to check for cysts and one ultrasound on cd13 to check follicle size. Both times the size was good so they gave me the trigger there in the office and sent me home. They trigger around 8am and then my iui is on cd14 around 10am. 

I go to a really large facility and that kind of worries me. They herd you to the ultrasound rooms like cattle. I get a number and sit in a waiting room between 7 and 8am. Then they call about 10 ladies to the front and walk each of us to a long hallway and assign rooms. It is insane how impersonal it is. The ultrasound tech comes in and wands me for a few seconds then leaves. She never talks or says a word during the entire thing. I don't think this is typical, but I think it is normal in Chicago since there are so many people packed into one city. I haven't seen my actual RE in about 3 months. I only deal with the ultrasound techs and the nurses do my IUI. It is interesting how each clinic has their own way of doing things.


----------



## kscar

jennymae222 said:


> Bfn :(
> I dont freaking understand it!! I'm not in a good place tonight. This second failure is hitting me much harder this time :( I had 4, almost 5 follicles! How the hell did not one of them take? 13 million sperm really cant find 4 freaking eggs?? Omg I want to pull my hair out! I cannot stop crying. I just wanna crawl in a hole. I feel like I have no hope for any other rounds because if it didn't happen with my good numbers this time, then whats going to be different? Sorry for the rant ladies, im just so angry. I didn't want to have to go through this hell a third cycle. The hormones make me so emotional. Ive gained 15 pounds since I started treatment. Its terrible.
> Im going to go ahead and do the 3rd round I guess. But im definitely going to need a month off after that. Im just at a loss. :'(

Jenny my heart is breaking for you right now. I seriously don't get it either. Everything seems to be perfect, so it makes sense that the odds would be in our favor. 
It really isn't fair and I am so sorry you are having a tough time with this round :(


----------



## ange0011

I have never heard of it being done that way, but I live in a smaller town. I never really see my doctor either, but we are called in one at a time and the ultrasound techs and nurses get to know you over time and it feels more personal. The one thing that bugs me about that though, is that the people in the waiting room seem to be the same women over and over. It's hard not to notice at a small clinic, especially when they do ultrasounds every second day and blood work every single morning! Sometimes it can feel like we are all trapped there and will never "get out".


----------



## kscar

ange0011 said:


> I have never heard of it being done that way, but I live in a smaller town. I never really see my doctor either, but we are called in one at a time and the ultrasound techs and nurses get to know you over time and it feels more personal. The one thing that bugs me about that though, is that the people in the waiting room seem to be the same women over and over. It's hard not to notice at a small clinic, especially when they do ultrasounds every second day and blood work every single morning! Sometimes it can feel like we are all trapped there and will never "get out".

So you get an ultrasound every second day and blood work every morning?!? That seems very intense. I have yet to see a familiar face in the waiting room. I just assume everybody is getting bfp's except me haha!


----------



## ange0011

Definitely intense! I have to take first block off every second morning to go there (the blood work only days do not make me late). Considering I only teach two blocks a day, it is such a hassle. Luckily I have an incredibly understanding principal who told me not to put my life on hold for my job. I have a lot of guilt towards my students, but I have the same supply cover me, so it is working out well. 

It is another reason why I want to do IVF in the U.S. if it comes to that. I can monitor here, but in the afternoons which my clinic does not offer. Otherwise I will be off work constantly. The only way it will be worth it though is if my family doctor signs off on the prescriptions so my insurance will cover it (they do not cover U.S. prescriptions), but he will not give me a straight answer about whether he is on board or not. I did a lot of research into this and it is quite common for Canadians to do this and most family doctors are willing to help. I am getting anxious waiting for his answer!


----------



## fluterby429

Jenny I'm so so sorry hun


----------



## ClaireCath

Hi Ladies. Just catching up on here after a lovely bit of R&R in Jamaica. It was really awesome to take a month of and not even give it a thought while we were away! I highly recommend taking a break from ttc and get back to just having sex for fun. LOL
Sorry to see there was no luck for you all this month, I feel your frustration! It really shouldn't be this hard! And also welcome fluterby! Congrats on the weight loss, that's awesome for you!
We will be doing our first IUI at the end of March. Currently on the pill to 'rest' my ovaries and I will stop them March 13, go for day 3 ultrasound March 18th, and start injections. My biggest concern is DH is havng a hard time stopping smoking(I know it's hard, I quit) and on March 13 the Dr. will do a urine test to check for nicotine. If it is positive, the treatment will be cancelled for this cycle! I keep telling him it's only for a couple weeks and he can have one right after the pee test if he wants!! Well, I can't control that so I have to only encourage him. From what I've read, the nicotine only stays in urine for about 5 days so I still have time to work on him. I'll be pissed if we have to postpone again....
I've been seeing the naturopath, she has me on a hormone balancing eating plan, various supplements and drops to help detoxify, and acupuncture.
I'll be checking in with you girls to see how everyone is feeling. Hang in there!! Lots of love and :dust: going your way!


----------



## Lazydaisys

My clinic scan every other day from day eight and no blood tests. I waiting for natural ovulation on my last cycle with clomid. I'm a teacher and being late in for work every other day is a bit of a nightmare. 

Can't believe that they test dh's urine of nicotine, I hadn't heard of that. 
I'm just waiting for AF so I can start march iui. My AF is two days late and bfns. Wondering if the previous cycle of clomid has changed my cycle cycle slightly as AF feels like its on its way. 
Hoping march is our month x


----------



## ange0011

Glad you had a great vacation ClairCath! It must have felt so nice to get out of the cold for a bit. I've also never heard of testing for nicotine. Hopefully he can make it through for those days so you have the treatment next month! I would love to know what you think about the acupuncture. One of my co-workers swears by it for fertility.

laisydaisys- do you call in a supply teacher for your ultrasound days or does someone help cover you until you get in? When I did IUI a couple of years ago, my principal told me to call in a quarter day supply (did not have someone already at the school who could do it like this time) and it was brutal trying to get someone to come in.


----------



## jennymae222

Welcome back from the vacay! :)

Af showed up today. At least something showed up right. I was worried itd be late and throw my treatment off a few days. Im going on a trip with my mother in law and she already booked it. We leave Wednesday the 12th, and ultrasound is monday the 10th iui Tuesday the 11th. So was worried it wouldn't work out time wise. But now im just worried we wont be getting the deed done for a few days. We have Tuesdays night and I guess Wednesday morning but get back Saturday. Im losing out on some crucial days :/


----------



## ClaireCath

jennymae222 said:


> Welcome back from the vacay! :)
> 
> Af showed up today. At least something showed up right. I was worried itd be late and throw my treatment off a few days. Im going on a trip with my mother in law and she already booked it. We leave Wednesday the 12th, and ultrasound is monday the 10th iui Tuesday the 11th. So was worried it wouldn't work out time wise. But now im just worried we wont be getting the deed done for a few days. We have Tuesdays night and I guess Wednesday morning but get back Saturday. Im losing out on some crucial days :/

Hang in there jenny! Try not to stress about it and maybe the IUI is all you need.(Although, I am a fan of DTD. LOL) Enjoy your trip with your MIL! Where are you going?


----------



## jennymae222

Just a short road trip to St. Louis. Its about4 hours away. Were taking my 2 & 5 year old nieces to an indoor waterpark, the science city, a couple of aquariums and somd other places. Low key trip but it should be fun :)


----------



## Lazydaisys

I have a teaching assistant and who covers my class luckily and she's just been through ivf so we are on the same page. At one point we were going for scans on alternative days. X


----------



## ange0011

Have fun on your trip Jenny!

That is great that it is a little less stressful for you at work laisydaisys, but it is too bad that your co-worker is also going through fertility issues. It sometimes surprises me how many people seem to need treatment to get pregnant..


----------



## kscar

ange0011 said:


> Definitely intense! I have to take first block off every second morning to go there (the blood work only days do not make me late). Considering I only teach two blocks a day, it is such a hassle. Luckily I have an incredibly understanding principal who told me not to put my life on hold for my job. I have a lot of guilt towards my students, but I have the same supply cover me, so it is working out well.
> 
> It is another reason why I want to do IVF in the U.S. if it comes to that. I can monitor here, but in the afternoons which my clinic does not offer. Otherwise I will be off work constantly. The only way it will be worth it though is if my family doctor signs off on the prescriptions so my insurance will cover it (they do not cover U.S. prescriptions), but he will not give me a straight answer about whether he is on board or not. I did a lot of research into this and it is quite common for Canadians to do this and most family doctors are willing to help. I am getting anxious waiting for his answer!

Ange, That has to be rough, but glad your principle is up to date and being helpful. I hope your doctor signs the papers for you. 

Welcome back Claircath! Glad you had a relaxing vacation. Hopefully dh can quit smoking for a short period of time and you can get going with an iui! 

For the ladies that go in for ultrasounds every other day is this because you are on injectables? I have probably asked people this before, but my memory is terrible! I hope it is ok I only go in for an ultrasound twice, but then again I wouldn't want to go in every other day either! That would be very difficult to juggle. 

Jenny, we will be right around the same time. Mine is March 8th. I am actually out of town visiting family and we will only be dtd the night I get back, ultrasound the next day with trigger and then the IUI. I am sure the iui will be enough even if you can't get in enough dtd time. I was just in St. Louis this past December shooting a wedding and I decided to make a mini vacation out of it since my travel and hotel were paid for. I fell in love with St. Louis! I was telling dh that we should move there by the end of the tip haha! It has the city feel that I like, but on a smaller scale and more manageable. 

Lasydaisys, that is nice that you have somebody who understands what you are going through and you can spot each other when needed. 

Not much going on with myself. I am on my 3rd clomid pill and not had a single hot flash! I am in shock since they were so frequent before. Getting excited to get this 3rd iui underway. 

Best of luck to all!


----------



## jennymae222

Hopefully our 3rd iui will be THE one :) Third times the charm, right? Lol


----------



## ange0011

Hopefully the third time does it! 

I go in Monday for mine. I only have one definite follicle and possibly one more that may have grown but they said not to do another ultrasound. Not sure how I feel anymore considering I am constantly being told that IVF may be our only chance. At my last ultrasound, the intern that I saw afterwards said that my ovaries have aged when I asked why my body wasn't responding well to the injections. I wish someone there would tell me that there is some hope with iui since I am in the middle of it!


----------



## kscar

ange0011 said:


> Hopefully the third time does it!
> 
> I go in Monday for mine. I only have one definite follicle and possibly one more that may have grown but they said not to do another ultrasound. Not sure how I feel anymore considering I am constantly being told that IVF may be our only chance. At my last ultrasound, the intern that I saw afterwards said that my ovaries have aged when I asked why my body wasn't responding well to the injections. I wish someone there would tell me that there is some hope with iui since I am in the middle of it!

That sounds a bit harsh. I would take anything an intern says with a lot of skepticism. I am not getting any reaction on my end other than the nurses saying they are sorry it didn't work. Is your doctor pushing for IVF now? IUI worked for you before so don't lose hope just yet! Good luck on Monday!


----------



## fluterby429

Ange I agree with kscar. I'd be drilling them up with questions!!!

AFM IDK what's going on. Woke yesterday with diarrhea (sorry tmi) then had some sharp pains in the right ovary area on and off for some time. Then had diarrhea again this morning. I don't feel bad at all other than a slight runny nose. I'm wondering if it's a cyst.


----------



## ange0011

Thanks ladies:) I do find there is more negativity this time around. My doctor is very good and I do trust her. It seems like the intern I saw and the ultrasound techs are making the comments. She is pushing IVF this time around though because my body is just not reacting to the injections at all. And because my reserve is significantly lower than it was 2 years ago, she said I do not have time on my side anymore. I just wish she had let us do the IUIs and talked to us about IVF after so that it did not taint anything!

fluterby429- are you prone to cysts? Would that affect your IUI next month? Hope you are feeling better..


----------



## fluterby429

I've had them twice due to clomid at 100mg. I only took 2 50mg this cycle because of the IUI. I will be on BCP in about a week so if there is a cyst it should clear it up.


----------



## ange0011

I didn't realize the BCP could help clear them up, that is great! Hope you are feeling better today and that the pain in your stomach is gone.


----------



## jennymae222

I know of lot of us ladies are on 2nd and 3rd iuis with clomid... has anyone noticed that the later rounds with clomid making you far more emotional than the first iui? Im 2 days into clomid this 3rd cycle. I just want to cry over everything. Happy.. sad... frustrated.. its nuts. Plus one of my husband's friends came over last night with his girlfriend of 2 months complaining the WHOLE time about how she accidentally got pregnant.. and is now 7 weeks. I mean really??? She of course didn't know of our situation but her boyfriend does. It was just so insensitive and made me so mad. Like how come we cant get pregnant for the life of us and have been trying almost 3 years, yet a girl whos been with a guy for 2 months has an accident and now its a burden to her?! Ugh some people! Why does it happen that way?


----------



## kscar

jennymae222 said:


> I know of lot of us ladies are on 2nd and 3rd iuis with clomid... has anyone noticed that the later rounds with clomid making you far more emotional than the first iui? Im 2 days into clomid this 3rd cycle. I just want to cry over everything. Happy.. sad... frustrated.. its nuts. Plus one of my husband's friends came over last night with his girlfriend of 2 months complaining the WHOLE time about how she accidentally got pregnant.. and is now 7 weeks. I mean really??? She of course didn't know of our situation but her boyfriend does. It was just so insensitive and made me so mad. Like how come we cant get pregnant for the life of us and have been trying almost 3 years, yet a girl whos been with a guy for 2 months has an accident and now its a burden to her?! Ugh some people! Why does it happen that way?

I am not sure if I am more emotional or the same as always emotionally. I have noticed the hot flashes have lessened though. 

I actually had a crying fit today, but I think anyone in our situation would feel the same way. Anyway, my dad texted me saying my 20 year old step brother got a girl pregnant that lives in California. He lives in Virginia, so it must have been a one night thing. Anyway I lost it and I am still trying to process this information. I guess he doesn't want anything to do with the baby either. So frustrating. I really don't know how to handle situations like this and can't give any other advice than to let your emotions out.


----------



## ange0011

Sorry you are both dealing with these frustrating situations. A few years ago, I was going through the same thing and it is the most awful feeling...I totally get it. There is someone in my life that gets pregnant just looking at her husband, yet complains if takes more than a month, and about every little thing when pregnant. I remember thinking that if I had to sit through one more pregnancy announcement (she got pregnant, had her baby and he was two when we got pregnant) from her I would lose my mind and I started to avoid family get togethers because I was so scared of overreacting in front of everyone. I just wanted to let you girls know that I have been there and I know how much it sucks.


----------



## kscar

ange0011 said:


> Sorry you are both dealing with these frustrating situations. A few years ago, I was going through the same thing and it is the most awful feeling...I totally get it. There is someone in my life that gets pregnant just looking at her husband, yet complains if takes more than a month, and about every little thing when pregnant. I remember thinking that if I had to sit through one more pregnancy announcement (she got pregnant, had her baby and he was two when we got pregnant) from her I would lose my mind and I started to avoid family get togethers because I was so scared of overreacting in front of everyone. I just wanted to let you girls know that I have been there and I know how much it sucks.

Thanks Ange! I hope I will learn to cope better. I kind of blew up at my dad yesterday and it has nothing to do with him. I'm feeling a little better about it today. 

It drives me crazy when people complain how long it is taking after a few months. Although I remember complaining myself when we first started trying lol! This reminds me of something my husband told me the other day. I guess he had a review with the HR manager last week and she asked him if we had 3 kids lol. He said we don't have any and she asked when we plan to have kids and my husband tells her we have been trying for a little over a year without success. She then uses the line we have all heard before I am sure, "sometimes you just need to quit trying for it to happen" haha. Yeah, because not trying will totally work! Makes absolutely no sense...anyway she then says that this worked for her and her husband after 4 months of trying. She said they went on a vacation to vegas let loose and fell pregnant. I don't even know why dh shared this info with me, because it just made me angry. 

I just have to remind myself that there will always be things others will not understand, just like I will never understand problems they might have. I am sure I say stupid, hurtful things to people all the time without knowing their feelings/situation.


----------



## fluterby429

kscar I hate that saying too!!! Since the chemical in Sept 2012 I quit "trying". There was no opk's, clomid, preseed, timed bd. I constitute that is NOT trying...well here I am a year half later and notta nothing! The week after my chemical, my cousin who is my bff found out she was pregnant and she complained her entire pregnancy! I avoided her A LOT. She ended up giving birth on the very day my CP would've been due (what are the odds??) I couldn't even go to the hospital that day. I made up an excuse. I had to force myself to go the next day, and at that I didn't stay long. I was having a really hard time and felt like crap about it because that's not the person I am


----------



## kscar

fluterby429 said:


> kscar I hate that saying too!!! Since the chemical in Sept 2012 I quit "trying". There was no opk's, clomid, preseed, timed bd. I constitute that is NOT trying...well here I am a year half later and notta nothing! The week after my chemical, my cousin who is my bff found out she was pregnant and she complained her entire pregnancy! I avoided her A LOT. She ended up giving birth on the very day my CP would've been due (what are the odds??) I couldn't even go to the hospital that day. I made up an excuse. I had to force myself to go the next day, and at that I didn't stay long. I was having a really hard time and felt like crap about it because that's not the person I am

I think you handled the situation with your cousin really well. I probably wouldn't have gone at all. I am already trying to come up with excuses to not see my brother and sister in-laws twins that are due in July. It's quite terrible I know, but better than me uncontrollably blubbering like a crazy woman when I see the babies. Hopefully I will have a bump of my own by then though ;)


----------



## ange0011

The things people say are definitely hurtful! But like you said, they probably do not even realize it. The one I got a lot was "you should stop stressing and then maybe it will happen". The first 10 months, I was not stressed at all! Then it hit me like a ton of bricks that something may be wrong and I started to worry (which I was right about), but I did spend a good amount of time not stressed and still nothing. My other favourite was when I saw my fertility doctor and she said getting pregnant naturally would be next to impossible, and then I did but miscarried which I was devastated about because I knew it was amazing that it even happened, and everyone around me said "but at least you got pregnant!". Yes I did...and I would have been so much happier if I still was! 

I also think you handled the situation well. I think sometimes you need a day or two to process the news of a pregnancy or birth and then go and face it. My friend and I were both trying at the same time when I became pregnant and she didn't. I made sure to tell her privately first and always offered for her to not come to things if it would upset her. But unfortunately, if the people around you have not been in your shoes, they cannot understand why you would be upset or hurt.


----------



## jennymae222

People can be very upsetting. Im trying something new though.. ive always said if I didn't go into health care I wouldve been an English teacher because I love writing, I love reading and I love being creative. So im hoping to put it to use. Im going to write a book. About my journey through all of this. I just started it today. Im pretty excited, I think itl help me cope a bit better. Writing is therapy for me :)


----------



## fluterby429

Jenny that's awesome. I'm currently in school hoping to get my RN and I want to work at an infertility clinic. Idk if that will happen because going back to school after being out 15+ yrs is not as easy as I first thought lol


----------



## ClaireCath

Oh ladies, Life is just crazy isn't it? Sorry you are going through that family stuff with girls just randomly getting preggo and then having it thrown at you! It's very hard not to be emotional, a person's psyche can only take so much! And yes the old...."just quit trying, RELAX and it will happen" LOL Such great advice. Although I do believe if you quit trying so hard, and don't care either way, MAYBE the stress factor would be taken out of the equation and could help something stick. Ugh, who knows??? But sounds like you all have a handle on things now....writing a book Jenny?? Exciting!! And fluterby, going back to school is always a good idea! Best of luck!!! AFM and DH...8 days smoke free, Nic test will be next Wed. So Proud of him!! He's never gone 24 hours without one....and me, I'm just hitting the gym really hard this month, trying to follow the naturopath's recommendations for eating and cleansing. (I'm doing pretty well, no wheat no dairy is hard for me, but the copious amounts of veggies is no problem....) If the IUI works or not, I'll be in better shape inside and out anyway! Take care girls, I probably won't have much news until after march 18th, that's when we start injections, and OH Yeah, Krista....I think the every other day scans from about day6-12 are to monitor how you are responding to injections. It's a sort of play it by ear thing, to adjust the dosage of shots as you go. Thankfully I work afternoons and all my scans will be a.m., otherwise not sure how's I'd get the time off!!


----------



## ange0011

Very exciting about the book Jenny! Definitely something I would be interested in! 

fluterby429- how much longer do you have in school? Your future patients will be lucky to have someone who understands:)

ClaireCath- So amazing about your husband being smoke free!!!


----------



## kscar

Wow Jenny that is great you are writing a book. I am terrible at expressing my thoughts on paper and admire anybody who can do such a thing. 

Fluterby, that is such a great way to give back to women and understand where they are coming from. I always wonder if the nurses that are working with me have any idea how important the procedures are to us or if it is just another day in the office to them. 

Claire, I am so happy dh is smoke free! Sounds like you are off to a really great start and putting me to shame. Cutting out dairy would be so hard.


----------



## kscar

I go in for my ultrasound tomorrow and hopefully everything is good to go for our iui on Saturday! I have been having some pains on my right ovary so hopefully I didn't o early!


----------



## jennymae222

kscar said:


> I go in for my ultrasound tomorrow and hopefully everything is good to go for our iui on Saturday! I have been having some pains on my right ovary so hopefully I didn't o early!


Good luck! My ultrasound is Monday, hopefully we both get good news! :)


----------



## kscar

Thanks Jenny! Wishing you the best as well. 

I went in today and only had one follicle. I thought that was strange since I have had two the past couple of tries, but maybe my body is getting used to the clomid. Our IUI is tomorrow morning. Not feeling too confident this round. We also missed dtd yesterday because dh was in Atlanta on business, but I am sure it wouldn't have made any difference. I also was supposed to get a call from my RE today to schedule my IVF consultation, but she never called. My paperwork says to schedule the consultation during the 3rd iui cycle, but like I said before I hope she will be ok with adding one or two more iui cycles. I also need her to write more prescriptions for clomid or whatever we think to try next. Anybody ever use femara? Should I just request to try injectables instead of switching to femara? I have read that femara and clomid are basically the same, but I have heard of a lot of women having success with femara. I think I am over clomid though. Ready to try something different in the next cycle.

Ange, how are you holding up this cycle?


----------



## kscar

IUI was this morning and it was awful! I had a different nurse than the past two cycles and I don't think she knew what she was doing. She kept poking the catheter around and couldn't get it in. The other nurse would do it instantly, but this lady was fumbling around and I could tell she was getting frustrated and started blaming me for not drinking anything. I actually had an entire glass of milk earlier that morning, so I don't know what else she expected me to do. Now I am spotting, crampy and cranky after that experience. I've read that spotting can happen so hopefully that is ok. I told dh I am going to laugh if this is the cycle that takes, because everything is off to a bad start I feel.


----------



## ange0011

Fingers crossed for this round kscar! Too bad you had a bad experience though...but maybe the fact that everything was so different this time is a good sign just like you said. The last ultrasounds tech reminded me that it only takes one follicle when I was upset about only having once!

I'm doing OK, but to be honest I'm already feeling out even though I am only 5dpiui. I feel absolutely nothing. No cramping, no twinges...just feeling totally normal. I know it is still early and maybe I am just trying to protect myself from disappointment, but I am just not feeling too positive. I am going to schedule my IVF appointment right away if this one doesn't work. Because I am off in the summer, I want to make sure I get in on time. 

How is everyone doing this weekend? I just came back from a little cross-border shopping with DH. It was only for a night, but it was nice to get out and relax!


----------



## fluterby429

Kscar I hope this one works for you. Tomorrow I'll start AF (pink cm today) so right on time and that is the start of the BCP round. I'll be taking Femera with injectables and hcg trigger for my IUI. I don't feel hopeful about the whole thing but dh wants to try once so I will. I'd rather do the IVF this summer.


----------



## jennymae222

It only takes one :) 
So keeping my fingers crossed for you! 
So funny about the fact that since everything started out bad gives us more hope. The exact same thing is happening to us! Dh and I have been arguing more about this round and then they couldn't get me scheduled for the ultrasound to where dh could come with me, then they had absolutely NO available times for iui the next day so I had to schedule at their sister clinic which is an hour and a half away out of the state. And its at 830 am. I'm not happy about it at all.. But what can I do. And dh doesn't even get home from work til after 11pm the night before. Its going to be one frustrating week I feel. So with it being at a new clinic, I won't have my same nurse. Makes me extremely nervous. So here's hoping all these differences mark the change we need.


----------



## kscar

Thanks ladies! It will be funny if the clown nurse iui is the one that works haha. 

As far as one egg goes I told dh that maybe it is a super fertile high quality egg instead of two normal ones. I mean that medicine had to be doing something!

My weekend was pretty uneventful other than the iui. 

Fluterby have you taken femara before? Try and stay positive as hard as that might be at times. We have already had one iui success on this thread and I am sure we will get more. I just think it takes longer for some. 

Jenny, I am so sorry you had such a difficult time scheduling your iui. That sounds like a big mess! Hopefully you won't have to miss too much work. Dh and I were actually arguing yesterday while I was laying on the table for 15 minutes after the iui about his numbers lol. He had 40 million yesterday and before it was around 13 for the other cycles, but he claims it has always been more. I am certain it was 13 and 15 million before. Maybe having the new clinic/nurse will be just what you need to get that bfp and all I need is a clown nurse hehe. 

Do you ladies think I should start a new thread with a different title since this one is titled for January? Would you move over to the new thread? I guess some of us might be moving onto ivf, too. Maybe it could be an assisted conception thread to include all of us.


----------



## fluterby429

I will move if you change it. :)


----------



## jennymae222

40 million is awesome! :)
Things have done a 180 on my end :) Dh got the day off so he went with me to my scan today. And they had an opening for our iui at normal clinic location tomorrow :) So I'm a pretty happy lady today. On top of the fact that I had 3 big eggs and 2 little ones so a total of 5! That's gotta be good for chances right?? I'm too optimistic right now lol


----------



## ange0011

I am good either way!:)


----------



## fluterby429

Kscar I've never taken Femera. I've only dome clomid. 

Jenny super exciting. I think 5 gives you great odds


----------



## kscar

jennymae222 said:


> 40 million is awesome! :)
> Things have done a 180 on my end :) Dh got the day off so he went with me to my scan today. And they had an opening for our iui at normal clinic location tomorrow :) So I'm a pretty happy lady today. On top of the fact that I had 3 big eggs and 2 little ones so a total of 5! That's gotta be good for chances right?? I'm too optimistic right now lol

Jenny that is great news and yes you do have very good odds this cycle! 5 eggies in impressive! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## kscar

fluterby429 said:


> Kscar I've never taken Femera. I've only dome clomid.
> 
> Jenny super exciting. I think 5 gives you great odds

I have a consultation with my RE in a couple of weeks to discuss other iui options and IVF. I think I am going to bring up femara and see if she thinks that would be a good option for us. I also talked with my RE today over the phone and she suggested we move to ivf after 3 iui cycles (I guess she said odds aren't very good after 3 or 4 failed attempts), but I asked her if she would be ok if we do a couple more iui's and she said that is perfectly fine. It would be so awesome if an iui would work out for us and we could skip ivf! Plus I have read about so many bfps from 4th, 6th and 8th iui attempts so anything is possible! Trying to stay hopefully about this 3rd iui :)


----------



## ange0011

Good luck today Jenny! 5 eggs is amazing!

That is great that your doctor gave you the go ahead for a couple of more IUI cycles before jumping into IVF. You're right, I have heard a lot more success stories after a few IUIs than the first attempt. My doctor mentioned the same thing (chances decreasing after a few failed ones), but I am confused about why that is the case. Wouldn't it depend on how many eggs/good sperm? I always thought that each cycle is a fresh start, just like a natural cycle.


----------



## fluterby429

My RE will cancel my IUI if I have more than 3. I'm assuming I could still go home and bd and have some chance right?

Kscar have you only done clomid IUI's, no gonadotropins? We are going straight to the Femera and injectables. Per my RE he prefers Femera over clomid because clomid is so harsh on your lining. He will base how much injectables I need by my AMH number. I'm assuming my 5.1 is good meaning I'll need less meds than someone with a 1.0. I'm kinda still learning about all that.


----------



## jennymae222

Thanks ladies! 
iui went good this morning. Dh is feeling more optimistic about this one too so hopefully that helps lol this was probably the most uncomfortable one though. Now I have a five hour drive starting my trip with the mother in law. Gonna be a crampy ride lol I'm wondering if ibuprofen would be okay.. Idk I'm not one to like to take meds ever and I don't want it to hurt my chances.


----------



## kscar

fluterby429 said:


> My RE will cancel my IUI if I have more than 3. I'm assuming I could still go home and bd and have some chance right?
> 
> Kscar have you only done clomid IUI's, no gonadotropins? We are going straight to the Femera and injectables. Per my RE he prefers Femera over clomid because clomid is so harsh on your lining. He will base how much injectables I need by my AMH number. I'm assuming my 5.1 is good meaning I'll need less meds than someone with a 1.0. I'm kinda still learning about all that.

Just clomid. I have never had my lining checked either, but I assume it is fine since af is still just as heavy as ever. I'm not taking progesterone either. 

My RE cancels if I have more than 3 follicles as well, but I have only had 2 the past two cycles and one this cycle. I assume I am responding well enough to the clomid at 50mg that she doesn't want to up to dosage and risk more than 3 follicles and canceling an iui. I am still going to ask about injectables or some other medication for our next iui, but hopefully this one works! 

We have the same AMH levels. Mine was 5.2, which is good, but my FSH was scary high the first time they tested me. It was 11.7 and I am only 27, so that number freaks me out. I was worried about pre ovarian failure, but my doctor said she wasn't concerned since I had a high amh level. I hope she knows what she is talking about and my ovaries aren't actually failing me and I am wasting time with IUIs. I started taking maca root and some other supplements and lowered my number to 9.5, but I guess they want me under 10. I have heard some clinics won't treat you if your FSH is higher than 10 or 12 which I think is really unfair. My doctor seems more interested in AMH numbers than FSH, but that could be because of my age.

My estrogen was really high as well. I think 80 and it is supposed to be under 40. I was able to lower that to 54 though with the supplements.


----------



## kscar

jennymae222 said:


> Thanks ladies!
> iui went good this morning. Dh is feeling more optimistic about this one too so hopefully that helps lol this was probably the most uncomfortable one though. Now I have a five hour drive starting my trip with the mother in law. Gonna be a crampy ride lol I'm wondering if ibuprofen would be okay.. Idk I'm not one to like to take meds ever and I don't want it to hurt my chances.

Glad everything went smoothly and you are feeling more hopeful this round. 

Did you end up going to St. Louis yet?


----------



## fluterby429

Glad you and dh are more hopeful this round Jenny! Positivity goes a long way.


----------



## jennymae222

Yep made it to st Louis yesterday late afternoon :) weather was still gorgeous and we walked down to the union station. Had an awesome dinner and even got some pool time in. Anyone know if were supposed to stay out of hot tubs after iui? I didn't think about it til later but I heard its not good because heat can kill sperm?? I hope not :/


----------



## kscar

jennymae222 said:


> Yep made it to st Louis yesterday late afternoon :) weather was still gorgeous and we walked down to the union station. Had an awesome dinner and even got some pool time in. Anyone know if were supposed to stay out of hot tubs after iui? I didn't think about it til later but I heard its not good because heat can kill sperm?? I hope not :/

That is great! Sounds like you had a nice little break. 

I am not an expert on the hot tub aspect. I have read men shouldn't take hot baths and women shouldn't get their temperature too high at certain parts of pregnancy, but I don't know about the very very early stages. I wouldn't worry about it, because it would be at such an early stage.


----------



## ange0011

So I did it again and tested early. This time though, to my surprise, it was clearly positive at 9dpiui. This morning at 10dpiui, it was much darker and a digital said "pregnant" (from not pregnant yesterday, so I assumed things were progressing). I was so excited....and then I started bleeding 10 minutes later. I'm so annoyed right now with myself for testing early.


----------



## kscar

ange0011 said:


> So I did it again and tested early. This time though, to my surprise, it was clearly positive at 9dpiui. This morning at 10dpiui, it was much darker and a digital said "pregnant" (from not pregnant yesterday, so I assumed things were progressing). I was so excited....and then I started bleeding 10 minutes later. I'm so annoyed right now with myself for testing early.

Hmm...I don't really know what to say :(. Do you think it's chemical at this point? I think spotting is ok in early pregnancy, but if you are bleeding I am not sure. That must be so infuriating and confusing. Will your RE give you a blood test to confirm if your numbers are dropping or not? Keep us updated and I hope this is just normal spotting.

This happened last time too didn't it? I would definitely set up an appointment with your RE to discuss why this might be happening.

Sending lots of :hugs: your way.


----------



## ange0011

Thanks:) This did happen to me in my first pregnancy during the 8th week, but that one turned out to be a miscarriage. The second time I had a tiny, tiny bit during the 6th week and it was OK. I guess I just feel like it is way too early for it to be ok. The nurse called me back and said they will take a baseline blood test tomorrow to compare to next Thursday's numbers. I told her that I felt bad about taking the test too early and she laughed and said that most people do and not to worry about it but to prepare for it to be a chemical. I guess only time will tell and I am not a patient person...

How are you doing?


----------



## kscar

ange0011 said:


> Thanks:) This did happen to me in my first pregnancy during the 8th week, but that one turned out to be a miscarriage. The second time I had a tiny, tiny bit during the 6th week and it was OK. I guess I just feel like it is way too early for it to be ok. The nurse called me back and said they will take a baseline blood test tomorrow to compare to next Thursday's numbers. I told her that I felt bad about taking the test too early and she laughed and said that most people do and not to worry about it but to prepare for it to be a chemical. I guess only time will tell and I am not a patient person...
> 
> How are you doing?

Glad the nurse was understanding and I don't think you should feel bad. I would like to know what was happening. I really hope things turn out ok for you. I can't imagine how you might be feeling. All I know is I would be pretty anxious. 

I'm good. No symptoms and I honestly haven't had any time to think about the 2ww. I think I am at the point were I just expect it not to work haha. I haven't even been keeping track of how many dpiui I am. Now I am sure I will be a mess next week. I seem to stress more in the second week.


----------



## ange0011

The second week is definitely much harder! It seems like every day just drags while waiting for results. Keeping busy helps though. Not that I wouldn't have tested anyway, I always do no matter how many times I tell myself to relax, but the schools are on March Break here, so I haven't had much to keep my mind occupied with. Hopefully this time is it for you!


----------



## ClaireCath

Hi Girls, just checking in again! 

Jenny~ glad your IUI went well and yes 5 follies is a great number! Sending good vibes to you! Hot tubs I think are bad for spermies still inside him but other than that I'm not sure...
Krista~ Sorry to hear you had such a "clown" for a nurse. But that would be ironic if she was the one who gets it right? lol Oh and I'm not kicking your butt in the nutrition dept, there's no way I can completely give up dairy. I have cut right back though. Running alot right now and yoga in case I have to give up heavy exercise sometime soon.... DH passed the nicotine test with flying colors and did not run out to buy a pack as of yet! So Happy about that!!
Ange~ hope you get some good news soon! I can see how the second half of the TWW would be more draggy. Hoping that spring is around the corner for us here in the great white polar vortex!! I think I heard a robin this morning so that's a good sign!
My doc went straight to injectables due to my age. Success rates much higher than clomid or femura he says. But again, that's only in my case cuz i am older. Puregon to stimulate, orgalutran to stop oving too early and the hcg trigger shot. I start poking on Tuesday. I'm excited and staying positive for this!!!

Praying for a BFP on this thread soon!!
:dust:


----------



## fluterby429

Ange I'm so sorry. Do you take progesterone? 

Good luck Claire! I'll be doing Femera and injectables with hcg trigger and prog suppositories in a couple of weeks. I hope it works for you. I'm nervous about the process


----------



## ClaireCath

fluterby429 said:


> Ange I'm so sorry. Do you take progesterone?
> 
> Good luck Claire! I'll be doing Femera and injectables with hcg trigger and prog suppositories in a couple of weeks. I hope it works for you. I'm nervous about the process

Hey Fluterby! I'm a bit nervous too but actually the excitement is over riding nervousness. I'm very fortunate to have a DH who is totally supportive and will be doing injections for me (he always wanted to get into the medical field) lol The needles are very tiny and I do have a huge tattoo on my hip so I figure if I can handle hours of torture like that, I'm good to go. Try not to be too nervous, watch some videos on youtube if you get a chance, there are some on there that show how easy it is after awhile. Although, don't watch the Australian girl, she has a hard time and keeps saying how nervous she is!! Poke Poke Poke. I was like~~WHY did you post this?? to make us more nervous??!! hahaha
Anyway, rambling ...sorry. I'll keep you posted and I hope it works too! POSITIVE VIBES AND LOADS OF :dust:
:hugs:


----------



## kscar

ClaireCath, how did the injections go tonight? Hope all is well.

Ange, how are you holding up? 

Jenny, patiently waiting still? When can you test? 

Not much going on. I am so proud of myself for not poas just yet. I really want to, but I am going to hold off until tomorrow or Thursday. Saturday is my actual test date, but I like to test before af to lessen the blow. Fingers crossed she stays away and I am done with all this IUI stuff! 

I start watching a newborn next week for a friend until they can get him into daycare. It is only for 3 weeks, but will be some extra cash toward our trip in early June. I met him today and I was kind of concerned about how I would react, but I fell in love instantly. I told dh this 3 week sitting gig will either turn me off to babies or make me want one more and I can already tell after hanging with him today that it will most likely make the drive stronger. Things are going to be crazy though, because I have to push all of my clients off to the weekends for this short period of time, so I will be working 7 days a week!


----------



## ClaireCath

Oh Kscar...hanging with a newborn may be just what you need to get the juices flowing!! And yep, probably make the drive stronger, that makes total sense to me. First injection was last night, nothing to it. Like I said before, DH always wanted to get into the medical field, he is the furthest from nervous or hesitant about it at all. I just looked away just like when i get my blood drawn and it was over in 2 seconds. No biggie, honestly! I did have 2 whopping hot flashes in the middle of the night though...ugh. I had them on the clomid too, I guess that set aside any doubts that the injection actually went in! lol
I don't know if I'll be able to wait for the blood test after all this either. I think it makes sense what you said about POAS to lessen the blow. I guess we'll cross that bridge when we get there. Trying to take it all in stride. 
What's up with everyone else? Waiting? Testing? Loads of :dust: to us all!!!


----------



## ange0011

Glad the first injection went well ClaireCath! The side effects can be pretty annoying...

Good for you for holding out kscar! You are very patient. Looking forward to hearing your results:)

So I had a second blood test Monday and my levels look OK right now. They think the bleeding could have been from the progesterone irritating my cervix. Apparently that is quite common, so if any of you take that after your IUI, watch how far you inject it so you don't panic like me! Until my first ultrasound though, I'm trying not to get excited. We haven't told anyone...you ladies know before our parents do lol. I won't even let my husband talk about it to me right now. He tends to get really excited and wants to start planning everything, but I just want to make it through the next few weeks..


----------



## kscar

Ange, I am glad to hear that your numbers look good, but I understand not wanting to make a big fuss just yet. I too will be telling you ladies first if it happens for us. I actually plan on waiting to tell family when I am just past the 1st trimester. This will be easy to hide since I live so far from family. 

I held off from testing this morning, but I might break down and test sometime tonight. I feel more hopeful this round for some reason, but I also have moments of negativity. My heart says that this is it for us, but my brain keeps telling me it isn't very likely haha. Feeling confused and excited.


----------



## ange0011

It's good that you are staying so positive. I really hope this is it for you! How many days past IUI are you now? Are you having any symptoms?


----------



## kscar

ange0011 said:


> It's good that you are staying so positive. I really hope this is it for you! How many days past IUI are you now? Are you having any symptoms?

Only 11dpiui right now, so I probably should push testing off until tomorrow. I have had zero symptoms though.


----------



## ange0011

Oh that is a little early for symptoms. I keep thinking we're all further along in the month than we are. Time really seems to drag during all of this. I got the positive test 10 dpiui and was surprised because I wasn't feeling anything. In fact, the months that I was not pregnant, I had more "symptoms". Go figure. I will definitely be checking in tomorrow!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Ange YAY!! I hope things keep progressing. Super happy for you. 

Kscar hoping to see a Bfp From you soon :) FX'd 

Claire glad the injections went smooth

Arm 10 more days of BCP. Grrr this is taking foreeevvveeerrrr


----------



## kscar

Super bummed out today. I took a test this morning and of course it was a blinding negative. I don't know why I give myself hope just to get smacked in the face. I am almost certain I have endometriosis at this point. I can't think of any other reason why an iui wouldn't work if my tubes are open and dh is fine. I seriously don't think I can do any more iui's. I know I had said I was thinking about doing one or two more, but at this point I am done and ready to discuss ivf with my RE on Monday. I have read that iui isn't very successful for women with endo, but ivf is. My doctor doesn't want to do a laparoscopy to confirm endo, because she said it would be pointless and ivf would bypass the endo. I'm just concerned the endo would be creating low quality eggs. I have also read that women with endo produce less eggs for retrieval if they haven't had a lap done before ivf. Ugh....lots to think about.


----------



## ange0011

Thanks fluterby:) I hope the next week or so flies by for you!

So sorry kscar....that must be really tough to take. I really hope your doctor can you help you to make the right decision so you can finally move forward and get what you deserve.


----------



## kscar

Thanks Ange! I am already feeling better. I just went to the gym and pushed myself to the limit. I think that was a nice stress release. 

This truly is frustrating, but I am sure everything will turn out in the end. Now I just have to make a list of questions for my RE appointment on Monday.


----------



## fluterby429

Bummer!!! So sorry girl. I would write down all your ?'s and fire away at this point. You'll eventually figure everything out and end up with your baby. You are way more patient than I am. Big hugs to you


----------



## jennymae222

This third time is killing me. I test Monday and of course I don't feel anything. I'm just feeling so bitter. :( idk.. 
Just so frustrated and feel like no one around me really understands


----------



## kscar

Hang in there Jenny! You never know and my fingers are crossed that it works for you this time!


----------



## kscar

So my body is being quite evil today. This morning I had a little red in my cm, which I assumed meant af was here, but after that nothing the rest of the day! I never spot before af. I typically go straight to a heavy flow, so what is going on?!? I felt like I was dealing with the disappointing bfn's just fine until I got this glimmer of implantation hope. Please knock some sense back into my head ladies! Af is supposed to show tomorrow. Currently 14dpiui.


----------



## fluterby429

Hang in there girls.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hope it's implantation spotting. 

I did my 2nd iui yesterday. This time I'm achey all over today. Started progesterone pessaries this time -so I was warned by the nurse not to symptom spot so I'm going try to remember that.


----------



## kscar

Best of luck lazydaisys!

I started af today so the spotting was just a false alarm. I never spot before af so that was weird, but maybe it was because of the clomid. 

Meeting with the RE tomorrow to discuss IVF. I am pretty certain I am finished with iui's and ready to move onto IVF. It is going to be hard to give up the control issue I have for the next couple of months, but I think dh and I need a break from ttc. I am hoping we can do IVF in June or July.


----------



## fluterby429

kscar clomid caused my period to do weird things and spotting was one of them. If my IUI doesn't work we will do IVF in June/July as well. 

I have to call tomorrow to see about the blood draw. Idk if I need the to email the doctor for an Rx or if I can just go to the lab and have it done since I'm self pay. I'll have to do it by Tuesday if I want the results to be back in time. At that point I'll just stop the bcp sine my level will be what it will be at that point and the sooner AF will get here the sooner I can start and maybe not miss a wedding that is out of town bc of IUI day.


----------



## kscar

fluterby429 said:


> kscar clomid caused my period to do weird things and spotting was one of them. If my IUI doesn't work we will do IVF in June/July as well.
> 
> I have to call tomorrow to see about the blood draw. Idk if I need the to email the doctor for an Rx or if I can just go to the lab and have it done since I'm self pay. I'll have to do it by Tuesday if I want the results to be back in time. At that point I'll just stop the bcp sine my level will be what it will be at that point and the sooner AF will get here the sooner I can start and maybe not miss a wedding that is out of town bc of IUI day.

Good luck Fluterby! Hopefully you can plan your iui date around the wedding. It is really frustrating how much assisted conception gets in the way of things. I am concerned about starting IVF in the summer because I have a lot of weddings to shoot and I can't cancel on a bride because I need to do an egg retrieval or whatever they need. I really don't want to push it off until next winter either. I have weddings booked up through December 2014 :(


----------



## fluterby429

that would be make it difficult. Everything that goes into it is so time sensitive/consuming. I have wedding I'm in July as well so I'll have to plan around that as well....grrrr


----------



## ClaireCath

Krista, sorry girl. Bummed for you...but I bet you felt alot better after a great workout. It somehow manages to release the tension eh? I think taking a break from it may be just the ticket for you two. Don't you have a lovely cruise coming up? This is such an all consuming process, I know when we went to Jamaica last month I felt so much better about everything and didn't even think about TTC at all. The mental break was awesome, and came back with a better attitude about it all I think. Now, even back in the whirlwind, I feel relatively calm...
Jenny, hang in there. Sending good vibes to you! Fluterby, when did you say you were going to be doing the injections? It's no biggie really. My side effects have been minimal, a little bloated, a little moody, headache the first couple days...but all in all, not bad.
Anyway, afm, My day 7 scan showed 3 follies~ 7,7 and 6 mm. Tech said that was good, and 3 is a great number("you don't want to be another Jon and Kate right?") increased my stims a bit these last two nights so hopefully they've grown. I have been doing the acupuncture, fertility yoga, castor oil packs, clean diet. I believe I'm doing all i can do on my end so we will leave it in destiny's(and the DR's. lol) after that! Take care ladies!! Have a lovely day, I'll be checking in soon! :hugs:


----------



## jennymae222

That's awesome you have a bunch of weddings this summer! I'm just starting into photography, I've always loved it as a hobby until my friends started giving my name out lol now I do a bunch more. Do you mind if I ask what type of camera and lens you use? :) I always love any recommendations since I'm in the market for a new camera. I've always had Nikon though


----------



## kscar

jennymae222 said:


> That's awesome you have a bunch of weddings this summer! I'm just starting into photography, I've always loved it as a hobby until my friends started giving my name out lol now I do a bunch more. Do you mind if I ask what type of camera and lens you use? :) I always love any recommendations since I'm in the market for a new camera. I've always had Nikon though

I use the Canon 5d Mark iii as my main camera and the Canon 60d as my back up. I use various lenses to achieve different looks. Mostly the 50mm and 85mm for portraits. I like the 35mm for more artsy stuff and the 24-70mm for weddings. 

I don't know much about Nikons since I started shooting with a Canon film camera when I was 11 haha! I never tried any other brands since, but Nikons are nice cameras from what I hear and many many professionals use them.


----------



## kscar

ClaireCath said:


> Krista, sorry girl. Bummed for you...but I bet you felt alot better after a great workout. It somehow manages to release the tension eh? I think taking a break from it may be just the ticket for you two. Don't you have a lovely cruise coming up? This is such an all consuming process, I know when we went to Jamaica last month I felt so much better about everything and didn't even think about TTC at all. The mental break was awesome, and came back with a better attitude about it all I think. Now, even back in the whirlwind, I feel relatively calm...
> Jenny, hang in there. Sending good vibes to you! Fluterby, when did you say you were going to be doing the injections? It's no biggie really. My side effects have been minimal, a little bloated, a little moody, headache the first couple days...but all in all, not bad.
> Anyway, afm, My day 7 scan showed 3 follies~ 7,7 and 6 mm. Tech said that was good, and 3 is a great number("you don't want to be another Jon and Kate right?") increased my stims a bit these last two nights so hopefully they've grown. I have been doing the acupuncture, fertility yoga, castor oil packs, clean diet. I believe I'm doing all i can do on my end so we will leave it in destiny's(and the DR's. lol) after that! Take care ladies!! Have a lovely day, I'll be checking in soon! :hugs:

Thanks ClairCath. I think I am taking this failure a lot better than most other months. I am actually really excited to have my life back for a few months and not think about ttc. 

I just talked with my RE today and we are getting things in order for IVF. She gave me a massive packet to go over and sign wavers and such. We also have to attend a shots class, talk with financial planner, psychologist appointment and physicals. There is a wait for IVF so my RE said it is good we are wanting to start IVF in the summer, because the wait is so long. I have a good feeling that IVF will be our ticket to that bfp. It stinks we have to go down this route, but I am so thankful that the technology is available to us.

Glad to hear your injections are going well and you are keeping that positive attitude! Wishing you all the best!


----------



## fluterby429

Claire I go tomorrow for my blood draw to make sure my testosterone level went Dow enough. Them it's just waiting on AF. My last BCP is Sat but I'm wondering if I stop earlier it'll make AF come a little earlier. I'm trying to not miss a wedding. So femera should start sometime next week and injections probably next weekend


----------



## kscar

How is everyone doing? Hope all is well!


----------



## fluterby429

Just waiting on the results


----------



## ClaireCath

All good here...2 follies growing nicely. Up to 15 and 15.9 a third around 6ish. I hope two is good enough. Doc says i'm right on pace with where I should be so....he's thinking IUI Tuesday at this point. I believe I'll have one more scan to measure then trigger possibly Sunday night. 
Other than feeling like a human pin cushion, a little bruising some spots and tired I am doing good.
Kscar, glad you are keeping a positive attitude about the IVF and yes, It is a bonus that we have these technologies to help us on our quests! Enjoy your break hun, you deserve it. Fluterby, still waiting? I stopped the BC pill exactly when the doc said to, I figure he's the expert so I will keep to his schedule. LOL And seriously don't be nervous about the injections. After a couple times it will seem like nothing.
have a great day ladies!:hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

I was only on the birth control to lower the testosterone so past the point of the blood draw there was no reason for it. I took it Wed night still. I didn't take it last night only bc I fell asleep. I was just going to finish it out. It was only until Sat anyway but oh well. 

Hope everyone has a fabulous weekend


----------



## ange0011

Two follicles is great ClaireCath! Hope everything goes smoothly Tuesday:)

When do you start your injections fluterby? You must be getting excited after all the waiting you have done!


----------



## ClaireCath

Thanks Ange. How are things with you?


----------



## fluterby429

Yay for 2!!! 

My results are in. Free T is <.15 and total is 33. Needed to be 45 or under so I'm good to go. Just waiting on AF now


----------



## ange0011

That is awesome fluterby! I bet you have never been so excited for AF in your life:) 

I am doing OK...trying not to think about things too much. Must sound a little crazy eh?


----------



## ClaireCath

fluterby429 said:


> Yay for 2!!!
> 
> My results are in. Free T is <.15 and total is 33. Needed to be 45 or under so I'm good to go. Just waiting on AF now

Fluterby those numbers are great! WooHoo! Bring on AF. LOL I hope this is going to be your month! 
My follies were up to 21 and 19 yesterday and doc wanted to give them one more day of growth so....TONIGHT WE TRIGGER! IUI WED. morning! I also have 2 more around 7 but he's saying those won't come into play. Numbers are all good and with DH totally quitting smoking his ":spermy: :spermy: :spermy: should be excellent! I'm curious to see that result actually. His numbers were good even before he quit so....
Have a great day all! 
:dust:


----------



## fluterby429

Yay Claire!!! FX'd for you. An exciting time. 

I started spotting and cramping this morning, so idk if I should call and tell them or wait for tomorrow to call it CD1. I usually never spot I just start so I'm confused


----------



## fluterby429

Well they threw me for a $305 curve ball at my appointment. That pissed me off. I have no idea how much this array of meds is going to cost today. On the upside my right ovary has 4 follicles and left has one so I'm in good shape there. Femera pills start Thur and Gonal-F injections start Saturday. U/S on the 12th with trigger hcg if all goes well and then IUI will be 14th. Blood hcg check on the 28th (day before my bday so I'm hoping for a present )


----------



## fluterby429

I'm about to blow up. I'm so upset. These meds are $575. I still have to pay $198 u/a fee then $400 for the IUI. We were originally quoted $400 IUI, $198 u/s and $298 in meds. I've already spent just about that much today and still have $600 to go. I want to send him an unpleasant email but I'd be worried he'd botch my IUI or something. I had to take the $ out of the IVF fund. I'm just beside myself. I don't understand why this is so difficult for me. $871 spent just today! He quoted me $700-800 total.


----------



## ange0011

Wow- that is expensive, especially when you are not expecting it. Sorry this is becoming so frustrating for you:(


----------



## fluterby429

After spending $871 today with $800 more to go my 14 yr old son took two of my Femera pills by accident thinking it was his antibiotics that I also filled today. He's going to be fine but will have high T levels for a couple of days....shew BUT now I have to buy two more pills. Grrrr. This was supposed to be a happy day and now it has ben stressful


----------



## fluterby429

I was in the worst mood yesterday. The doctor called an entire new script in. I guess I'm not picking it up bc that's almost another $100 and I only need two pills. this is so screwed up


----------



## kscar

I've missed a lot! Been super busy, plus not much going on in the ttc department. I think I should be ovulating soon, but I am debating if I should use opk tests or not this month. I kind of think I need to take a complete break, but at the same time I want some control and there is a little part of me wanting to remain hopeful that we can do it the old fashioned way. 

I've been waiting to get a call back from the IVF financial advisor for almost a week now. I can't do anything until they call me back. They said it would be up to 3 business days. I think I will be calling them tomorrow to see what is up. After I get this call I then have to take a shots class, go through a physical, genetics testing, see a psychologist and another official ivf consultation where we sign waivers and such. I'm kind of worried to see the psychologist. I have currently been seeing one for about a year now and was recently given a possible diagnosis of bipolar II. They still aren't sure if it is depression or bipolar. I guess I am on the border. The only mania symptom I exhibit is going days without any sleep, but I think that is due to stress. They put me on antidepressants to treat my depression, but I guess the antidepressants can cause mania in people with bipolar so this is a trial run. So far I have done just fine and I really hope that I just have depression and it isn't the bipolar diagnosis, but I am concerned about the infertility clinics psych exam. I hope they don't find me unfit to go through IVF. I can get very depressed about our infertility. 

Fluterby, I am so sorry you are having such a difficult time. I would be in a bad mood too. I can't believe how expensive all these treatments are. It really is a shame that only a handful of states require infertility treatment coverage. Hopefully things smooth out and fall into place for you. 

ClaireCath, that is such good news and I am wishing you all the best. 

Jenny, How are you doing?


----------



## fluterby429

Bipolar II is the lesser of the bipolar diagnosis and is pretty treatable from what I understand (I've taken some psych classes lol) plus I have a cousin with severe bipolar. She won't take her meds so she's a mess. Sounds like to me you may just have stress or anxiety disorder. It might take a few months to get your correct dose. I've had anxiety and depression issues and been medicated for it at certain points and it did help. Just be yourself, I'm sure they understand that TTC is stressful especially once you get to IVF.


----------



## ClaireCath

Fluterby, that sucks! The added stress of financial concerns doesn't help us much in the de-stressing dept. I completely understand. I hope things fall into place for you soon and the quotes you get are actually accurate in the future!
Kscar...Glad you are taking a little break. Try not to be nervous about the psyche eval. etc. Fluterby is right, just be yourself. The stigma of BP or anxiety issues are lessening i believe as society and esp the medical community become more aware. We have some experience with the BP issue, PM me if you want more details or want to vent ok? I have a different opinons on how psychiatrists and the pharmaceutical companies work hand in hand and over-medicate, but that's just me....
I'm sure everything will go fine for you if you can take it one day at a time.  I'm really rooting for you kiddo!! Try the yoga or mediation to calm your mind. It takes a while to get the hang of it but really helps to keep racing thoughts down. AFM, our IUI was Wed. All went well, DH's numbers were awesome, and now we wait!! I am totally waiting for the blood test, I wouldn't trust the stick if I pee on it anyway. LOL
Any news from anyone else?


----------



## fluterby429

FX'd Claire this is it for you


----------



## kscar

I'm pretty certain I don't have bipolar, but was freaked when they said it could be a possibility so they wanted to keep a close eye on me when taking antidepressants. Bipolar runs in my family and I have seen how bad it can get and don't think I am anywhere near that level. I do have trouble sleeping (I have gone 3 days without sleeping at a time), but I am certain it is from anxiety and stress. I am sure this psych evaluation is more for us to learn how to cope with the stress of ivf and hopefully not an evaluation of my mental state! I would say I have been depressed for about 15 years now. I was on medication a long time ago, but went off of it and tried to eat better and exercise. That seemed to help my mood for a short period of time, but since we started ttc I have had a major relapse. I have only been on the antidepressant for about a month, but I feel it is helping. If anything it has a placebo effect haha! Plus the fact that spring should be right around the corner is helping. 

I don't like taking medication if I can help myself by another means, but I have been seeing my therapist for about a year and she agreed she wanted me to work through my issues with the therapy, but this past winter I just broke down and told her I have to go on meds. I am really happy I have done so at this point. 

ClairCath I am so excited for you and hope this iui works for you!


----------



## ClaireCath

kscar said:


> I'm pretty certain I don't have bipolar, but was freaked when they said it could be a possibility so they wanted to keep a close eye on me when taking antidepressants. Bipolar runs in my family and I have seen how bad it can get and don't think I am anywhere near that level. I do have trouble sleeping (I have gone 3 days without sleeping at a time), but I am certain it is from anxiety and stress. I am sure this psych evaluation is more for us to learn how to cope with the stress of ivf and hopefully not an evaluation of my mental state! I would say I have been depressed for about 15 years now. I was on medication a long time ago, but went off of it and tried to eat better and exercise. That seemed to help my mood for a short period of time, but since we started ttc I have had a major relapse. I have only been on the antidepressant for about a month, but I feel it is helping. If anything it has a placebo effect haha! Plus the fact that spring should be right around the corner is helping.
> 
> I don't like taking medication if I can help myself by another means, but I have been seeing my therapist for about a year and she agreed she wanted me to work through my issues with the therapy, but this past winter I just broke down and told her I have to go on meds. I am really happy I have done so at this point.
> 
> ClairCath I am so excited for you and hope this iui works for you!

I totally understand hun! You have to do what works for you, and yes, SPRING being here (almost) will certainly help! And thanks, I am excited too, thinking positive thoughts. At the very least I know i have done and am doing all I can for this little bean to stick. The rest is in a higher power's hands and when it is meant to be it will come. I am just impatient! lol Take care girls, sorry fluterby i forgot...you are starting injections this weekend?


----------



## Emi_Mo

Hey ladies!

I realize this thread has been going for quite awhile but I'm trying to find some buddies for encouragement. It sounds like I am in a similar place as many of you. 

TTC #1 for 14 months now. Have previously done 4 cycles of Clomid due to irregular cycle and got 4 BFNs. Took a break and went back to naturally trying with acupuncture. 

I am now on CD 8 and back on Clomid. Schedule for an ultrasound on Saturday to measure/look for follicles and then hopefully move forward with trigger shot and IUI. I'm anxious and excited. Clomid has me feeling like a hot mess - hot flashes, insomnia, crazy emotions. Hoping for IUI one to be a success. Thinking about you girls!


----------



## ClaireCath

Emi_Mo said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I realize this thread has been going for quite awhile but I'm trying to find some buddies for encouragement. It sounds like I am in a similar place as many of you.
> 
> TTC #1 for 14 months now. Have previously done 4 cycles of Clomid due to irregular cycle and got 4 BFNs. Took a break and went back to naturally trying with acupuncture.
> 
> I am now on CD 8 and back on Clomid. Schedule for an ultrasound on Saturday to measure/look for follicles and then hopefully move forward with trigger shot and IUI. I'm anxious and excited. Clomid has me feeling like a hot mess - hot flashes, insomnia, crazy emotions. Hoping for IUI one to be a success. Thinking about you girls!

Hi Emi and welcome! Good luck with your journey, let us know how you make out at the ultrasound!:flower:


----------



## fluterby429

Welcome and good luck!!!

I called the pharmacist about the two pills. She said she WOHKD change my Rx and I could buy those. So went to pick those up yesterday. Paid the 10 dollars and change but it was the entire Rx of 10 pills in the bottle when I got home with 2 refills. Idk. Oh well I got my meds I needed. 

One week from today is IUI eeekkk


----------



## kscar

Welcome Emi and wishing you the best with this upcoming IUI!

Fluterby I am glad to hear your doctor is rewriting your prescription for the two pills. That must be a huge relief. I guess now you have some extras left over in case something else happens. Good luck! 

So I finally got everything schedule for our IVF. I am getting very excited! Also thanks ladies for the kind words. I am also excited that my indoor bulbs have started sprouting! I need to see some green. This winter has been brutal!


----------



## fluterby429

I bet you're going to be successful at IVF :)


----------



## ClaireCath

Hi girls. Krista, that's great that you have everything set up for IVF. When will it be? Are you still going to be able to chill for a bit before it happens? And AGREED this never ending winter may have finally ended! I see some things poking out in my garden that are green too!! lol
Fluterby~~ so it's Monday for you then? Good luck and loads of :dust: to you!! How are the injections going for you?
I'm in the middle of the longest 2ww. LOL Taking the progesterone pills 3x day and estrace(not orally) sorry if tmi. Waiiiiiiiiiiiiiiting. I fel ok. a bit emotional/bitchy/tired but being pumped full of hormones will do that obviously. No spotting, which I was hoping for... maybe a sign of implantation, but I know not everyone gets that. Tomorrow is day 28 of this cycle , which in a normal cycle would be the day AF arrives( I don't feel she is coming) but being that this was all controlled and I didn't ovulate til day 18, will i go 2 weeks from there? Confusing...by the time I get my bloodtest next Thurs it will be Day 33. 
Well, as always, I am trying to take it all in stride.
Have a great day all!! :hugs:


----------



## kscar

We most likely will start IVF in June or July, but that depends on if they have openings. So 3 cycles to rest! I am currently in the 2ww as well, but not very hopeful since this was all on our own. Maybe we will be one of those lucky couples that get pregnant right before ivf!?! 

I think everybody is different, but when I did my IUIs and triggered af would start exactly 14 days after the trigger, but I was also on clomid. It may be different if you are on injections. Hang in there. The 2ww is the worst, but I really hope this works for you!


----------



## fluterby429

Claire you'll more than likely have a delayed period. Hopefully not one at all ;)

Kscar hopefully you are one of the "lucky" ones. We plan on IVF late July. 

HELP! I had my scan this morning. I had 3 BIG follies. 25, 27 and 21. The nurse said they could be cyst but no way of knowing. Waiting on a call from the doctor. She said we may IUI tomorrow. Idk if I should. What if they are all cyst? Any suggestions or experience?


----------



## kscar

fluterby429 said:


> Claire you'll more than likely have a delayed period. Hopefully not one at all ;)
> 
> Kscar hopefully you are one of the "lucky" ones. We plan on IVF late July.
> 
> HELP! I had my scan this morning. I had 3 BIG follies. 25, 27 and 21. The nurse said they could be cyst but no way of knowing. Waiting on a call from the doctor. She said we may IUI tomorrow. Idk if I should. What if they are all cyst? Any suggestions or experience?

I don't know what to tell you. Why do they think they are cysts? I doubt they would all be cysts after the meds you have taken. Hopefully your doctor will be able to give you good advice. 

Best wishes!


----------



## fluterby429

The doctor said he feels it's fine. So trigger tonight and IUI Monday. The nurse said that sometimes they over mature or become cyst when they are that large. Internet has conflicting info on size. Most said 20-30 mm was good. Idk. I'm kinda bummed


----------



## fluterby429

He had over 20 million (that's all they look for) and over 90% motility. So it looks good! A little crampy


----------



## ClaireCath

Kscar. That would be AWESOME if you were "one of those couples" lol Good luck and enjoy these 3 months of just letting nature take it's course. Wishing you all the best in all things my friend! Fluterby, not sure about those cysts/follicles but if the doc said it was a go, it must be ok! Take it easy the next two weeks! I am nearing the end of my long wait. Wasn't feeling anxious but now blood test is so close i am a bit...
Symptoms...... Boobs seems bigger, heavier. Moody, tired. Lower back is sore. Also last night I had a road map of blue veins very prominent the whole length of my arms and some on chest. weird. No cramping or spotting. Like I said I would not have a clue if these are pregnancy symptoms or side effects from hormones(estrace and prometrium until blood test Thursday). I peed in my little dixie cup this a.m. but am waiting for DH to wake up before I do the dropper test(cheapie from dollar store) I am expecting nothing but found it in the cupboard so.....
Today is CD31, but only 13 Days past IUI so I gues I am not really "late" yet. 

Huge hugs girls :dust: to us all!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Woohoo Claire. Super excited for you. 

I've read that some say my follie says could
Be cysts and some say they are good size because I took femera. I've read that clomid and femera cause larger follicles than gondatropins alone. I even read this medical study that said with femera, my size of follicles and the mm of my lining that it was optimal. Idk. I think my small one is good no matter what, so hopefully it took. It makes me sad to think we wasted all that time and $ to be over mature for all of them


----------



## ClaireCath

Did a clearblue digital this morning even though I said I wasn't going to. BFN and now I am bummed. Blood test tomorrow. Trying to get the pity party over in a hurry. :-(


----------



## kscar

ClaireCath said:


> Did a clearblue digital this morning even though I said I wasn't going to. BFN and now I am bummed. Blood test tomorrow. Trying to get the pity party over in a hurry. :-(

Sorry to hear about the bfn. Maybe you will still have a surprise tomorrow, but if not at least you are letting yourself down easy. I think getting bfn's prior to af gradually lessens the blow. 

Hang in there! Sending :hugs: your way!


----------



## kscar

I haven't had much going on recently in the ttc department. Still in our 2ww of a natural cycle, but I am certain it didn't work. I have been super sick the past two days. I think I might have food poisoning or something. I went to bed at 8pm last night and woke up around 8am! I hope this passes soon! 

I also just found out a good friend is pregnant and I have been pretty down on myself because of that. I want to have a surprise and feel that joy, but I need to get over that dream. At least when we do ivf we will get pictures of the embryos. Who gets to see what they looked like as a 5 cell embryo!


----------



## fluterby429

Aww Claire I'm sorry sweetie. You never know though. 

Kscar it is a really cool thing to be able to see baby from start to finish. Never really thought of it that way 

Afm forgot to take the prog suppository last night. Oops. I'm sure one day isn't a big deal


----------



## kscar

fluterby429 said:


> Aww Claire I'm sorry sweetie. You never know though.
> 
> Kscar it is a really cool thing to be able to see baby from start to finish. Never really thought of it that way
> 
> Afm forgot to take the prog suppository last night. Oops. I'm sure one day isn't a big deal

I doubt missing one pill will make any difference. Women who conceive naturally don't take it. I doubt it would be any different.


----------



## ClaireCath

Thanks girls and yes that is a good way to think of it..seeing baby start to finish! I'm hanging in and will keep you posted on blood results. Fluterby, I agree with Krista. I wouldn't worry about missing just one. Sending you good vibes! :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

during sex last night it was uncomfortable at times. When he'd hit my cervix it was slightly painful. I'm scared it's cyst. DH called the nurse this morning while I was still sleeping. She said she can't guarantee that it's not cyst but more than likely tenderness from ovulation due to meds. Idk if I buy that


----------



## kscar

I was very tender because of the clomid I was taking, but I tend to always be kind of tender around ovulation. I have pretty painful ovulation and periods :(

Try not to be too anxious. I know that is easy to say. I am trying to do the same at the moment.


----------



## ClaireCath

I agree with Krista, try not to read too much into it and take it as it comes. Yes easier said than done, just go day to day and see what it is. Definitely could be from the meds.
In my world, bfn on the bloodtest but we will do another cycle right away. I am not even close to throwing in the towel. Big hugs girls. xo:hugs:


----------



## kscar

Sorry ClaireCath :hugs:

They say most of the time it takes multiple iui cycles before a bfp. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way for iui cycle #2!


----------



## kscar

Do you ladies use reddit at all? I am addicted, but I recently started going to the subreddit group r/infertility and I read nearly every post and can really relate in a lot of ways. I just haven't had the courage to post yet. Just thought I would share if you were looking for more support or just to read what other ladies journeys are. I also enjoy some of the more comical stuff that pops up on there. 

Here is an good example I read today. https://www.reddit.com/r/infertility/comments/1uxl4o/getting_pregnant_is_like_going_on_vacation_via/ 

This was added a while ago, but I found it funny https://www.someecards.com/2014/02/04/honest-facebook-baby-picture-reactions-funny


----------



## fluterby429

Good luck on your next IUI Claire

K never heard of it. Gonna give it a read


----------



## ClaireCath

kscar said:


> Sorry ClaireCath :hugs:
> 
> They say most of the time it takes multiple iui cycles before a bfp. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way for iui cycle #2!

Thanks hun, that's what the nurse said too. "don't worry, we'll gwt you there. It rarely works on the first try" so ya, I am still hopeful! She made me feel much better actually. All the staff there is very caring I find, and that helps.:thumbup:


----------



## ClaireCath

kscar said:


> Do you ladies use reddit at all? I am addicted, but I recently started going to the subreddit group r/infertility and I read nearly every post and can really relate in a lot of ways. I just haven't had the courage to post yet. Just thought I would share if you were looking for more support or just to read what other ladies journeys are. I also enjoy some of the more comical stuff that pops up on there.
> 
> Here is an good example I read today. https://www.reddit.com/r/infertility/comments/1uxl4o/getting_pregnant_is_like_going_on_vacation_via/
> 
> This was added a while ago, but I found it funny https://www.someecards.com/2014/02/04/honest-facebook-baby-picture-reactions-funny

I never heard of it either but will check it out for sure. It's always good to keep your sense of humor during the more stressful moments!!


----------



## ClaireCath

LMFAO Kscar!! The facebook one was hilarious!!! I have sooooooo wanted to post comments like this on peoples' walls when they are over sharing about their new baby! I have also promised myself NEVER to do this because I may be hurting someone's feelings inadvertently. Also made sure to tell DH, if you see me doing this PULL IN THE REINS!! WHOAAAAA! Hahahaha thanks for the chuckle! ;-)


----------



## kscar

I love how the infertile friend is holding a dog in her profile pic haha! That is me! Any of you ladies have pets? I have a dauchshund/terrier mix.


----------



## fluterby429

I have a dog, two ferrets and a African Sulcata tortoise

Here is a pic of my last three days of testing out the trigger. I'm annoyed that it's 9 days after and it's still in my system
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kscar

That is a long time. I think mine was out of my system after about 6 days. 

So af arrived last Friday. Two days early. I am never early, so I think my body is a little wonky after 3 iui rounds. I actually wasn't bummed that this natural cycle didn't work, because it was expected. Ready to start IVF asap!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Hey, I've been hovering after my first iui after christmas which seems ages ago. My second in march failed as well. On to 3rd iui in May. Loved the link too, especially the Facebook one. I fee like I'm on that shitty plane journey, it's so accurate. Xx


----------



## fluterby429

welcome lazeydaisy! Sorry about your failed iui cycles but hey 3rd charm could be the charm! Good Luck!

K - bummer about AF but IVF is going to be so exciting!!!


----------



## kscar

Lazydaisys said:


> Hey, I've been hovering after my first iui after christmas which seems ages ago. My second in march failed as well. On to 3rd iui in May. Loved the link too, especially the Facebook one. I fee like I'm on that shitty plane journey, it's so accurate. Xx

Sorry to hear your past 2 iui cycles failed, but keep positive for this 3rd one. 

I thought the plane analogy was perfect for what I have been feeling throughout this journey. I just hope I get to my destination soon! 

:dust: for all of us ladies!


----------



## fluterby429

Progesterone level came back at a low 11...feeling really doubtful now. Have to up the suppositories to two a night ugh!!!


----------



## kscar

I am not really sure what the progesterone levels mean since I never had mine checked, but keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## fluterby429

I keep reading it needs to be above 15 for a medicated cycle


----------



## fluterby429

Last night I had the tiny of tiniest red fleck on the tp along with light pink cm (or progesterone cream). I freaked out, but nothing since


----------



## ClaireCath

2 Cats here...they are my fur babies for sure. Hi Lazydaisies, good luck to you dear with #3! I am onto IUI #2 end of May. He's got me on BC for now intil we start up again. I thought we would go right in and try again now but that's just the way this office does it. I think with injectables it may be best to take a month in between so your body can reset. So :sex: just for fun this month! YAY! That and just trying to take care of my health, eat cleaner, run etc... Fluterby, I never even tested the trigger out, I would have made myself POAS cray cray so I just waited til the end to test. Hope this is your month! And Kscar, my friend, sounds like your attitude is spot on. hang in there! IVF soon come. ;-) Loads of :dust: to us all!! Can't wait for a :bfp: on here!! :hugs:


----------



## ClaireCath

fluterby429 said:


> Last night I had the tiny of tiniest red fleck on the tp along with light pink cm (or progesterone cream). I freaked out, but nothing since

I'm not sure about the progesterone levels either. I actually did not have any blood work during the 2ww so...sorry no help here. just go by dr's orders I suppose. Could the speck have been IB? What day are you?


----------



## fluterby429

I was 9dpiui last night.


----------



## kscar

Fluterby, I hate to get your hopes up, but it could be IB. The 2ww is the worst, but you are almost to the end. When do you go in for beta or do they just want you to take a test at home? 

ClaireCath, I am pretty sure that is how they do injectables with bcp. I am supposed to take bcp soon before we start IVF. I have read the bcp resets your system and improves chances.


----------



## fluterby429

Still nothing since last night and I've checked several times. I'm not trying to get my hopes up but I'm not going to lie, since it hasn't come back I'm hopeful. However, I had a negative test today at 10dpiui on a Walmart $.88 test. I'm supposed to test on Monday 4/28 and call the office


----------



## kscar

10dpiui is still too early I think. Some women are lucky and get bfps early, but I think it is best to test between 12 and 14 days.


----------



## fluterby429

I'm out. Started spotting quite a bit of pink at 11dpiui


----------



## kscar

Bummer. Sorry to hear, but maybe you can start your next cycle a bit earlier? What iui cycle was this?


----------



## fluterby429

This is my first. I emailed the re and he said take hpt. I told him it was negative but no reply. I didn't use the progesterone last night and the dang spotting stopped. So I put some in this morning. Ugh. I'm just ready to start over


----------



## ClaireCath

Oh Honey, I'm sorry. Don't feel sad... Or feel sad for a bit, then right back on the horse!! My first was a bust too. :-( Just try not to let it get you down. I am praying for all of us that this is our year...IUI, IVF, Back to natural...whatever it takes!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ClaireCath

kscar said:


> Fluterby, I hate to get your hopes up, but it could be IB. The 2ww is the worst, but you are almost to the end. When do you go in for beta or do they just want you to take a test at home?
> 
> ClaireCath, I am pretty sure that is how they do injectables with bcp. I am supposed to take bcp soon before we start IVF. I have read the bcp resets your system and improves chances.

Yep...I think that's how it works too. So, this month I am just back at the gym, started running outside. YAY! It's FINALLY warm enough. Trying to drop a lil winter weight. I have been eating well but the scale is barely budging. Probably from all these darn hormones. UGH. Oh well, feeling fine, I'll just tone up what I have to work with and screw the water weight. LOL I need a few more funnies like that Infertile Friend one. If I find a haha on that site, I'll be sure to share. Take care girlies! xo


----------



## ClaireCath

https://likes.com/comedy/pregnancy-photo-fails?page=6

Pregnancy photo fails! Can we make a pact here and now never to do a photo like this when we are preggers? Some of them are just creepy and weird but this one really made me go WTF!!?? LOL


----------



## fluterby429

Lol that is almost disturbing


----------



## kscar

ClaireCath said:


> https://likes.com/comedy/pregnancy-photo-fails?page=6
> 
> Pregnancy photo fails! Can we make a pact here and now never to do a photo like this when we are preggers? Some of them are just creepy and weird but this one really made me go WTF!!?? LOL

omg!! Photographing pregnant women is not easy, but I would never do something like that with a client lol! Maternity photos are my least favorite and I think the hardest. Most women want them when they are ready to pop and I tell them to do it earlier like 7 months, because when you are at the end I think you just look uncomfortable and the camera adds like 10 pounds. Lol! I totally just took this post to another place, but the photo reminded me of my job and what not to do!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Lol! So funny. I think a 7 month cute bump is the way forward. Just a normal snap. My friend had some very strange ones of her and her boyfriend and they are up in her living room:-/ 

If I ever get a bump I'm going to keep it all to myself. Xx


----------



## Lazydaisys

The bunny one with the man looking up between her legs eeewww. Xx


----------



## ClaireCath

Lazydaisys said:


> The bunny one with the man looking up between her legs eeewww. Xx

Lmao! I know right? Or the weird tattoo of the fetus on her belly...Wtf!!??


----------



## fluterby429

We were approved for the compassionate care program for 75% off of meds but none of the meds I was Rx'd are included. I emailed the dr. And asked to switch back to gonal-f and he said ok to call the nurse in the morning. I also asked to be monitored earlier but he didn't say anything about that. I'm going to ask her in the morning so my follicles got so big last time


----------



## kscar

fluterby429 said:


> We were approved for the compassionate care program for 75% off of meds but none of the meds I was Rx'd are included. I emailed the dr. And asked to switch back to gonal-f and he said ok to call the nurse in the morning. I also asked to be monitored earlier but he didn't say anything about that. I'm going to ask her in the morning so my follicles got so big last time

That is great Fluterby! Glad your doctor is willing to work with you and hopefully they can figure out why your follicles were large last cycle.


----------



## kscar

Well I gave in and used an opk today. I can feel ovulation coming on and I couldn't resist. I assume I will ovulate in the next few days sometime. I'm so excited to go to our big IVF consultation day next Monday. It can't come soon enough. I just want to know when we will be doing IVF so I can plan my summer around it.


----------



## fluterby429

K I'm so excited for you!!!

I called and got my meds changed to save some $ and asked for my scan to be on cd11 instead of 13. It wasn't my nurse but the lady at the desk and she acted like it was no big deal and changed it all. Hope it's ok :-/


----------



## kscar

fluterby429 said:


> K I'm so excited for you!!!
> 
> I called and got my meds changed to save some $ and asked for my scan to be on cd11 instead of 13. It wasn't my nurse but the lady at the desk and she acted like it was no big deal and changed it all. Hope it's ok :-/

Glad you were able to get things changed around. I think it might be good to go in a bit earlier since your follicles were large last time.


----------



## ClaireCath

fluterby429 said:


> K I'm so excited for you!!!
> 
> I called and got my meds changed to save some $ and asked for my scan to be on cd11 instead of 13. It wasn't my nurse but the lady at the desk and she acted like it was no big deal and changed it all. Hope it's ok :-/

I'm glad you were able to get the meds changed...do they only monitor you on that day? With my Doc, I am there for the ultrasounds Day 3,7, then every other day until he tells me to do the trigger. It's like I live there for a week! He monitors very closely, changes the doses as necessary but I suppose that has something to do with the higher dosage of puergon I take....Good luck this month hun! xo


----------



## ClaireCath

kscar said:


> Well I gave in and used an opk today. I can feel ovulation coming on and I couldn't resist. I assume I will ovulate in the next few days sometime. I'm so excited to go to our big IVF consultation day next Monday. It can't come soon enough. I just want to know when we will be doing IVF so I can plan my summer around it.

Well POAS is a hard addiction to break, can't say as I blame you for using the opk. lol. Glad you are feeling upbeat for the summer's festivities! At least you have a chance inbetween to conceive naturally...I am on the stupid pill and just waiiiiiiting. Following Dr's orders. xo


----------



## fluterby429

Claire- yes they only have me come in Cd 2 or 3 them they change the med dates because I keep falling on a Sunday IUI. They have me come in on CD 13 instead of their normal 12 and then IUI 2 days later. It's annoying. I'm glad I'm going on CD 11 this time. Worst case the follies are too small and we need to wait a day or two. The nurse is trying to miss Mother's Day for the IUI. It may be that day and I don't care as long as the timing is right, sorry for them but I can't help it


----------



## kscar

fluterby429 said:


> Claire- yes they only have me come in Cd 2 or 3 them they change the med dates because I keep falling on a Sunday IUI. They have me come in on CD 13 instead of their normal 12 and then IUI 2 days later. It's annoying. I'm glad I'm going on CD 11 this time. Worst case the follies are too small and we need to wait a day or two. The nurse is trying to miss Mother's Day for the IUI. It may be that day and I don't care as long as the timing is right, sorry for them but I can't help it

That is quite irritating! All 3 of my IUI cycles were on Saturday. I kind of wonder if I wasn't getting as good of treatment as I would if I had the IUI through the weekday. Do what you have to do and don't feel bad about it!


----------



## Lazydaisys

My last one was a Saturday and I was the only the patient in the clinic and they had more time to talk me through it. My iui has been on day 15 both times (no hsg shot.) I always worry it's going to fall on a Sunday as the clinic is closed. Part of the reason I left out this cycle was that we have 2 bank holidays this month in England and I would have been stressing about it falling over a bank holiday weekend.


----------



## fluterby429

My IUI was on day 15 and trigger on day 13. I'm hoping going a couple of days earlier we can catch my follies smaller. They will do the IUI on Sunday they just don't want to. I don't blame them but I'm spending lots of $ and they should do what is best IMO. 
My meds showed up today with the 5 needles for the menopur that I canceled but no menopur or the gonal f. I was in a panic. They promise it will be here by tomorrow because that's when I start the injections.


----------



## kscar

fluterby429 said:


> My IUI was on day 15 and trigger on day 13. I'm hoping going a couple of days earlier we can catch my follies smaller. They will do the IUI on Sunday they just don't want to. I don't blame them but I'm spending lots of $ and they should do what is best IMO.
> My meds showed up today with the 5 needles for the menopur that I canceled but no menopur or the gonal f. I was in a panic. They promise it will be here by tomorrow because that's when I start the injections.

Ugh! I would be in a panic too! Hope they arrive on time.


----------



## Lazydaisys

I hope they do too! I hate all this stressing about medication. I had a nightmare ordering mine, you'd think that it could be made simple. I have to have my delivered but I'm at work and couldn't have it delivered there so I have to ring back on Tuesday, plus they couldn't see my order on the computer. I'm going to suggest that they get sent to the clinic and I collect them from there. The lady on the phone asked when my day one was going to be. Hang on a little minute I'll just have a word with my unpredictable body! Sorry for the mini rant.Yes I feel your frustration, your delivery must arrive tomorrow!! Xx


----------



## fluterby429

My gonal f made it on time!!!


----------



## kscar

Yay! So happy you got your meds on time. 

Best of luck in this next IUI cycle!


----------



## Lazydaisys

So glad xx


----------



## kscar

So I had my IVF registration today. It was a grueling 4 hours long! The shot class was pretty overwhelming, but I tried my hardest to take as many notes as I could even though the nurse was speeding along. I also have a chart to follow though and they said they would call me on the days that I needed to change the protocol and such. 

We then sat down with our doctor and filled out some paperwork along with answering some questions. The main concern I had was a possibility of me having Endo and I am worried I should have that checked out/removed before IVF, but the Dr. said there is no need for that with todays technology. She said that is an old school of thought and that we can look into the laparoscopy if we have a couple of failed IVF attempts. 

After that we met with a psychiatrist and I really liked her. She gave us some great ways to cope with the upcoming stresses of IVF and gave some good advice to dh on how he can be a good support for me. 

Then I sat down with the IVF nurse coordinator and she set up a rough timeline for our IVF. I am a little worried though, because they typically have you on bc for 21 days, but I will be on it for almost 5-6 weeks due to our cruise interfering with the schedule, but the nurse said it is fine to be on the bc longer. I guess I just take a full pack and then go straight into another pack. So It looks like I will start bc around May 16th if af is on time, we will do the egg retrieval around the 4th of July and then embryo transfer 3-5 days after the egg retrieval. 

I am getting really excited to have a plan in place and this is really starting to become real! I should probably move over the an IVF thread, but I really enjoy talking with you ladies.


----------



## fluterby429

I'm so excited for you!!! I know how good a plan feels too. I like to map things out. If you move over to an IVF thread, I understand but please keep us posted on your progress. :) EXCITING


----------



## ClaireCath

kscar said:


> fluterby429 said:
> 
> 
> Claire- yes they only have me come in Cd 2 or 3 them they change the med dates because I keep falling on a Sunday IUI. They have me come in on CD 13 instead of their normal 12 and then IUI 2 days later. It's annoying. I'm glad I'm going on CD 11 this time. Worst case the follies are too small and we need to wait a day or two. The nurse is trying to miss Mother's Day for the IUI. It may be that day and I don't care as long as the timing is right, sorry for them but I can't help it
> 
> That is quite irritating! All 3 of my IUI cycles were on Saturday. I kind of wonder if I wasn't getting as good of treatment as I would if I had the IUI through the weekday. Do what you have to do and don't feel bad about it!Click to expand...

VERY irritating! I agree, you are the one spending the $. The business they are in they should have to work a few weekends for the sake of the patients! I consider myself lucky, My Doc is open when he needs to be there, weekend or not. I hope everything goes well and the follies are where they need to be hun. I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## ClaireCath

kscar said:


> So I had my IVF registration today. It was a grueling 4 hours long! The shot class was pretty overwhelming, but I tried my hardest to take as many notes as I could even though the nurse was speeding along. I also have a chart to follow though and they said they would call me on the days that I needed to change the protocol and such.
> 
> We then sat down with our doctor and filled out some paperwork along with answering some questions. The main concern I had was a possibility of me having Endo and I am worried I should have that checked out/removed before IVF, but the Dr. said there is no need for that with todays technology. She said that is an old school of thought and that we can look into the laparoscopy if we have a couple of failed IVF attempts.
> 
> After that we met with a psychiatrist and I really liked her. She gave us some great ways to cope with the upcoming stresses of IVF and gave some good advice to dh on how he can be a good support for me.
> 
> Then I sat down with the IVF nurse coordinator and she set up a rough timeline for our IVF. I am a little worried though, because they typically have you on bc for 21 days, but I will be on it for almost 5-6 weeks due to our cruise interfering with the schedule, but the nurse said it is fine to be on the bc longer. I guess I just take a full pack and then go straight into another pack. So It looks like I will start bc around May 16th if af is on time, we will do the egg retrieval around the 4th of July and then embryo transfer 3-5 days after the egg retrieval.
> 
> I am getting really excited to have a plan in place and this is really starting to become real! I should probably move over the an IVF thread, but I really enjoy talking with you ladies.

Sounds like you have everything in place! I wouldn't worry about being on the pill for longer that 3 weeks, I have had to take mine continuously between cycles too. Just keeps your ovaries at rest, so all the little follies are just hanging out, waiting.  Enjoy the summer and esp the cruise! I'm sure you will be busy with wedding season upon us too. When you move to the IVF threads, keep me posted or just inbox me on FB. I don't want to lose track of you girl!! Wishing you al the best as always and tons of :dust: :dust: :dust: xo


----------



## fluterby429

here's my follies Right 24.30, 22.96 and 16.30 Left 24.13 and 20.80. The nurse said she'd have to call the doctor to see what he wanted to do because even the 16 has potential to be fully matured by Saturday. I figured she call back and say it was a no go, but he said if we want to proceed he'll do it. My husband is sooo excited, I'm a bit nervous! We have to be there on Sat morning. Trigger is tonight. Fx'd


----------



## kscar

ClaireCath said:


> Sounds like you have everything in place! I wouldn't worry about being on the pill for longer that 3 weeks, I have had to take mine continuously between cycles too. Just keeps your ovaries at rest, so all the little follies are just hanging out, waiting.  Enjoy the summer and esp the cruise! I'm sure you will be busy with wedding season upon us too. When you move to the IVF threads, keep me posted or just inbox me on FB. I don't want to lose track of you girl!! Wishing you al the best as always and tons of :dust: :dust: :dust: xo

Thanks! Oh I am not leaving this thread lol. I just might start or find an IVF one as well. So glad to hear that you have been on bc longer than 21 days as well. I was really worried about that. What medication are you on? I will be taking Gonal-F, Menopur and Lupron.


----------



## kscar

fluterby429 said:


> here's my follies Right 24.30, 22.96 and 16.30 Left 24.13 and 20.80. The nurse said she'd have to call the doctor to see what he wanted to do because even the 16 has potential to be fully matured by Saturday. I figured she call back and say it was a no go, but he said if we want to proceed he'll do it. My husband is sooo excited, I'm a bit nervous! We have to be there on Sat morning. Trigger is tonight. Fx'd

Yikes! That is a lot of eggs. I never new the sizes of mine, but it sounds promising.


----------



## fluterby429

Over 20 million swimmers (that's the only amount they check for) and over 70% motility. IUI went in well. FX'd for A BABY!


----------



## kscar

So is under 20million bad? We were always around 13 or 15 and they said that was good? I was told anything under 5 million was bad. Just curious, because I always felt that number was low and worried that may indeed be our problem. 

Glad to hear all went well and wishing you a bfp in the very near future!


----------



## fluterby429

She has always told us that 20 million and above is optimal and that's what they like to see considering an average sperm sample should have 80-120 mil pre wash but idk because I've seen much lower numbers and it be fine.


----------



## kscar

Thanks for that info. I think every clinic is different. 

So I need to avoid my Facebook wall today. Too many Mother's Day postings. This time last year I told dh I would be a mommy by this Mother's Day and yet again I sit in an empty condo. I think I am going to treat myself today and go clothes shopping for my cruise haha!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

Kscar I felt the same when it was English Mother's Day:-( sometimes all you can do is shop. 

Just took my first clomid. Iui number 3 here we go! Lol xx


----------



## fluterby429

Kscar so sorry hun. You have promising things headed your way to make you mommy by Mother's Day next year!!! Hang in there 

Lazy... Oh the joys of clomid lol. I hope it brings you your bfp :)


----------



## ClaireCath

Hi girls, just checking in. Fluterby, you are well into your 2ww by now. How's it going? And ya, the whole Mother's day thing ugh. Plus my own Mom just passed a way a year ago and we were really close so that Day sucked. I just went to work and forgot about it best i could..... Shopping therapy always works! Lazydaisy good luck with your IUI...I start my injections next Wed FX's for mid June IUI #2 for me! :dust: and :hugs: girls!


----------



## fluterby429

Well I got all excited because at 9dpt I tested using a Walmart .88 cent test and line was almost invisible, then on 11dpt I tested on a dollar tree test and got a super faint line. The next day I tested on frer and self line and gain that afternoon and it was noticeable darker. Next morning FRER was a hair darker than the morning before but lighter than the afternoon. That night it went almost so light it looked like an evap. So at 13dpt my trigger was still showing up. I haven't tested anymore. AF due tomorrow. 

So lesson learned, test out trigger using frer if that is what you plan on testing for bfp with because cheap ies will be negative before frer. 

Here are my tests. They didn't picture well
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ClaireCath

Sorry Flutter :-( I Hope you are feeling better


----------



## ClaireCath

OK, On we go to IUI#2. First scan yesterday showed 7 follies hanging out. Started my puregon last night. I actually gave the shot to myself this time and it was honestly no big deal, the needle went in like Butter. lol DH said something this morning to me that made sense. Babe, if we just stop worrying and thinking about it so much it will happen. He's so sweet. lol But hard to not think about it when you are jabbing yourself every night and getting the "dildo cam" every third day!! How's everyone else doing? This thread has gone a bit quiet. Hope you are feeling fine. :hugs:


----------



## fluterby429

Good luck Claire! I hope this is your last IUI

We are looking into clinical trial IVF. IDK if it will pan out but we are trying


----------



## ClaireCath

fluterby429 said:


> Good luck Claire! I hope this is your last IUI
> 
> We are looking into clinical trial IVF. IDK if it will pan out but we are trying

I hope it works out for you. Hang in there and keep us posted!


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks. Waiting to hear back but in the mean time we are plan B'ing it. We will do IVF starting mid July in MX if not accepted into trial program


----------



## ClaireCath

What do you mean by clinical trial? Sorry if that's a dumb question...would it be funded or something?


----------



## kscar

Hello ladies. I am back from my trip, super tan and rested. I hope all is well. Seems like the thread is dying, but I wanted to check in on you ladies. 

I started my first shot last night of lupron and I stuck myself only twice. The first time I went to slow and damn did that hurt. So the second jab I made quicker and it was a little less painful. Hoping this gets easier with time. 

I have a little bit of bad news. I don't know if you ladies remember that my brother and sister and law did IVF last November and were going to have twins that were due in August. Anyway, 2 days before we flew to Europe my sister in law went into labor at 28 weeks gestation. One of the babies they knew was going to have a long road ahead, because he has cdh (hole in diaphragm causes intestines to push into chest). The other baby they expected would be healthy, but unfortunately he couldn't handle the early delivery I guess and passed the day we flew out! The other baby with cdh is doing well and they hope to have surgery for him soon. It was really hard to be away and not at home to support our family, but there wasn't really much we could do so dh said we should just go on the trip. I can't believe all of this happened and it really puts things into perspective for me. Things really could be a lot worse. I can't even imagine the pain that my brother and sister in law are feeling now.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Sorry to hear that kscar. 

My update is that my last iui was cancelled due to folicles not growing. Just started 4 th iui attempt. Day 2.


----------



## kscar

Sorry to hear that you had to cancel. That has to be frustrating!


----------



## Lazydaisys

It was but not too bad as got to start again next cycle. X


----------



## ClaireCath

Oh Krista, that is so sad about the twins. Glad the other baby is doing ok and hope the surgery goes well. You are right, everyone has their crosses to bear. Glad you had a nice time on your trip....next time you guys go away you will be lugging a little bundle around sight seeing! :hug: you must be getting ready to start your injectables no?


----------



## fluterby429

Kscar that is awful. I'm so sorry to hear that. 

Claire the clinical trial is an IVF that is done using trial meds or gonal f. There is a new med they are trying to get FDA approved for IVF. Europe already uses it. You would get IVF at a reduced rate to participate but you have to qualify. I do qualify but it's still about $7,000. We've decided on goings to Matamoros, MX for IVF next month. The doctor there has an excellent rep and I know ladies who have been to him. My AF was supposed to be here last Friday but as of today is still a no show. I need to start birth control so I can regulate my period and know when to book my plane tickets. I'm so annoyed! I'm never late, not even on progesterone. I don't get it. We have a short window to be able to do this because I'll have to be there 15 days.


----------



## ClaireCath

Lazydaisys said:


> Sorry to hear that kscar.
> 
> My update is that my last iui was cancelled due to folicles not growing. Just started 4 th iui attempt. Day 2.




fluterby429 said:


> Kscar that is awful. I'm so sorry to hear that.
> 
> Claire the clinical trial is an IVF that is done using trial meds or gonal f. There is a new med they are trying to get FDA approved for IVF. Europe already uses it. You would get IVF at a reduced rate to participate but you have to qualify. I do qualify but it's still about $7,000. We've decided on goings to Matamoros, MX for IVF next month. The doctor there has an excellent rep and I know ladies who have been to him. My AF was supposed to be here last Friday but as of today is still a no show. I need to start birth control so I can regulate my period and know when to book my plane tickets. I'm so annoyed! I'm never late, not even on progesterone. I don't get it. We have a short window to be able to do this because I'll have to be there 15 days.

Lazy~~ Sorry about the last cycle being cancelled but happy to hear you are moving right along wi th the next! Best of luck to you hun! :hugs:
Flutter~~Wow, that is still alot 7K at a reduced rate! I believe all in here our regular rate is average around 9K. So going to Mex is a safe and more affordable alternative it sounds like. But you are late? wtf? Just try not stress (shit, I hate it when ppl say that. lol) and keep us in the loop. Would love to hear about how it goes south of the border....Be sure to pick up some Patron on the way back. :winkwink:


----------



## Lazydaisys

Thanks, 

So I started iui 4 with clomid again and folicles haven't grown again. They gave me gonal f Daily injects to give me a boost but now day 16 and only one folicle 9mm they doubled my injections and going for scan day 19. It's all get late in the cycle. Anybody ever had a late iui? Xx


----------



## ClaireCath

Hey Lazy~~I never have had a late IUI although I am a slow grower ...they always seemed to catch up on day 14ish...but I've only had two and not with clomid. I have only done Puregon, which I think is like Follitism? Sorry not much help but just to let you know thinking of you and hope they get a nice burst so you can get the swimmers swimming! :hug:


----------



## fluterby429

Lazy I'm not much help either. I used Femara and gonal f and I'm a fast grower. I hope they catch up!!!

Still do not have a period. This 9 days and no period. I don't get this


----------



## Lazydaisys

My cycle was cancelled again. A heavy period came yesterday cd 17 whilst I was still doing the injections. Been told to stop everything and have appointment with dr in a few weeks. Good luck to everybody else. Xx


----------



## kscar

Thanks ladies for the condolences. Yes it has been pretty bad, but one of the twins is doing really well and just had surgery a couple of days ago. I am sure he still has a long road ahead but we are just taking it a day at a time. 

Lazydaisys so sorry you had another canceled cycle! You must be beyond frustrated! 

Fluterby that is also frustrating. I was always on edge when af would be late, but it was never 9 days late!

Sorry I haven't been on in a while. I have been in a funky mood and just trying to avoid all things baby related to help keep my stress levels down while starting my IVF cycle. I think I am on my 9th day of injections now. Had a bit of a rough start, because my follicles weren't growing and then all of a sudden on the 8th day of injections they exploded and I am on track. I still don't know when my egg retrieval will be I am guessing Wednesday or Thursday. I think I had about 13 follicles in the 10-13mm range on my 8 day scan. I had another scan today but they didn't tell me the follicle sizes, just that my E2 increased from 1021 to 2020. I am starting to get impatient to get this egg retrieval going. I am a bit uncomfortable right and have had a constant headache. Been drinking tons of water and that seems to help. 

Wishing all you ladies the best of luck!


----------



## fluterby429

I'm very excited for you!!! Kup!! Glad the other baby seems to be doing well. 

Today is day 11 and no AF. I don't what the deal is.


----------



## ClaireCath

Lazy~~ Sorry about this cycle being a bust. Definitely a frustrating process but hang in there! We will all get there somehow!! xo
Fluter~~ did you not go to Mex then? 9 days late is crazy. I hope you get some answers soon!
Krista~~ good idea to stay off the boards sometimes...but happy to hear your follies are getting nice and big! Sending you so much love and baby dust for this ivf girl!! Believe it is your time and put it out there to the universe! And BREATHE!! lol Keep me posted.


----------



## fluterby429

Nope I can't go until next month. Today is 11 days late for no reason. I need to take birth control for 21 days before I go so I can time my period but I have to get this one first. I'm very annoyed


----------



## ClaireCath

Ugh crazy frustrating. Hang in there hun....our time will come.


----------



## fluterby429

I think AF will be here today after being MIA for 12 days. I had pink yesterday and a tiny bit of red today plus I'm cramping bad! If it comes, I will book my flight and leave July 23 in the evening!!


----------



## kscar

Glad AF is finally arriving and you can get on with IVF!

So a lot has happened in the last couple of days. My E2 rose from 2826-4000 over night and they are worried about OHSS so they put me on Cabergoline. I am very very sore, but have been chugging gatorade and eating a ton of protein in hopes of avoiding OHSS. My egg retrieval is scheduled for tomorrow morning! I really hope that they don't cancel the transfer due to OHSS so hopefully I can get over this and have a fresh IVF cycle. As of yesterday I had about 11 follies. 

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

I am not sure why I would be at risk for OHSS with only 11 follies, but I am glad they are taking precautions to avoid it. I guess since my E2 is so high they are worried. Anyway I am so ready to suck these eggs out and move on to the next phase! 

All the best to you ladies wherever you might be in your cycles!


----------



## fluterby429

How exciting! I hope all goes well today and in a few days you have some sweet good looking embies to transfer. How many are you going to transfer? 

No AF took this answer brand test yesterday and then it drove me nuts. But BFN this morning on FRER
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kscar

Still no af!!! Have you made your flight reservations yet? I only want to transfer one at a time. Plus after all the issues my brother and sister in law went through with having twins it has kind of scared us. 

So the egg retrieval went very well! I thought I would be feeling bad, but I actually feel pretty good. They even got more eggs than they thought, 14!!! I think my transfer will be on Sunday.


----------



## fluterby429

OMG that's awesome!!! Grow grow grow!! Hopefully you'll have several frosties or later too :)

Bleeding started today. It's light but there. I'm starting BCP tonight and we booked my flight. I leave July 24th! IVF should be first week in Aug.


----------



## kscar

Yay! Glad things are finally moving along for you!


----------



## kscar

Oh my goodness I am so pleased! We got the fertilization report today and of the 14 eggs 12 were mature and 10 fertilized! Transfer is still scheduled for Sunday, but could change to Tuesday if they want to do a 5 day transfer. The one thing I am concerned with is that they ended up using ICSI for some reason. I will ask why on Sunday, but I guess this is usually used for male factor and they were only supposed to use it if it was needed. My dr. always said that dh had great numbers so I am a little confused as to why they used icsi. I am also worried because I have read there is a chance for more birth defects with icsi. I just need to focus on the fact that we have freaking 10 embies growing! So happy!


----------



## fluterby429

That is absolutely amazing!!! So happy for you. 
Don't worry yourself with the ICSI. The place I'm going uses ICSI as standard procedure now. I think it's pretty common. 

May I ask you what your age and AMH level is. I'm just really nervous about my age factor


----------



## kscar

Thanks! I am so thrilled! 

I am 28 and dh is 30. My AMH was 5.2 and my FSH was 11.7 at its highest (scary) and 9.7 at its lowest. They don't know what our issue was. Possible endo, but it sounds like dh may have had a bad batch of sperm this round.


----------



## fluterby429

Well I'm much older than you. I'm 36 dh just turned 34 last week. His swimmers are fine. We assume our issue is my tubes since they have been repaired from a tubal ligation. However I had an hsg and a lap that says they are fine. My AMH in March was a 5.1


----------



## kscar

I think I remember you having the same amh as me, which is good! My doctor wasn't worried about my high fsh because my amh was so high. I am sure you will do well with IVF!


----------



## ClaireCath

Hey Krista, that's awesome! So happy for you...what a great # of eggies!!! 10 out of 14 fertilized?? sooooooooo terrific! Sorry I'm not familiar with ICSI...is that where they actually inject the spermies into the egg because the outer shell too hard? or is that something completely different? Fluter, glad AF finally showed and you can get a move on with your plan. And you are a mere babe at 36...says the 4o something year old....(ie. ME!!) Best of luck. :happydance:


----------



## kscar

Thanks! Yes that is what ICSI is used for, but I don't know about it being used for hard shell eggs, but that sounds like it could be a possibility. I will ask them on Sunday why they had to use ICSI. It probably will help us understand what our problem might have been. Should be interesting. I am so fascinated by all of this and very fortunate. I hope everything goes well over the weekend and the embies keep multiplying. 

Wishing you ladies all the best and really appreciative of your support through all of this!


----------



## Lazydaisys

I know at my clinic they have started to do the isci as pretty much standard. I suppose it's a great way of getting more eggs fertilised. Pleased that things are working out well. I don't comment much but I'm often lurking x


----------



## ClaireCath

Hey Lazy~~ How are things going for you these days? Krista~~ absolutely excited for you! And we are all here to support each other, I often feel I can't talk too much about TTC to friends as they are all busy with their own lives. of course my closest ones and my sister know everything but not everyone knows of the IUI journey...glad you ladies are here! :hugs:


----------



## kscar

Lazy, I think that is true that more and more clinics are using ICSI. I have just read a lot of bad stuff about it and was wanting to go with the more natural approach to let them find each other in a petri dish. But hey, I have no room to complain!! I need to just focus on the fact that we have this much going for us and not nitpick! I think I am a little more on edge, because of what happened to my brother and sister inlaw recently. They did ICSI and one of the twins (the one that is alive) had a hole in his diaphragm which pushed his intestines and stomach into his chest cavity so his lungs are underdeveloped, plus he is a premie. He just had surgery at 32 weeks to correct it and so far so good.


----------



## Lazydaisys

I know there's so much to worry to worry about. Thinking of giving up on iuis after 2 cancelled. Going off ivf sometime soon x


----------



## fluterby429

K- checking on you today. Did you have your transfer?


----------



## kscar

No transfer today. They decided to wait for the 5 day transfer, so Tuesday is the big day. 

Have any of you taken progesterone suppositories during your IUI cycles? I am taking them 3xs a day and they are awful! Not only am I bloated and stopped up from the egg retrieval, but I think the progesterone adds to the discomfort. I look 3 months pregnant haha! Hoping my belly goes down soon so I can fit in my pants again. I guess this is good preparation for whats to come :)


----------



## Lazydaisys

I tried them with 2nd iui. I found them messy and a bit irritating and a pain to keep up with x


----------



## kscar

I really despise them and finding it hard to remember to use them as well. I have to wear a panty liner with them because of the mess. I am going to ask my RE about switching to shots on Tuesday. I really can't stand them!


----------



## fluterby429

Ughhh yes I had to use them for both my IUI's they ate gross. 

I will be doing shots for my IVF


----------



## Lazydaisys

I bought some cheap cotton underwear so I wouldn't spoil my nicer underwear. Because we were doing iui we bd as well and the progesterone put me off. It only takes half an hour to absorb but it hangs around all day and makes a mess, then when you shower it's time for another! I will stick with it though lol xx


----------



## kscar

Eek!! Tomorrow is the big day. I am way too excited about this :)


----------



## fluterby429

Too excited for you. Just a few hours away


----------



## ClaireCath

Krista....FX'd for you today. Excited for you!!! :happydance: 
The progesterone I did was taken orally 2 pills 6X a day so no mess there but Did bloat me up a bit. I did have to take the estrace vaginally though...a little blue pill. Thankfully did not stain but lots of blue underwear. lol


----------



## kscar

So here is a little update. I went in for my day 5 transfer and had one superb blast and like 5 or 6 morulas. I guess by day 5 you should have mostly blasts so it isn't looking good for the morulas, but they are letting them grow one more day to see if they turn into blasts. The embryologist said they were a bit slow. If any make it to blastocysts tomorrow they will freeze those and discard the rest. I took this news kind of rough and I think it hit me hard only because I was banking on the fact that if this cycle doesn't work we could always go back and use the frosties, but now that might not be an option and the thought of doing another fresh IVF cycle is very upsetting to me. I think I can handle the shots again, but the egg retrieval was the worst part and I was in a lot of pain for several days after. Dh is so wonderful though. He came home with some beautiful flowers and it really helped cheer me up. 

I have 3 great things going for me right now though. 

1. I have a wonderful, supportive and loving husband.
2. The embryologist could call me tomorrow morning and tell me a few made it to blastocyst stage and will be frozen so I need to quit getting ahead of myself and take it a day at a time.
3. I have a high quality blastocyst chilling in my uterus as I type this and I need to focus on this one little guy and not think about the others!! 

Anyway I will keep you guys posted. Thanks for listening my dears :)


----------



## fluterby429

Ok let's focus on the amazing dude they gave you back! Grow baby grow!!! Tomorrow's a new day and you should deal with one thing at a time. Today is the one they gave you back! I'm excited for you. 

You said the retrieval was bad. I'm scared because he might only get to be with me the day of depending on timing


----------



## kscar

Thanks! Most definitely! 

I had the beginnings of OHSS so my ovaries were super sore prior to retrieval and after. I had very bad bloating and cramps. I am not sure if that is related to the retrieval or the OHSS. I gained about 6 pounds I believe in water around my abdomen, which made me look 3 months pregnant haha. My belly is pretty much back to normal today, but I am still having some side effects like constipation and having to pee constantly. I think I have lost about 4 pounds since retrieval so things are calming down. Honestly though it sucked but the thought that I had embies growing got me through, plus I had family visiting to distract me. I am sure it isn't that bad for most people. The retrieval itself isn't difficult because you are under IV sedation. If dh has to leave you to recover you will be fine. I was able to walk around and do things, just had to put on a happy face while doing it haha! Make sure you pack loose dresses and sweatpants.

Now I hope I don't scare you more, but just something to prepare for possibly happening I guess. I was really only super sore for 2 days and uncomfortable the rest. I actually went downtown to the symphony in the park the day of retrieval with my family. My Dr. would kill me if she found out! I just walked very very slowly and laid back in the grass. You aren't supposed to do anything the day of retrieval, so don't be a rebel like me!


----------



## ClaireCath

Hey girl, definitely focus on the one that's chillin right now and your wonderful DH.... and yes she could call and say you have some frosties! I have a terrible habit of getting ahead of myself too! And I'm sure the symphony in the park laying in the grass is still considerd taking it easy...it's not like you were in a mosh pit!! lol Thinking of you these days and sending lots of sticky sticky dust!! xo :dust:


----------



## fluterby429

Shew ok I can handle that. I get bloated from the IUI meds so I'm sure I'll be sore and bloated from these. I'm so scared OHSS. Hopefully that won't happen because he uses les meds. Kinda like a mini IUI. The goal is quality or quantity. 

I know the days until testing are going to drag by. I'm so anxious to see your bfp


----------



## kscar

I never developed OHSS, but they were concerned for a bit there and had me on meds to bring my estrogen down. I think it is best to do less meds as well and go for quality for sure! I forgot you have been on stims so you probably know what the bloating is all about. I would start drinking lots of water prior to retrieval and gatorade after to help move things along. I think it helped me avoid OHSS. 

The embryologist called this morning and said we had one morula turn into a blastocyst over night so they froze that little guy, but the other 4 arrested (quit growing). I am happy we at least have one more try if the current cycle is a bust, but hopefully we won't use the frosty for a few years :)

I also asked why they used ICSI and they said that dh had bad morphology. I remember his morphology not being great early on in testing but our RE acted like it was above the cutoff for what they consider "bad" so she told us to do IUIs first, but I think that was a complete waste now. I was reading today that with bad morphology you pretty much just need to go straight to IVF with ICSI and even with ICSI you may only end up with one or two good blasts. I am really glad we have some answers though. I kind of want the IVF report with everything so I can see dh's numbers and the progression of the embryos. 2/10 wasn't what I was hoping for, but at least we had 2 good blasts! I just hope the one inside keeps growing and doesn't arrest.


----------



## fluterby429

At least you have some answers and you're moving in the right direction. You've got a good one growing and a left over for later. That's awesome. 

I think doing IUI was a waste for me. I never wanted to do it anyway. Oh well just money lol


----------



## kscar

Fluterby, when do you start stims? Are you doing everything in MX or just the retrieval and transfer? How will this all work out. Hopefully you can make it a relaxing vacation as well.


----------



## fluterby429

I'm flying out on the evening of the 24th. I should start AF that day or the next. On CD2 I will cross over to MX to see the doctor to start the process. I will be there approximately 15 days. I'm very nervous about timing. I'm on birth control so I'm hoping that helps with timing. I usually start 3 days after the last pill.


----------



## kscar

That would be nerve wracking, but I am sure every thing will fall into place one way or another. I too usually start 3 days after the last pill. I always thought that was strange, but I guess it has to leave your system. Will it just be you and dh?


----------



## kscar

It does sound stressful as far as timing goes, but I am sure everything will fall into place one way or another. Will it just be you and dh? Will you have internet access so you can update us? The 24th will be here before you know it! Are you getting excited?


----------



## fluterby429

It's just me at first. He's only going to be there for 4 days. He's coming down on CD8-12 because retrieval should be between CD9-12. I'm guessing CD 10 or 11 based on my past injectable experience. 

I'm still bleeding light and I'm on day 8 of my BCP. Plus I had about 2 days of spotting. It's been really light. I'm worried this is all screwed up


----------



## kscar

I'm sure it's still fine. I know I definitely was still bleeding lightly after about 8 days, because my first ultrasound for the IVF was on day 8 and I hate going in when I am bleeding for an ultrasound. I typically have 8-9 day periods though. It sucks!


----------



## fluterby429

8-9 days. Ugh is hate that! Mine are 4-5 tops normally.


----------



## fluterby429

K have you tested yet? I woke up thinking about you this morning. I hope to see you post your bfp soon


----------



## kscar

Thanks for thinking of me. I have tested and had all bfn's. My beta is tomorrow, so I am hoping I am just slow at producing hcg.


----------



## fluterby429

Fx'd for you tomorrow. I will be thinking of you!

AFM had my second acupuncture today. Still don't love it, but I do like my guy that does it. He's cool and chats with me about my IVF. He said out of no where today, "You know this is going to work for you" lol I know he doesn't know, but it was such a positive gesture that it made me smile. I bought some castor oil and a piece of flannel (it's a baby blanket pattern) I'm going to attempt a fertility massage and then a castor oil pack. Oh and I doubled up on my BCP last night in an effort to stop the bleeding and by golly it's working!


----------



## kscar

I am thinking I may try acupuncture if this round doesn't work, which I am almost certain it didn't take. What is it about the acupuncture that you don't love? Is it kind of painful?


----------



## fluterby429

There are a few places that are painful but it only lasts a second. The laying still for 40 minutes is boring to me too lol. I'm too impatient. It's funny, I don't love it but I look forward to it. Maybe it's bc it's me time 

I did the castor oil pack tonight with a heating pad for an hour and that was relaxing. I toes giving myself a fertility massage and I didn't like that. It's boring lol I lasted 30 min and it should be at least 30

I hope it took and you are surprised tomorrow


----------



## kscar

Well my beta came back negative. I am not sure how to feel at the moment. I'm feeling numb and very exhausted over the entire thing. At least we have one frostie but I am not very hopeful it will work either.


----------



## fluterby429

I'm so sorry. I can't imagine how you are feeling. This is such a trying process. Be entitled to your feelings no matter how many times it changes. I've seen many people have a fresh failed cycle and go on to have a + FET. Will go right into FET or wait?


----------



## kscar

Thank you. I'm not sure yet. My RE is supposed to call me later today with info about what comes next.


----------



## kscar

I finally had a chance to talk with my RE and I am a little upset by the news. She thinks I have poor egg quality and that is why we had only a 20% fertilization rate. I asked about DHs morphology and she said they didn't even check morphology the day of, because it destroys the sample, so now I am confused as to why the embryologist said ICSI was used because the morphology looked bad. 

She said that she recommends putting in more than one in the future, which is quite scary to me, especially after my sister/brother inlaw did the same and lost one twin and the other has major issues. 

We also have to do a fresh IVF cycle next instead of using the frozen, because she wants to use a pair. I am really upset by this, because I didn't want to do a fresh cycle again. 

Why in the world do I have bad egg quality in my 20's. This is so depressing! Any suggestions for boosting quality or am I just screwed?


----------



## fluterby429

There are several things you can do. I know lots of my tubal reversal sisters that were in late 30's and early 40's swore by Radiant Wonder. They will specifically tailor he herbs for what you need and you can call them anytime and talk to your consultant. I've also read lots of good things about acupuncture to help with fertility. That's why I'm doing it, I figured it couldn't hurt anyway.


----------



## kscar

I have never heard of Radiant Wonder. I will look into that. 

Do you go to an accupuncturist that specializes in infertility or can you go to anybody? How often do you need to go?


----------



## fluterby429

You can go to any of them. Try to go to a real M. D. though, but there are ones out there that "specialize" in fertility. If they are true acu specialist they should cover all areas. I go once a week, but they will make you up a plan based on your goal. I was just trying to go as many times as I could afford before my IVF. I'm going to go before ER and after ET as well.


----------



## fluterby429

Do some reading on Royal Jelly (I've been taking it for over a month) and on CoQ10 for egg quality.


----------



## ClaireCath

Hi girls, just catching up here. Krista,I am so sorry to hear your beta was negative hun...i was really praying for you this time around. Please keep your chin up and carry on to the next step of your journey. Try not to beat yourself up...i am very good at that also and have to snap myself out of it. I am not sure if egg quality can be improved but i am trying with Royal jelly and Bee Pollen. CoQ10 (ubiquinol) as well. They are super foods good for everyones cells so even if there is no scientific proof by the FDA, I think it can't hurt to try right? You can go to a website called natural fertility and there is so much info, although you may want to take a break from Dr Google for now and destress yourself. Acupuncture will help with that, and fluter is right it only hurts for a second and more like a weird twang than pain. It can increase blood flow and balance your energy systems. Def worth a shot.... Thinking of you sweetie, wishing you peace and wellness.


----------



## ClaireCath

Here's the link if you want to check it out...https://natural-fertility-info.com/


----------



## kscar

Thank you! I have read a lot about different supplements and wasn't sure what one to start. 

I think I might try cutting out alcohol as well and this will be a hard one for me! I read too that high protein diets are helpful, too. 

I almost wish the RE didn't tell me what she thinks the issue is, because it really has hit me hard. I basically had a panic attack last night and poor dh had to stay up and comfort me. I guess I just assumed that our chances with IVF were good and assumed the first cycle would work. I don't know of anybody who has been through IVF that has had failed cycles. I'm really starting to consider getting a second opinion. There has always been suspicion of Endo with my heavy painful periods (put on bc when I was 16 for it), but never a diagnosis and I read the endo can cause poor egg quality. My RE doesn't want to do the lap until a couple of failed attempts, but I don't want another failed attempt before we look into it. I also have asked a few times to be tested for immunological issues and she said we don't need to look into that yet. I also think DH's morphology isn't great even though she said it was fine. He was like 1% above the cutoff for what is considered bad. I have decided he is going to a urologist and I am going to a reproductive immunologist at least before the next IVF. Maybe a urologist can give him some meds to help the production. 

Well I am so sorry for being debbie downer! I hope I can get over this soon and move on.


----------



## fluterby429

I think a lap is the best place to start. It can detect all sorts of things and can correct things. It's not a big deal. I had one and I'm glad I did. My RE was convinced that my tubes were jacked up and that I had endo even though I had already had an hsg and no history of endo. Not a damn thing is wrong with my inners. It gave me piece if mind going into the lap that things could be fixed and peace if mind after that I look normal on the inside. 

I've seen women try different clinics to get their bfp bc they didn't feel like their RE was listening. You know your body best. Take charge of your treatment. 

Sending you hugs


----------



## kscar

At first I really didn't want to do the lap because I had read that it can make things worse sometimes. I think there are a lot of conflicting points of view about this. My RE thinks endo is best left untouched and that IVF can bypass everything, but I am starting to lean toward the lap just for peace of mind. 

I just ordered some supplements from amazon. I am thinking we will do the next cycle in November. I hate to wait that long, but I really don't have time to fit one in with all the weddings I photograph and not knowing what day retrieval would land on. Hopefully being on CoQ10, Royal Jelly and DHEA for the next few months will help. Who knows maybe we will have a miracle baby :)


----------



## fluterby429

I think that sounds like a great plan. They say 3 mo on supplements is best.


----------



## fluterby429

This is a good positive read about TTC

https://www.dailystrength.org/healt...taying-positive-for-a-positive-pregnancy-test


----------



## ClaireCath

That is a great plan hun and you are not being a debbie downer!! We all have these emotions, it's totally normal. Glad you have such a lovely dh to be by your side through it...it certainly helps. Being on the supplements for 3 months will be best from what i have read also. I only take the royal jelly and bee pollen up to ov. be sure to read up on it before you start. I am also getting a lap done August 20th. I have read about ladies with no luck catching the egg and then bang! get preggo right after the lasp so I am in! I am in 2ww right now, trying for a natural miracle this month, maybe i won't even need the surgery! Fluter, thanks for the link...always love reading positive stuff. Take care girls.


----------



## kscar

Thanks for sharing Fluterby. I really liked that read and I think a lot of my struggle stems from not being in control. I like the idea that you can control your attitude! I really really need to work on that one. 

Keep me updated on the lap and how that goes. I am terrified to do the lap. I guess because of the discomfort that comes with them filling your chest with air. I am almost certain I have endo though and I think it might be really bad and they need to go in and clean some stuff up to help my eggs out. It was at its worst when I was a teenager and they put me on birth control, because they assumed it was endo and didn't want to do a lap on somebody that young. I sent an email to my RE asking her for the 3rd time if we should look into it as a possibility. I also set up an appointment with another RE at a different clinic to get a second opinion. 

I would assume being on the supplements longer would be best. So November seems like a good time for our next IVF cycle. I will have to read up on when to take them. I assumed you take them everyday, but it makes sense to take them leading up to ovulation. Heck maybe this can help and we will conceive on our own. 

Thank you ladies for all the support and sending lots of positive thoughts your way in your journeys!


----------



## kscar

Ugh!! I really wish I could shut my ttc brain off. I think this IVF failure has me very confused. I want a baby so bad and I have even started researching adoption! I never even wanted to consider adoption, but at this point I am dreading the thought of another IVF cycle. I am thinking about attending an adoption general information meeting in August. Am I crazy? I just think I want to look at all of our options. I think I am starting to realize that I don't care how we get a family. I just want one! 

I would love to experience the joys of pregnancy and I think this is the one hurdle I would have to overcome with adoption. 

I know this is a strange post, but my brain is all over the place right now and I thought I would share.


----------



## ClaireCath

Not a crazy post at all hun...it's natural for our brains to be all over the map and nothing wrong with exploring options! Just try to go one day at a time! In other news....I checked out some of your work, your photos are really awesome. You have a real talent there girl. :-D


----------



## kscar

Trying to take it a day at a time, but it is quite difficult. I am hoping after a month off I will start to relax and regain my brain lol. 

Thanks ClaireCath! I took those newborn photos 2 days after I found out about the negative test. I was really worried I was going to start crying during the session, but I held it together and was very professional! 

Fluterby you leave soon right? Sending lots of :dust:


----------



## fluterby429

I think a break will do you some good. We took a long break and it was much needed for both of us. 

I leave in 3 days. Tonight is my last BCP. FX'd my cycle comes on Thurs as planned


----------



## kscar

Yay!! So excited for you! I typically start af about 3 days after bcp and I also started 3 days after I quite the progesterone suppositories. So you most likely will be on schedule.


----------



## fluterby429

That's what I figure. I looked back in my journal and when I had to do BCP in March I started 3 days after last pill. I just don't want to start sooner than that


----------



## ClaireCath

K I was wondering about that baby photoshoot, the timing could have been better right?? Glad you got through it ok and yep a break will do you good...Fluter sounds like your timing is right on...fx'd for you hun!


----------



## kscar

So I went ahead and made an appointment for acupuncture. Unfortunately I couldn't find any doctors near me, just people with a license. I guess they don't have a set fee either. You can pay what you want between $20-$50. I guess they are a community acupuncture team, so I will be getting acupuncture in a large room with other people and this is how they are able to charge so little. I find that interesting. They have great reviews on Yelp as well. 

How often do you ladies go? Do you undress completely like when you get a massage? I assume I won't be getting undressed since it is "community acupuncture."


----------



## ClaireCath

Hahaha!! fully clothed Krista. If they DO make you get naked could be some other type of "community" lol i was going one to two times a week before my last iui.
AFM tested 10dpo and big stark white nothingness...pretty convinced my eggs suck ass.


----------



## kscar

I am getting a little excited about the acupuncture haha! I am certain you are clothed. I guess I will just wear a loose fitted shirt and shorts. 

Sorry to hear that ClairCath. I hate hpt's so much! I refuse to poas this month. Are you planning on doing another IUI in the future? 

I started taking my supplements, but I am concerned about one of them, DHEA. I can't find anything regarding DHEA in women with a good amh level, but everything I read about it claims to help egg quality. My amh is good, but my fsh is kind of sucky, plus my RE thinks I have poor egg quality. I am also taking Royal Jelly and CoQ10. I need to get a pill box labeled with the days of the week like my grandparents use lol.


----------



## fluterby429

Lol you're clothed. Wear loose clothes though. They will want to get to your belly. That's a really good price on it. Let me know what ya think of it. 

Ok here's my story so far. It's long sorry 
Flew from Louisville on a 20 min delay to Dallas no problem. Get to Dallas and my flight keeps getting delayed. 4 times before they change gates and delay it yet again. My boarding pass says see attendant for seat assignment. I get up there and they try to say they are over booked by one seat and I may not have a seat. I freak out since these tickets have been paid for nearly 3 weeks. Get on the plane then sit on the Tarmac for one hour before they decide to cancel the flight altogether bc our pilot had too many hours. They have no hotels for us. They offer us a cot and the choice of getting our own hotel and they will reimburse or $100 in free airfare. I took the $100 and got a hotel room. In the mean time two hours go by before I'm issued new tickets for the next day. No direct flights. So I have to fly from DFW to Houston to Bville. After waiting for a shuttle for one hour to a hotel at 2:15 am TX time I'm in my room. Get up this morning ask for a shuttle to the airport. Get on the shuttle only to be told it only goes to some American Airlines corp office. I freak out bc I'm about to miss yet another flight. I pretty much demand that man take me. He did not happily though. Get to airport they want to ask me to take $150 to give up my seat. I said no. I emailed Dr. Garza at 2 am once I got to my room. He told me not to come today, but to let him know what hotel I'm at and he'll pick me up at 8am. FX'd that happens. So there were delays today on flights but not bad. However my luggage goes missing. I have to wait 2 hours for it to show up. I get a cab. He takes me to the wrong Motel 6. Luckily he hadn't left and he took me to the right one. I get to the hotel and they tell me I owe the entire amount but my MIL thought she'd already paid the balance. So out of my $ I pay it. Hopefully my husband brings that down here. I bathe and go catch the metro bus to the grocery. I miss the bus coming out so I walk the 1.5 miles with my groceries back to the hotel and in the mean time step on fire ants!! Lol so that's my story this far


----------



## kscar

Oh my goodness you poor thing! That sounds like a total nightmare. I would have had a breakdown. Glad you are where you need to be finally though. Maybe this is a good sign that good things are to come since you had such a difficult time getting there! 

Please keep us updated on your adventure.


----------



## fluterby429

So doctor never showed this morning. I tried calling only a full voice mail. I caught a cab with a Spanish speaking only driver lol. He was so sweet and tried hard to communicate with me. He new a few English words and I knew a few Spanish so we managed. I was just hoping to cross the border and see the van for pick up. Right as I was getting ready to cross the doctor called me. There was a mix up with his driver. He sent his driver to come get me. I saw the doctor had blood work and baseline u/s done. Start Gonal f injections tonight of 185.5 iu's( I think) for the next four days. I go back on Wed morning. The driver will be here to get me at 8 am. 

And just so you know, I brown down at the air port, last night in this hotel room but I held it together this morning when I really wanted to cry and go home


----------



## kscar

Oh boy. Hopefully that is the last bump in the road for you. Now you can just take it easy!


----------



## ClaireCath

OMG Fluter~~ you poor thing!!! What a nightmare...you ahve to laugh so as not to cry!! I would have broken down in tears miles before you! Let's all pray you are through all the hurdles here and the rest of the steps will come much easier for you. I really feel for you hun! How are you doing now?


----------



## ClaireCath

kscar said:


> I am getting a little excited about the acupuncture haha! I am certain you are clothed. I guess I will just wear a loose fitted shirt and shorts.
> 
> Sorry to hear that ClairCath. I hate hpt's so much! I refuse to poas this month. Are you planning on doing another IUI in the future?
> 
> I started taking my supplements, but I am concerned about one of them, DHEA. I can't find anything regarding DHEA in women with a good amh level, but everything I read about it claims to help egg quality. My amh is good, but my fsh is kind of sucky, plus my RE thinks I have poor egg quality. I am also taking Royal Jelly and CoQ10. I need to get a pill box labeled with the days of the week like my grandparents use lol.

I totally use one of those Gramma pills boxes. It's a double so one side is mine and one is Mark's. lol but it is easier than opening up every single damn bottle every day!! I can't say i know much about DHEA but i do know it is not allowed here in Canada so...i am going back on the Royal Jelly, Ubiquinol, EPO, D3, Omega 3, B12. Geeeez, it's just endless and some days i wonder if it even makes any damn difference. 44 is 44. But i will carry on. :witch: got me on Sunday so here I am CD2 again...i did have a 14 day LP though so that's encouraging. Either my eggs suck or my lining. Anyhoo, I will have my laporoscopy in 3 weeks Aug 20th then maybe I will get some answers. I am worrying though that when i have it done i will be around 7dpo...they will do a blood pregnancy test before the procedure but what it the little eggie is just fertilized and not yet implanted? I know i am worrying for nothing cuz it's a one in a million shot for me anyway but....that's what i do i guess. Blah!!! The nurse said it didn't matter where i am in my cycle the day of surgery. Hmmmm. Well, i hope you like the acupuncture. I always like to bring my phone and do a little mediation music while i lie there. Deep breathing too. Let us know how you get on! Oh yea, as far as another IUI, we will most likely try one more after lap. IVF we have not decide yet. It's so much $$$ but i would love to do one. We'll see what develops after lap.


----------



## fluterby429

CC I use one of those pill boxes too lol

Tomorrow is a scan to check follies and probably get more meds. 

I made it to the beach two days in a row. It takes about two hours hoping buses
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## kscar

Sorry af got you ClairCath! Could lap hurt implantation? I wouldn't think so since they are usually going in through little incisions and not the uterus. I am sure you will be fine. Keep me updated on the lap though, because I may force my dr. to do one. She said she would do one if I want, but they don't usually do them anymore. DHEA banned in Canada! Yikes! Maybe I shouldn't be on it!!!! Although my acupuncturist said it is good to take for egg quality. 

So I had acupuncture today and I am not sure how I feel about it haha. A part of me was sitting there thinking why the heck am I here as I laughed on the inside with a needle sticking out of my forehead. I am skeptical of anything that doesn't have a scientific basis. I just had to keep telling myself over and over to be open minded, relax and imagine healing thoughts. I think positive thinking can go a long way even if the acupuncture doesn't do a darn thing. I felt absolutely nothing during the session, but I did feel relaxed and I think that is a good thing for me. After the session I felt rejuvenated and very happy, so I will continue going and see what happens. Maybe I will be won over by ancient Chinese medicine. I was also given some herbal pills called nuan gong yun zi pian. 

On Thursday we will be doing a general adoption class. I still keep wavering back and forth about the adoption idea. Sometimes I don't want to do it, because I want to experience being pregnant and looking at my child and seeing a little bit of me and a little bit of dh. Other times I am so fed up with this infertility stuff that I want to give up and pursue adoption. I know I would immediately fall in love with any baby I am given and love it like a biological child. It is just an information class so I figure it will just give us options. 

Fluterby that is awesome that you made it to the beach two times. I wish I were at the beach with you! How are you doing on the meds?


----------



## fluterby429

Adoption is a good choice. I adopted my daughter. She is dh's biological child but I've had her since she was 13mo old. It's a beautiful thing really. 

Had a follicle scan today. I have 5 larger follicles and several smaller ones. I have to do another 300iu pen of Gonal-f between tonight and tomorrow and then an injection of Centrotide tomorrow night as well. Centrotide keeps you from ovulating on your own. I will go back on Friday morning for a follow up scan and hopefully know when I will have retrieval. Mind you this IVF is meant to get quality over quantity. I was hoping for 8 to be retrieved so hoping at least 4 make it. That is my goal. We shall see.


----------



## kscar

That is awesome Fluterby! 5 large follies already! 

Are you enjoying your stay? Are you bored or do you have plenty to do in the area?


----------



## ClaireCath

That's great Fluter and good you got to the beach too..beautiful. Will keep sending posuitive vibes out to you for nice big follies! Keep us posted. Krista, i've heard of those tcm pills too. Supposed to help "warm" the uterus and increase blood flow I believe. Also in Chinese medicine they say not to drink anything cold...all warm and hot liquids and food too. Goes with the "cold uterus " thing i guess. Who knows, but at this point I am willing to believe just about anything even if not based in science! lol Can't hurt at any rate....glad you felt relaxed after the acupuncture, that's what it does for me too. Adoption is a wonderful thing and I feel exactly the same as you do...would love to have our own with our genes but to be able to provide a loving home for a child who otherwise wouldn't have one would be awesome too....there's definitely no harm in exploring that avenue. And you know what they say(whoever THEY are lol) as soon as you start going down that road ...bang! You'll get knocked up. We are thinking of getting a puppy instead. ;-) LMAO


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks ladies!!! I'm happy with the 5. I'm hoping for 8 by retrieval. 

I'm bored a lot. The past two days going to the beach takes up a lot of my time because it takes almost two hours to get there hopping the bus systems. One bus is a $1 and the other two are free so that's good. There is a mall in walking distance, so I go there of I'm too bored and if I want food that I don't have to cook. There is a movie theater there and I've gone to see a movie to pass time. There are lots of shopping and what not to do and RE bus system runs everywhere. I'll feel better when dh gets here tomorrow night.


----------



## kscar

I was reading a lot about warming of the uterus. I will say I was super worried last night after I took the herbal medicine they gave me, because I seriously though af was going to start and I am only mid cycle. So the herbs definitely do something. I will keep taking them and hopefully the cramping and back ache goes away. I was also told not to eat dairy and I am a big milk drinker. I go through one gallon a week all by myself. I don't think I can give that up :(

I am sure you will feel better once dh is here. Are you supposed to have the retrieval while he is there or will the freeze the swimmers? Hopefully he doesn't have as bad of a trip as you did getting there.


----------



## fluterby429

Retrieval should be while he's here. 

Ok so another lady that went the same place as me for IVF said she ended up with 21 eggs, 14 fertilized and 4 made it to too quality blasts. Is my 5 bigger follies and several smaller ones a bad sign?


----------



## Lazydaisys

I was told its different for everyone. I was looking into this as I have a track record of poor response. I believe it's quality Over quantity. I saw a story on here where a lady had 3 eggs retrieved and got pregnant. Hopefully you have at least 5 good eggs xxx


----------



## kscar

I really am not sure. After my failed IVF I asked my RE if we should aim for less eggs next time and she said their clinic likes to go for more eggs, but I am starting to question some of their decisions. I am getting a second opinion at another clinic next week. I got 14 eggs, 12 mature, 10 fertilized and only 2 made it to 5 day blasts. That is a terrible fertilization rate apparently and the RE suspects my egg quality is bad. I suspect maybe if I had fewer eggs the quality might have been better. I also had barely any follicles a week into stims and then bam the last two days of stims they exploded! I was on stims for 12 days total before the egg retrieval :(

I think your 5 are awesome and I bet you will have more by the day of retrieval. 

21 eggs!! Yikes!! That is scary in my opinion. I had 14 and I was very very uncomfortable. They even were concerned I was developing OHSS, so you don't want to have a lot.


----------



## ClaireCath

Definitely try not to compare yourself to other ladies' journeys..Everyone is different and i suppose every clinic is as well. You will probably have more than 5 by retrieval, and 21 is just a crazy amount!! Quality over quantity girl. DH will be there soon so that is going to help I bet...just not being alone there will help calm your mind. 
K~~I'm not sure about the cramping mid cycle on those herbs. I would think you would not take them if you go through another ivf cycle with stims. And Yes, my naturopath also suggested no dairy, no gluten....I did cut back alot(but I love my cheese) especially with wine! Hmmmm, if only we could figure out what the magic bullet is....


----------



## fluterby429

I have two Grade A, 8 cell embryos transferred and two more just like it growing. If those two make it to Sat morning they will be froze. 

I'm so excited!!


----------



## Lazydaisys

I'm excited for you!:dance:


----------



## kscar

That is wonderful! I was wondering when you were going to update us. 4 is a perfect number in my opinion. Let's hope the two stick!!


----------



## ClaireCath

Excited for you Fluter!! Sticky vibes coming your way!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks ladies. I was so worried when I went in for transfer because I had no idea how many had survived. I assumed something, since I was sitting in a gown drinking water. Since this was a min-Ivf I only had 4 eggs at retrieval. I was supposed to know yesterday if the other two made it to freeze but I could never get the clinic to answer. I will call tomorrow morning and check. Tonight I tested to see if trigger was still there and it is. It's very faint but I still noticeable. I'm 8 days post trigger and 3dpt. I'm so nervous


----------



## kscar

I really hope this is it for you! Hopefully they made it and you have some frosties. Stick baby stick!!

As for me. I saw a new RE for a second opinion and she was the complete opposite of my current RE. She thinks I should be tested for immune disorders, look more into endometriosis (possibly though surgery), told me about supplements I can take to help egg quality and is overall very positive, sweet and informative. My current RE is smart and I just think she likes to stick to one plan and not stray. She didn't want to look into anything else for me and suggested we go straight into another fresh IVF cycle. This new RE is on board with doing some more tests before our next cycle. I think we might do our second round of IVF in the fall with this new RE. I have a consultation scheduled with a doctor that only does laps dealing with endo. I am still really unsure about the surgery. I have read so many differing opinions about it and even the two RE's I have seen have opposing views. I would hate to do the surgery and then find out they hurt my reserve or that more adhesions were formed due to the surgery. This is very frustrating. ClaireCath, I know you are doing the surgery soon. What does your RE have to say about the risks involved. I just can't seem to make my mind up, but maybe this consultation will help. 

I also have our adoption registration papers all filled out, but I think we are going to put them on hold until I do some more testing. I don't know if you ladies knew this or not, but I have struggled with depression all my life and the fertility stuff has made it worse. My psychiatrist even thought I may be borderline bipolar!! Yikes. Anyway I am a little irritated by my new psychiatrist (last one left a month ago). I was telling her about the failed cycle and then our exploration with adoption and she goes on to tell me "you don't want to adopt, because you will never have the same connection that you would have with a biological child. It's a different kind of love." I tried so hard to contain myself after she said that. She is of a different ethnicity, so I don't know if there is some cultural stigmatism related to adoption I may not understand, but I was very irritated by this statement and I am pretty certain I need to look for another psychiatrist. 

I also had my second acupuncture session last Tuesday. Again I didn't really notice any thing different. I did fall asleep and start snoring in unison with the old lady next to me. I woke myself up with a jolt several times once I noticed I had dozed and was snoring hehe. So they don't put any needles in my stomach. Is this normal or does it depend on where you are in your cycle? 

Overall I think I am doing better since the failed IVF cycle. I think that was the hardest thing I have ever had to overcome. I am feeling hopeful again and that is a very good thing. No matter what happens we will have a baby at the end of this journey, whether it be biological or adopted and that is so very exciting to think about :)


----------



## fluterby429

Kscar, I remember you saying that you have struggled with depression. I too have struggled with it and anxiety. I have been on and off of meds since I was a teen. As far as the adoption issue, I'm sure it's different for everyone, but I have an adopted daughter is she is my world! I feel no differently about her than I do my two biological boys. I have several friends with adopted children that would tell you the same. 

I've had the lap. My previous RE was the one that suggested it. The incisions are so tiny that I don't see how they can cause any scaring issue where reproductive organs are. It checked for fibroids, polyps, endo and issues with my tubes. I was relieved when it was over. There was nothing wrong with anything. I even have pictures of my tubes and ovaries. Plus they do a saline wash of the tubes while they are in there to clear any debris and to make sure they are in working order. They can fix most issues they see while in there. It's something to think about.

I still don't know about my embies. I called yet again and got the voicemail box. I have now sent an email to the doctor


----------



## fluterby429

My other two embies made it to blastocyst and are frozen


----------



## kscar

Thanks for sharing that info with me. My parents are divorced and I think I am closer to my step father than my real dad. I know for a fact my step dad loves me just the same as his biological children. So that psychiatrist has it all wrong in my opinion, but maybe personally that is how she feels. 

Yay!!! 2 frozen embies from a mini IVF cycle is amazing! So happy for you! Arn't you glad you didn't end up with 20 something eggs like that other lady haha!

So what is the plan now? Are you back in Indiana or do you wait till beta to leave?


----------



## fluterby429

I got flew back on Friday night, the day after transfer. I've tested and still see the trigger :-/

I totally can't belie that all four made it and were perfect! What are the odds really lol. That girl that got all those eggs only ended up with two to transfer and two to freeze. So quality over quantity is a good thing, in my case at least


----------



## kscar

There probably is something to quality over quantity. I think in my case that may have been the issue, but who knows maybe I have crappy eggs lol. 

I finally have some progress with scheduling my appointment with a reproductive immunologist. I contacted her a month ago and they said they wouldn't be able to get me in until November!! In order to make an appointment I had to have 1 years worth of medical records with my RE sent to them and that took about 3 weeks. So things are moving along. I will probably go in for blood work with my new RE soon, have my endo surgery consultation in September and meet with the reproductive immunologist in November hopefully.


----------



## Lazydaisys

Yep, quality over quantity. I was warned that just because they got 11 it's unlikely that they would all be mature. With the measurements that I had from Saturday, I expected 8 or 9. So it will be interesting to see. X


----------



## fluterby429

I think getting all the testing done is good. It will give you piece of mind to know either way. 

LD - I'm excited to see what's next for you


----------



## Lazydaisys

I ended up with 5 fertilised. X


----------



## fluterby429

Congrats LD!!!

I'm can't believe my eyes!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ClaireCath

OMG Fluter!!! You did it!!! EXCITED for YOU!!!! 
You must be over the moon!!!!


----------



## ClaireCath

Krista!! definitely FIRE that shrink!!! Any "doctor" who would says something like that about not being able to love an adopted child should not be in that profession!! Totally ridiculous. There are so many children out there that would be lucky to have loving parents like you guys, and yes at the end of this journey you WILL have a kid, be it thru IVF, natural or adoption. Keep the faith!
LD~~ Congrats on the 5 fertilized!
AFM~ Lap next Wednesday, keep me in your prayer! My Doc says that the surgery is very minimally invasive. Going in thru the bellybutton, tiny little incision which will not leave scar tissue. Hopefully he will see something mild endo, adhesions, something that is contributing to my infertility and we can get this show on the road. I see it as a way forward and know I am in good hands with this Doc. In the meantime, I keep doing my yoga and meditation to keep my head on straight. Get thru this surgery, then in Sept Hubs and I will take a much needed break and head to Myrtle Beach for a golf vacation. Take care girls, and again CONGRATS TO FLUTERBY!!!!!! WOOOOOOT!!!!


----------



## fluterby429

Thanks ladies. 

Claire I had a lap in 2012 and it was no big deal. I'm glad I did it.


----------



## kscar

EEEeeeekkk!!! Totally awesome Fluterby! Those horrible first few days of your IVF trip were totally worth it now. Maybe I should head to see your doctor! Does DH know? How did or how are you going to tell him?


----------



## fluterby429

Oh he knew right away. He stalked me in the bathroom lol. We did surprise the big kids though. It's still so surreal. I had to test on a cheap test this morning just make sure it's still true. Yup still pregnant lol. Here is a video of my kids 
https://vid1270.photobucket.com/alb...6-F635-4FB5-BBD8-1CC409D49CF8_zps42f22086.mp4


----------



## Lazydaisys

Awe thats so lovely. I love the way it took a bit longer for the little one to cotton on. When did you get your tshirts done? That was quick work flutter! X


----------



## fluterby429

Yeah he was clueless. I made the shirts so I didn't have to wait. My youngest was going to his dad's last night for the weekend so we would've had to wait until Sunday night and we didn't want to wait lol


----------



## ClaireCath

Too cute! "I don't know what this is!" tehe


----------



## kscar

Oh that is totally awesome! So excited for you and your family!


----------



## fluterby429

Beta at 14dpo is 197!


----------



## kscar

That is awesome! When is your first ultrasound?


----------



## fluterby429

Idk yet. I have another beta in the morning then going to the doctor for paper work Thurs and will set an appointment then. I'm trying to wait until the 6wk mark so maybe I can hear a heartbeat.


----------



## ClaireCath

Great news on the beta numbers! Really excited for you.  Kscar, what's new with you? My lap went really well, will have follow up with RE in a few weeks time to discuss the plan from here.


----------



## kscar

I am alright. Just chugging along. Not much going on in the fertility department. I have just been taking loads of supplements and going to acupuncture. AF has came an gone. I think this might have been the first time she showed up and I didn't give it much thought. I also have my official appointment scheduled with the reproductive immunologist for November. Seems like it is really far away, but I am sure time will fly by. I have a couple of weeks until my consultation with the endometriosis specialist. I am leaning toward just doing the surgery at this point. I don't feel like we have much to lose and there are a lot of success stories after the surgery if endo was removed. 

Did you have endo to remove? How bad was the gas pains after? I have heard it can be very bad, but it just depends. Some women don't have any problems at all.


----------



## fluterby429

Your appointment will be here before you know it. TTC is a bunch of hurry up and wait, and I'm sure not good at it. I think the lap is a good choice for you. If anything it will rule things out or give you answers and be able to move forward from that point with a better idea of how to treat you. 

My second beta was 455 so it more than doubled. I'm very pleased with that. I would like to have an u/s for my own piece of mind but my doctor's office here is being ridiculous. They weren't going to see me until 10-12 wks. I threw a fit and have an appointment Sept. 5 but they are probably going to draw betas that are pointless really. I've contemplated going to the ER but I don't want to sit there all day and night and my SIL is an ER nurse here at our hospital. I'd rather her know anything like that


----------



## FutureBabyG

Is there anyone still reading this thread? Was hoping I could join the group.


----------



## fluterby429

We pop in here if someone updates. Several of us moved on to IVF.


----------

